# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Teli- ja nivelbussit

## SD202

> Kun kaupungin sisäisillä linjoilla telibussit ovat osoittautuneet erinomaisiksi, yksityiset liikennöitsijät ovat ottaneet ne käyttöön myös seudun linjalupalinjoilla, jotta he saisivat edullisemmin kerättyä enemmän matkustajia ja lipputuloja. Väljemmässä bussissa on mukavampi matkustaa ja ruuhkavuorossa enemmän tilaa. Telibussien käyttö on Turussa koko ajan vain lisääntynyt, huonoja kokemuksia niistä on vain tietyistä keskustan risteyksistä.


Tiedä sitten telibussien erinomaisuudesta. Niissä matkustaminen ei ole aina kovinkaan mukavaa. Jousitus kun tuntuu puuttuvan yleensä kokonaan. Suosittelen vaikka tutustumisajelua Vantaan sisäisellä linjalla 53, niin pystytte aistimaan reitin varrella olevia muutamia kuoppia, joista telibussi menee "niin että tuntuu". Tuollainen kuoppien yli ryskyttäminen lienee rasittanut varsinkin eräitä ulkomaisella korilla varustettuja telibusseja niin, että korit tuntuvat muutaman vuoden käytön jälkeen todelta hatarilta. Lommot ja puuttuvat puskurin palaset lähes jokaisessa Pääkaupunkiseudun telibussissa kertovat nekin omaa karua kieltään siitä, että telibussin kaltainen rautakanki ei taivu aina ihan jokaisessa paikassa.

Nivelbussi menisi tiessä olevien epätasaisten kohtien ylitse huomattavasti telibussia tasaisemmin. Samoin nivelbussi taittuu kadunkulmissa toisinaan jopa kaksiakselista veljeään paremmin. Valitettavasti nivelbussit ovat hankintahinnaltaan telibussia huomattavasti kalliimpia ja Suomen olosuhteissa moitteettomasti toimivia nivelbusseja ei taida nykypäivänä tulla juurikaan miltään bussitehtaalta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Suomen olosuhteissa moitteettomasti toimivia nivelbusseja ei taida nykypäivänä tulla juurikaan miltään bussitehtaalta.


Eivätköhän Saksassa runsaasti käytettävät Mercedesin ja MAN:in nivelbussit toimisi täällä ihan hyvin.

Olen itse kyllä ymmärtänyt, että nivelbussien pelon suurin syy on se, että Volvo ja Scania eivät ole onnistuneet tekemään kovin toimivia nivelbusseja. Suomessa kun kovin monella on se oletus, että vain ruotsalainen bussivalmistaja osaa tehdä talvella toimivia busseja.

----------


## tkp

> Eivätköhän Saksassa runsaasti käytettävät Mercedesin ja MAN:in nivelbussit toimisi täällä ihan hyvin.
> 
> Olen itse kyllä ymmärtänyt, että nivelbussien pelon suurin syy on se, että Volvo ja Scania eivät ole onnistuneet tekemään kovin toimivia nivelbusseja. Suomessa kun kovin monella on se oletus, että vain ruotsalainen bussivalmistaja osaa tehdä talvella toimivia busseja.


Pari talvea sitten HKL-bli:llä oli koeajossa Saksasta kaasukäyttöinen nivel-MAN. Pari tällekin foorumille kirjoittavaa kuljettajaa pääsi koeajamaan ko. autolla eikä suurempaa ongelmaa tuntunut olevan. Saksalaisten merkkien huono menestys Suomessa, varsinkin 2-akselisten autojen kohdalla voi johtua erilaisesta korituksesta. YTV:lle kelpaavaa 43-paikkaista, low-entry 2-2-1 ovituksella olevaa autoa ei Saksasta kovin helposti saa, mm. Mersu tekee poikkeavan korituksen ainostaan jos autoja tilaa samalla kerralla 100kpl tai enemmän.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Itse Rooman UITP - konferenssissa keskustellessani Mercedes-Benzin Pohjoismaiden vastaavan kanssa hän sanoi, että he eivät edes tee "low-entry" - busseja vaan vain "low-floor" - busseja eli täysmatalia.

Kokomatalassa bussissa on hankala saavuttaa Suomessa vaadittuja istumapaikkamääriä. korkea istumapaikkamäärä on helpompi saavuttaa osittain korkealattiaisella bussilla.

Myös Turussa on nivelbusseja vastaan ollut yhtenä pääargumenttina se, että täysmatalassa nivelessä ei ole kuin muutama istumapaikka enemmän kuin telibussissa.

----------


## tkp

> Itse Rooman UITP - konferenssissa keskustellessani Mercedes-Benzin Pohjoismaiden vastaavan kanssa hän sanoi, että he eivät edes tee "low-entry" - busseja vaan vain "low-floor" - busseja eli täysmatalia.


Kyllähän Mersulta LE-alustan saa, esimerkiksi Taksikuljetuksen Citystar on mersun alustalla. Tiedä sitten mikä MB:llä on hintapolitiikka, voi olla että pelkän alustan hinnalla saa jo valmiin täysmatalan....

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Mersun edustaja varmaakin puhui vain valmiiksi koritetuista autoista, miksi hän olisi alustoja tarjonnutkaan kun kyse oli siitä, soveltuisivatko nivelet Turun kaupunkiliikenteeseen.

----------


## SD202

> Pari talvea sitten HKL-bli:llä oli koeajossa Saksasta kaasukäyttöinen nivel-MAN. Pari tällekin foorumille kirjoittavaa kuljettajaa pääsi koeajamaan ko. autolla eikä suurempaa ongelmaa tuntunut olevan. Saksalaisten merkkien huono menestys Suomessa, varsinkin 2-akselisten autojen kohdalla voi johtua erilaisesta korituksesta. YTV:lle kelpaavaa 43-paikkaista, low-entry 2-2-1 ovituksella olevaa autoa ei Saksasta kovin helposti saa, mm. Mersu tekee poikkeavan korituksen ainostaan jos autoja tilaa samalla kerralla 100kpl tai enemmän.


Olenhan minäkin ajanut kyseisellä nivel-MANnilla - siis siirtänyt sitä muutaman metrin.  :Wink:  

Tykästyin itsekin kyseiseen bussiin sen ollessa Helsingin kiertueella tammikuussa 2004. Erittäin hieno peli. MANnin ongelma lienee se, että Suomessa ei ole MANneja viime vuosikymmeninä oikein rekisteröity. Ehkä asiat muuttuvat tulevaisuudessa ja liikennöitsijöiden ennakkoluulotkin kyseistä bussimerkkiä kohtana hälvenevät.

Kävimme muuten erään toisen joukkoliikenneharrastajan kanssa toukokuussa 2004 Frankfurt an der Oderissa metsästämässä erästä FF-O 532 -kilpistä bussia. Löysimmekin sen ja lähdimme koematkustamaan bussilla sen oikeassa ympäristössä. Jututimme päätepysäkillä kuljettajaa autosta ja päällimmäisenä jäi mieleen, kun kuljettaja kertoi kyseisessä bussissa olevan 310 hevosvoimaa. Kuljettaja vain ihmetteli "missä ne 310 hevosvoimaa oikein ovat...?".  :Very Happy:

----------


## Miska

> Tiedä sitten telibussien erinomaisuudesta. Niissä matkustaminen ei ole aina kovinkaan mukavaa. Jousitus kun tuntuu puuttuvan yleensä kokonaan. Suosittelen vaikka tutustumisajelua Vantaan sisäisellä linjalla 53, niin pystytte aistimaan reitin varrella olevia muutamia kuoppia, joista telibussi menee "niin että tuntuu". Tuollainen kuoppien yli ryskyttäminen lienee rasittanut varsinkin eräitä ulkomaisella korilla varustettuja telibusseja niin, että korit tuntuvat muutaman vuoden käytön jälkeen todelta hatarilta.


SD202:n kuvailema surkea jousitus taitaa olla lähinnä Scanian ongelma. Volvot ja Mersut (jälkimmäisiä tosin ei teleinä ainakaan vielä seudulla ole...) sen sijaan kulkevat pehmeästi.

----------


## SD202

> SD202:n kuvailema surkea jousitus taitaa olla lähinnä Scanian ongelma. Volvot ja Mersut (jälkimmäisiä tosin ei teleinä ainakaan vielä seudulla ole...) sen sijaan kulkevat pehmeästi.


Itse asiassa Vantaan sisäisellä linjalla 53 kuljettiin noin viitisen vuotta Concordia Busin autosarjalla 183-196. Kyseiset bussithan ovat Volvo B10B LE -telialustaisia ja koko kori tuntui hytkyvän tietyissä kuopissa lähes poikkeuksetta. No, kulku oli alustan pienipyöräisyydestä huolimatta kuitenkin tasaisempaa kuin nykyisessä, isopyöräisessä telikalustossa.

En ole oikeastaan kuin kerran matkustanut teli-Citarolla. Tämä tapahtui Berliinissä vajaa kolme vuotta sitten. Muistikuvaa teli-Citaron jousituksen hyvyydestä tai huonoudesta ei ole, mutta uskallan väittää että nivel-Citaron kulku on teliversiota tasaisempaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse Rooman UITP - konferenssissa keskustellessani Mercedes-Benzin Pohjoismaiden vastaavan kanssa hän sanoi, että he eivät edes tee "low-entry" - busseja vaan vain "low-floor" - busseja eli täysmatalia.


Tämä asia muuttui kuluneella viikolla, kun Evobus esitteli uuden mallistonsa. Citarosta tulee faceliftattu malli, jota saa myös low entry -versiona ja 221-ovituksella.

Keski-eurooppalaisten bussimerkkien ongelma Suomessa ei taida niinkään olla talvikelpoisuus (ainakin MB O405N2:n talviominaisuudet hakkaavat Volvot ja Scaniat mennen tullen), vaan valmistajien vähäinen mielenkiinto Pohjoismaiden markkinoihin.

Esim. mainituilla MB:llä ja MANilla ei ole valmistajan omaa edustusta Suomessa, vaan niitä edustaa suomalainen maahantuoja. Molemmille näistä maahantuojista bussit eivät ole mikään pääbisnes, niitäkin nyt vaan satutaan edustamaan kun tuodaan maahan merkin muitakin autoja. Maahantuojien busseille tarjoamat post-sales -palvelut ovat onnettomat verrattuna pohjoismaisiin merkkeihin. Jos bussi hajoaa, voidaan siihen joutua odottamaan varaosaa viikkotolkulla, kun pohjoismaiseen bussiin se tuodaan hajoamispaikalle tai firman korjaamolle parissa tunnissa.

MB:n ja MANin toimitusajat tänne pohjan perukoille ovat myös pitkät, ilmeisestikään niitä ei kiinnosta täällä pieniä ostoksia tekevät firmat, kun lähempänä olevat firmat tilaavat vuosittain satoja busseja.

Suomalaisille asiakkaille istuu myös huonosti keski-eurooppalaisten edustama standardibussimalli, jossa jokaiselle asiakkaalle myydään lähes identtisiä busseja. Suomalaiset firmat haluavat jokainen vähän (tai vähän enemmän) omanlaisen bussinsa ja pohjoismaiset toimittajat suostuvat niitä tekemään.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tiedä sitten telibussien erinomaisuudesta. Niissä matkustaminen ei ole aina kovinkaan mukavaa. Jousitus kun tuntuu puuttuvan yleensä kokonaan.


Minulla on kyllä aivan päinvastaisia kokemuksia telibusseista. Minä koen, että telibussin kyydissä on mukavampi matkustaa kuin normaalilla 2-akselisella tai nivelbussilla. Nivelbussin lyhyempi akseliväli ja löysä rakenne tekevät kulusta hieman kiikkerämpää, vaikka toisaalta nivelauton suurempi massa ehkä hillitseekin heittoja. Teliautot sen sijaan kulkevat vähän kuin junat, vakaasti ja tasaisesti. Esimerkiksi hidastetöyssyjen ylittäminen käy varsin mukavasti teliautolla.

Teknisestikään en näe väitettäsi jousituksen puutteesta kovin relevanttina, sillä vastaava jousitustekniikkahan on käytössä sekä 2- että 3-akselisessa alustassa. Auton massahan on lisääntynyt lähinnä auton peräpäässä, minne se lisäakselikin on asennettu. Akselimassat ovat auton peräpäässä todennäköisesti alhaisemmat kuin 2-akselisessa autossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mahtoikohan SD202:n teliautoja arvostelevassa kommentissa olla yhtenä pointtina se, että kaksiakselisen auton ajaessa jonkun kuopan, töyssyn tai muun "hyndän" yli taka-akseli kolahtaa vain kerran. Kolmiakselisessa autossa takapää kolahtaakin kaksi kertaa, kun ensin kolahtaa varsinainen taka-akseli ja sen perään välittömästi tukiakseli.
Olen kyllä Laurin kanssa samaa mieltä, että tukiakselilla varustettu yksiosainen linja-auto kulkee tasaisella tiellä kuin juna kiskoilla.

----------


## SD202

> Mahtoikohan SD202:n teliautoja arvostelevassa kommentissa olla yhtenä pointtina se, että kaksiakselisen auton ajaessa jonkun kuopan, töyssyn tai muun "hyndän" yli taka-akseli kolahtaa vain kerran. Kolmiakselisessa autossa takapää kolahtaakin kaksi kertaa, kun ensin kolahtaa varsinainen taka-akseli ja sen perään välittömästi tukiakseli.
> Olen kyllä Laurin kanssa samaa mieltä, että tukiakselilla varustettu yksiosainen linja-auto kulkee tasaisella tiellä kuin juna kiskoilla.


Luet ajatuksiani kuin avointa kirjaa! 

Myönnetään, että jotkin nivelbussimallit ovat hieman levottomia kulultaan. M-B O405GN(2) käyköön esimerkkinä: tähän saakka olemme muutaman muun harrastajan kanssa naureskelleet kyseisen bussimallin nivelosan voimakkaalle pystysuuntaiselle liikkeelle kuoppien yli ajettaessa. HKL:n hankkimat Volvo B10MA -alustat eivät nekään olleet peräosan jousitukseltaan kovinkaan mukavia. Kumma kyllä, tukholmalaiset nivel -Volvot tuppasivat olemaan paljon miellyttävämpiä matkustaa. Vai oliko se vain pehmeämpien istuimien luomaa harhaa...?

----------


## tkunnas

Vanhemmiten voi nivelbussiin tulla kovastikin erilaisia kolinoita ja räminöitä, kun nivelkohdassa on enemmän liikkuvia osia kuin telibussin vastaavassa kohdassa. 

Mutta vakavasti puhuen ajatus: liekö kukaan bussivalmistaja testannut sellaista rakennetta, jossa olisi telibussissa kaksi vetävää akselia takana, ja molemmissa kääntyvät pyörät. Voisi olla aika vinkeä ajettava... ja varmaan kallis tehdä ja käyttää  :Sad:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kumma kyllä, tukholmalaiset nivel -Volvot tuppasivat olemaan paljon miellyttävämpiä matkustaa. Vai oliko se vain pehmeämpien istuimien luomaa harhaa...?


Ei se yksistään harhaa ole. Jo huomattavan kauan sitten huomasin saman asian, että Ruotsin B10M:t kulkevat paljon pehmeämmin kuin meidän. Boråsin tehtaalla vieraillessani valmistajan edustaja kertoi minulle sumeilematta, että HKL:n tilatessa ensimmäisiä alustoja Volvolla kuulemma mietittiin, minkälaisia jousitusratkaisuja Helsinkiin kannattaa toimittaa, kun he ovat tottuneet Sisuihin... Sitä en ole varmistanut, oliko tuossa kertomuksessa ihan kaikki pilkulleen totta, mutta jos oli, niin en toisaalta ihmettelisi.   :Wink:

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Mahtoikohan SD202:n teliautoja arvostelevassa kommentissa olla yhtenä pointtina se, että kaksiakselisen auton ajaessa jonkun kuopan, töyssyn tai muun "hyndän" yli taka-akseli kolahtaa vain kerran. Kolmiakselisessa autossa takapää kolahtaakin kaksi kertaa, kun ensin kolahtaa varsinainen taka-akseli ja sen perään välittömästi tukiakseli.


Olen tässä asiassa aivan samaa mieltä enkä väitä, etteikö se kolmas akseli siellä kolahtelisi laisinkaan. Kysehän on paljolti siitä mihin on tottunut ja mihin vertaa, kuten nimimerkki Rattivaunu kertoi Volvon tehtailla kuulleensa, että kannattaako sioille helmiä antaa.  :Smile: 

Teliauton kolmas akseli on kuitenkin mielestäni mukavampi tapaus kolmannen kolhaduksen kannalta kuin nivelauton viimeinen akseli. Teliautossa kun taka-akselit ovat niin lähellä toisiaan, että ne tasaavat toistensa kulkua kun oikeastaan aina on jommankumman akselin renkaat vakaasti maassa.

Työkaluina tykkään kyllä teliautoista suunnattomasti juuri tuon tasaisen kulun vuoksi. Espoossa, missä työnantajani pitää hallussaan merkittävää markkinaosuutta liikenteestä, on sen verran paljon hidastetöyssyjä bussireiteillä, että teliautolla tekee töitä mielikseen. VTA:n ohjautuvalla tukiakselilla tiukatkin käännökset tuntuvat helpoilta, eivätkä rautakankimaiset Volvo-Ikaruksetkaan ikäviä ole. Nivelbussia en ole päässyt koeajamaan, mutta luulen ketteryyden olevan ainoita positiivisia puolia teliautoon verrattuna.

----------


## Eppu

Tähän keskusteluun täytyy tuoda mukaan eräs asia. Tampereella pääsee edelleen kulkemaan uukkarinivelillä (TKL #400-#407). Nämä autot ovat mielestäni matkustusmukavuuden osalta todella loistavia (=parhaita  :Wink:  ) ja päihittävät useimmat teliautot tässä suhteessa. Kulkevat erittäin tasaisesti eikä töyssytkään pahemmin haittaa ainakaan yhtään enempää kuin teliautoissa.

----------


## SD202

Tänään pääsin koematkustamaan sekä telibussia sekä nivelbussia. Molemmat autot olivat tämän vuoden tuotantoa, joten ainakin siltä osin ollaan samalla viivalla vertailussa. 

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että matkustamani Connex 351 oli tähän saakka epämukavin bussi, jolla olen matkustanut linjalla v53. Väittäisinpä, että tämän vuoden alussa Connexille tulleet autot 316-333 olivat parempia - siis hiljaisempia kuin tämä 351: Moottorimelu kuului turhankin selvästi, vaikka istuin taka-akseleiden välissä. Samoin jousituksen puutteet huomasi ainakin Koivukylästä Tikkurilaan mentäessä. Kehä III:lla meno oli jo onneksi tasaisempaa ja tuntui, että konemelukaan ei tuntunut niin häiritsevältä kuin ns. kaupunkiajossa.

Nivelbussi oli kieltämättä kuin toiselta planeetalta - tai siis ainakin Ruotsista. Uusi matalalattiainen ja keskimoottorinen SL 6170 muistutti, miten Tukholmassa panostetaan matkustusmukavuuteen. Mutta olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että nivelosa häivyttää tien epätasaisuuksia pois.

----------


## Eppu

> Nivelbussi oli kieltämättä kuin toiselta planeetalta - tai siis ainakin Ruotsista. Uusi matalalattiainen ja keskimoottorinen SL 6170 muistutti, miten Tukholmassa panostetaan matkustusmukavuuteen. Mutta olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että nivelosa häivyttää tien epätasaisuuksia pois.


Tästäpä tulikin mieleeni, että esim. tällaiset volvon B9SA -nivelet sopisivat mielestäni mainiosti sellaisille pitkille ja kuormitetuille seutulinjoille kuin esim. 132, 147 ja 150. On harmi, että Kampin terminaali tehtiin nivelille epäsopiviksi. Jos kustannuksia pitäisi vähentää, niin nivelet olisivat siihen järkevä ratkaisu. Muutaman minuutin pidennys jo ennestään tiheisiin vuoroväleihin ruuhka-aikaan ei haittaa. Ruuhka-ajan liikennehän on juuri se, mikä kustannuksia eniten aiheuttaa.

----------


## TEP70

> On harmi, että Kampin terminaali tehtiin nivelille epäsopiviksi. Jos kustannuksia pitäisi vähentää, niin nivelet olisivat siihen järkevä ratkaisu. Muutaman minuutin pidennys jo ennestään tiheisiin vuoroväleihin ruuhka-aikaan ei haittaa. Ruuhka-ajan liikennehän on juuri se, mikä kustannuksia eniten aiheuttaa.


Jos Kampin terminaali olisi Ruotsissa, sen liikenteestä huomattava osa, ellei kaikki ajettaisiin varmasti tasokkailla nivelautoilla. Kampista tulee heti mieleen Slussenin terminaali, nivelillä liikennöidään valitettavasti vain jälkimmäisessä.  :Crying or Very sad:  (Jäiköhän tästä vielä epäselväksi, kannatanko telejä vai niveliä?  :Laughing:  )

Täytyy vetää lippu puolitankoon, kun viimeisetkin HELB:n nivelautot sarjasta 9101-9110 poistuvat liikenteestä parin vuoden sisällä.  :Sad:

----------


## ilpo

> Täytyy vetää lippu puolitankoon, kun viimeisetkin HELB:n nivelautot sarjasta 9101-9110 poistuvat liikenteestä parin vuoden sisällä.


Näin on kyllä näppylät. Viittaan vain seuraavaankin ketjuun: http://jlf.fi/f12/402-linjan-h43-la-illan/
Mikä onkaan kätevämpi massakuljetusväline kuin nivel. Järkevästi tehtäisiin jos säästettäisiin nämä 91:set vapun, ilotulitusyön, uudenvuoden yms.kuljetuksiin. Mutta taitaa olla turha toivo   :Sad:

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Tunnustaudunpa minäkin nivelten ystäväksi ja kannattajaksi. Lähinnä mutupohjalta, teknisiä paremmuuksia en niin perusteellisesti tunne. Mutta mahtuuhan toki niveleen enemmän ihmisiä ja auto mahtuu tiukempiin koloihin kui teli. Mikä lieneekään teliautojen muoti-ilmiö? Nivelissä miellyttää myös ulkonäkö, pitkä teliauto on niin kovin raskaan näköinen. Ja ihmettelen hiukan, miksei Suomeen muka saada kunnollisia matalia teliautoja, kun esim. Kreikassa Ateenan ja Thessalonikin erittäin raskaan liikenteen vaativiin oloihin on löydetty säälliset ja toimivat mallit niin Volvolta kuin Mercedekseltäkin. Näiden takuuvarmojen autotehtaitten tuotevalikoimasta luulisi löytyvän Helsinkiinkin sopiva malli! Ateenassa on jopa niveltrollikoita nykyään, Kiepen valmistamia.

----------


## SD202

> Ja ihmettelen hiukan, miksei Suomeen muka saada kunnollisia matalia teliautoja, kun esim. Kreikassa Ateenan ja Thessalonikin erittäin raskaan liikenteen vaativiin oloihin on löydetty säälliset ja toimivat mallit niin Volvolta kuin Mercedekseltäkin. Näiden takuuvarmojen autotehtaitten tuotevalikoimasta luulisi löytyvän Helsinkiinkin sopiva malli! Ateenassa on jopa niveltrollikoita nykyään, Kiepen valmistamia.


Ongelma taitaa olla Etelä-Suomen talvi, jolloin maassa saatetaan (liian) harvoin havainnoida myös lunta etäisesti muistuttavaa ainetta. Nykyisissä takamoottorisissa nivelbusseissa on tosiaan se huono puoli, että veto on takimmaisella akselilla, joka ei aina ole suorassa linjassa kahden muun akselin kanssa. Kun vetävän akselin alla saattaa olla erilainen (siis tässä tapauksessa liukkaampi) tienpinta kuin kahdella muulla akselilla, niin jokainen voi kuvitella miten mutkalle haitaribussi saattaa mennä. Valitettavasti.

Kyllähän minäkin matkustaisin mieluummin esim. jalkaanmenevän hassusti tien epätasaisuuksien kohdalla käyttäytyvällä M-B O405GN(2) -nivelbussilla* kuin jousittamattomalta tuntuvalla telibussilla.

* Minulla ja *TEP70*:llä lienee erilainen mielipide Gottlieb Daimlerin ja Karl Benzin perustaman autotehtaan bussimalleista.  :Laughing:

----------


## JE

Nivelbussit ovat ainakin Helsingin bussiliikenteen parasta laatua, sehän on selvä. Totta, teliauto on varmasti halvempi, mutta nivelauto on sittenkin ketterämpi ja myös kapasiteetiltaan parempi. Muodostuiko se HKL:n kahden auton epäonninen hankinta 1990-luvun puolivälissä ratkaisevaksi käänteeksi?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Täytyy muistaa myös se, että low entry-teliin saadaan yhtä monta istumapaikkaa kuin täysmatalaan niveleen. Suomessa taas ei täysmataluutta ole samalla tavalla vaalittu kuin Keski-Euroopassa vaan low entryn on katsottu riittävän, eikä seisomapaikkojakaan ole arvostettu. Suomalaisessa katurissa on paljon istumapaikkoja eikä siinä tarvitse olla täysin matala lattia (tämä piirre johtunee myös osaltaan kuljettajarahastuksesta), joten on ollut turhaa hankkia täysmatalaa niveltä kun low entry-telillä saa suomalaisten mittapuiden mukaan ihan yhtä hyvän bussin - ja kun LE-teli on tietääkseni halvempi..   :Rolling Eyes:  

Nyt on kyllä saatu mielenkiintoinen uutuus Volvo 8500 LEA-bussin merkeissä. Low Entry-nivelien Suomeen tuonnissa voisi olla järkeäkin. Kyseisen tyypin busseillahan saadaan etuosaan matalaa lattiaa ja istumapaikkojakin lienee enemmän kuin telissä. Tämänkaltaisten bussien käyttö raskaasti kuormitetuilla runkolinjoilla voisikin olla perusteltua ja järkevää - täysmatalien nivelten ei. Toisaalta kyseisen konseptin mukaisia autoja taitaa tehdä vain yksi ruotsalainen valmistaja.

Minkälaisia kokemuksia Suomessakin nähdystä automallista on? Kuinka onnistunut kyseinen automalli on?

----------


## SD202

> Nyt on kyllä saatu mielenkiintoinen uutuus Volvo 8500 LEA-bussin merkeissä. Low Entry-nivelien Suomeen tuonnissa voisi olla järkeäkin. Kyseisen tyypin busseillahan saadaan etuosaan matalaa lattiaa ja istumapaikkojakin lienee enemmän kuin telissä. Tämänkaltaisten bussien käyttö raskaasti kuormitetuilla runkolinjoilla voisikin olla perusteltua ja järkevää - täysmatalien nivelten ei. Toisaalta kyseisen konseptin mukaisia autoja taitaa tehdä vain yksi ruotsalainen valmistaja.
> 
> Minkälaisia kokemuksia Suomessakin nähdystä automallista on? Kuinka onnistunut kyseinen automalli on?


Kyseinen SL:n bussi oli melko lailla maaseutumaisesti varusteltu. Mihinkään kaupunkikäytöön siitä ei todennäköisesti ole ovien vähyyden vuoksi, mutta raskaasti kuormitetuille seutulinjoille se toisi melkoisen tasokasta matkantekoa. Tietenkin kysesistä bussimallia saa taatusti myös enemmän kaupunkimaiseen ajoon sopivampana. Eli ovia saa enemmänkin kuin 1+1+1. Ja ehkä täkäläisille isin ja äidin pikku kullannupuille SL:n bussissa oli liikaa verhoilua tuhottavaksi. 

Olisi tietysti hauskaa saada kokemuksia, miten tuollainen matalalattiainen keskimoottorinen nivelbussi toimisi (suomalaisessa) kaupunkikäytössä. "Vanttool" siis VanHool on valmistanut tuollaisia samankaltaisia vekottimia jonkin aikaa ja hyvin ne näyttivät sopivan esim. Strasbourgin liikennelaitoksen käyttöön.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Talvi on toki melkoinen koetinkivi linjureille ja ajateltuani asiaa enemmän, ymärsin hyvin takatuupparinivelen tekniset vaikeudet. Mutta silti.... Ja korjaan hieman puheitani Ateenan niveltrollikoista, Kiepe on siis toki koneistoja tehnyt, mutta auto on muuten Neoplanin ja paikallisen ELVON ytheistyötä, Voss on myös jotenkin mukana. Näistä autoista kun ei enä oikein ota selvää kuka on päähankkija ja kuka on lisenssitoimija tms. Bensiininivelissä on "perävaunussakin" kahdet ovet ja takimmaisen luona askel tai pari, en nyt ihan tarkkaan muista. Talviko on syynä LE-mallien käyttöön muutenkin, kun eihän meillä HElsingissä ole muita täysmatalia juuri nähty kuin Tammelundin Mersut...

----------


## Eki

> ...eihän meillä HElsingissä ole muita täysmatalia juuri nähty kuin Tammelundin Mersut...


Hei, eikös mies puhu höpöjä..!?   :Very Happy:  




> Mutta vakavasti puhuen ajatus: liekö kukaan bussivalmistaja testannut sellaista rakennetta, jossa olisi telibussissa kaksi vetävää akselia takana, ja molemmissa kääntyvät pyörät. Voisi olla aika vinkeä ajettava... ja varmaan kallis tehdä ja käyttää Sad


Joo, ja vielä lehtijousilla. Eikä millään parabeleilla, vaan kunnon sora-auton lateilla.   :Wink:  Mutta yhtä vakavasti; miksi? 

Eipä silti, olihan Ikaruksellakin aikoinaan mahurinivel, jossa veto oli sekä keskimmäisellä, että perävaunun akselilla. Oli varmaan nivelen läpi menevä kardaani melko vinkeän näköinen... Oli kuulemma tarkoitettu "arktisiin olosuhteisiin". Ei sellaista olisi mahdotonta tehdä takamoottorisena matalalattiatoteutuksenakaan, mutta etenkin siinä tuo nivelen läpi menevä kardaani aiheuttaisi omat haasteensa ja sitä kautta myös kustannuksensa, ongelmista puhumattakaan.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Puheisiini täysmatalista lisäsisin seuraavaa: sanoin juurikaan... ja eikös täysmatala todellakin noin karkeasti ottaen ole toteutunut vain noissa Mersuissa? Muissa on kaikenmaailman askelmaa keskellä autoa ( IK94, Lahti Scala, Carrus LE yms) tai viimeistään takimmaisen oven luona on jonkinlaisia portaikkoja, porrastetttua lattiaa ehjän seinän puolella yms. ( MaxCi, Omnicity) , vaikka Omneissa kait kaikkein pienimmät esteet käytävällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

OmniCityissä ja Volvo 7000 (7700) -autoissa ei ole askelman askelmaakaan käytävällä. Podestereidenkin määrä on varsin rajoitettu. Myös nk. OmniLahdet (HelB 9 - 13, 114 ja 115) ovat käytävän osalta täysin tasaisia melkeinpä etuseinästä takaseinään nk. piippuhyllyä lukuun ottamatta.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

No olinpa edes hiukan oikeilla jäljillä kun tuota OmniCityä ajattelin. Askelettomana sen muistinkin. Nämä podesterit ovat myös oma lukunsa, Suomessa niitä on kai käytetty jo hyvinkin pitkään ja korimallista riiippumatta. Mutta on monia korimalleja muuaalla, joista ne puuttuvat täysin, enkä oikein edes pitemmän käytönkään jälkeen osaa sanoa, kummin olisi parempi.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> enkä oikein edes pitemmän käytönkään jälkeen osaa sanoa, kummin olisi parempi.


Yleisesti podestereita voidaan perustella sillä, että liikuntaesteisten on helpompi istua alas penkille ja nousta penkiltä pois kun istuin on hieman korkeammalla käytävään nähden. Samoista syistä Paikallisliikenneliitto suosittelee, että bussipysäkeillä olisi kahdella eri korkeudella istuimet.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Kukapa muuten on kehitellyt tämän telibussin ja missä ovat ensimmäiset yksilöt liikkuneet? Onko kyseessä mahdollisesti pohjoismainen idea, siis Scanian tai Volvon suunnittelijoiden pohdinnan tulos? Kuinka laajalti tuote on levinnyt? Muistaisin nähneeni kuvia teliautoista puolalaisella kuvasivustolla, että ainakin siellä Suomen lisäksi. Mikä erityisesti puoltaa kyseistä alustatyyppiä? Muu kuin se ettei niveltä vielä ole osattu tehdä talvikuntoisena matalana.

----------


## kuukanko

Telibusseja käytetään kaupunkiliikenteessä Puolan lisäksi joissakin Keski-Euroopan maissa, vaikka nivelbussit ovatkin suositumpia. Saksalaisista bussivalmistajista ainakin MAN toimittaa kaupunkiliikenteeseen telibusseja (ja niitähän nähdään kohta Helsingissäkin).

Suomessa ensimmäiset telibussit tulivat kaupunkiliikenteeseen TKL:lle 1990 eli samaan aikaan kun matalalattiabussit rantautuivat Suomeen. Syynä ei siis ollut matala lattia, vaan telibusseja hankittiin siksi että haluttiin saada bussi, jonka kapasiteetti on jotakin 2-akselisen ja nivelbussin välistä. Aiemmin kun TKL oli vaihtanut 2-akselisia nivelbusseihin, oli vuoroväliä jouduttu harventamaan, mutta telibusseilla linjan 28 kalustokokoa voitiin suurentaa harventamatta vuoroväliä.

Telibussien käyttöä nivelten korvaamiseen Suomessa alettiin harkita jo ennen matalien nivelten epäluotettavuuden paljastumista. Telibussien hankinta- ja käyttökustannukset ovat melko lähellä 2-akselista, kun taas korkeillakin nivelillä ne ovat selvästi 2-akselista korkeammat. Koska ero kapasiteetissa on marginaalinen, voidaan telibusseilla saavuttaa halvemmat kustannukset myös raskaasti kuormitetuilla linjoilla.

----------


## Piirka

> Kukapa muuten on kehitellyt tämän telibussin ja missä ovat ensimmäiset yksilöt liikkuneet? Onko kyseessä mahdollisesti pohjoismainen idea, siis Scanian tai Volvon suunnittelijoiden pohdinnan tulos? Kuinka laajalti tuote on levinnyt? Muistaisin nähneeni kuvia teliautoista puolalaisella kuvasivustolla, että ainakin siellä Suomen lisäksi. Mikä erityisesti puoltaa kyseistä alustatyyppiä? Muu kuin se ettei niveltä vielä ole osattu tehdä talvikuntoisena matalana.


Telibusseja oli jo ainakin 1920-30-luvuilla. Büssing toimitti telibussin/busseja Wiesbadenin kaupunkiliikenteeseen vuonna 1929. H0-mittapiirrustus  löytyi netistä. Daimler-Benz on toimittanut ainakin maaseutu/kaukobusseja teliversioinakin. Esimerkki vuonna 1936 valmistuneesta Überland-Linienbusista H0-mittapiirustuksen muodossa.

Ihmettelen miksi matalalattianivelet toimivat huonosti ja Oslossa ei. Oslossa matalat nivelet otettiin käyttöön joskus vuonna 1993 ja sielläkin talvikelit saattavat olla mitä vaihtelevimmat. Jos keskustassa talvella on loskainen nollakeli, voi keskustan ulkoreunoilla ja esikaupungeissa olla ihan erilainen keli; kymmenen astetta pakkasempaa ja reippaasti kunnon lunta. Pitäisikö vaihtaa Helbin ja Sporveisbussenin korjaamohenkilökuntaa päittäin, jotta Helsinkiin uskallettaisiin hankkia talvisinkin toimivia matalia niveliä? 

Piirka

----------


## killerpop

> Büssing toimitti telibussin/busseja Wiesbadenin kaupunkiliikenteeseen vuonna 1929. H0-mittapiirrustus  löytyi netistä.


Ehkä voimme unohtaa mainitsemasi telibussin, vaikkakin se sisältää tukiakselin, niin se ei ole normaalimittaista pidempi lainkaan.

Suomessa vuonna 1990 hyväksyttiin pituussääntöjen suhteen 14,5 metriset linja-autot, joka sai Tampereella toimivan paikallisen liikennelaitoksen kokeilun omaisesti hankkimaan heti 4 kappaletta moisia "megabusseja". Tuota hetkeä edeltävät pituussäännöt eivät ole tiedossani, mutta ilmeisesti raja on ollut 13 metrin tietämissä, eikä tukiakselilla varustetut autot ole saaneet mitään poikkeuslupia pituuden suhteen.

----------


## Piirka

> Ehkä voimme unohtaa mainitsemasi telibussin, vaikkakin se sisältää tukiakselin, niin se ei ole normaalimittaista pidempi lainkaan.


Niin, nykybusseihin verrattuna. Tuohon aikaan normaalimitta oli lyhyempi kuin nykyään. Kaksiakseliset kaupunkiautot vetivät yleensä jotain 30-50 matkustajaa. Tuo Wiesbadenin auto oli siten varsinainen jumbo, koska siihen mahtui 65 matkustajaa.

Tukiakseleitten käyttö silloin aikoinaan on tainnut johtua teiden ja katujen heikommista kantavuuksista. Monessa 1920-30-lukujen johdinautoissa on tukiakseleita, sähkömoottorien ja muutenkin koko bussin sekä matkustajien paino saatiin paremmin jaettua kohdistumaan mukulakiveykselle (tai modernimmalle nupukiveykselle). Helsingissä oli kait vuonna 1929 ehdotettu johdinautoliikennettä linjalle Freda-Töölö, mutta hanke kaatui siihen, että kadut eivät olisi kestäneet johdinautojen painoa. Ilmeisesti hankkeessa ei kaavailtu liikennettä telijohdinautoilla?

Teli- ja nivelbussien ohella on kolmaskin tyyppi, jolla voi kasvattaa istumapaikkojen määrää - kerrosbussit. Pystyykö kerrosbussilla liikennöimään Kampinkeskukseen? Scanialla on tuotannossa matalalattiainen kerrosbussi, jonka korkeus on 4,21 m.

Piirka

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

> Ihmettelen miksi matalalattianivelet toimivat huonosti ja Oslossa ei.


Tässä kyllä mielenkiintoinen kysymys! Jos tosiaan Oslossa onnistuvat ajamaan matalin nivelin, niin miksei meillä? Millaista kalustoa siellä Piirkan ja naapureitten keskuudessa käytetään? Vastaukset ylipäänsä olivat moninaiset, mutta eipä kukaan vieläkään paljastanut kuka on kehitellyt tämän teliauton. Nuo kustannussyyt lienevät aika painava asia tänäpäivänä, minulla vaan on ns. mutu-maku ja pidän enemmän nivelistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tosiaan Oslossa onnistuvat ajamaan matalin nivelin, niin miksei meillä?


Suurin syy taitaa olla eri valmistaja, meillä on ajettu Volvon ja Scanian matalilla nivelillä, kun taas Oslossa on käytössä saksalaista kalustoa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Suurin syy taitaa olla eri valmistaja, meillä on ajettu Volvon ja Scanian matalilla nivelillä, kun taas Oslossa on käytössä saksalaista kalustoa.


Tuohon ei varmaan osaa kukaan muu sanoa oikeaa vastausta kuin A/S Oslo Sporveienin tai Nexus Trafikkin tekninen johtaja. En epäile tippaakaan sitä, että saksalaiset nivelbussit eivät olisi toimivampia kuin pohjoismaiset, mutta toinen vaihtoehto on että Oslossa yritetään pärjäillä kun ei muutakaan voi.

Tore Wiikin verkkosivuilta käy ilmi, että talvikeleissä ajamista harjoitellaan Oslossa. Hieman myöhemmin hän kertoo myös, että pahoissa keleissä nivelbusseilla ei vain voi ajaa ja joudutaan turvautumaan 2-akseliseen kalustoon.

----------


## TEP70

> Telibusseja käytetään kaupunkiliikenteessä Puolan lisäksi joissakin Keski-Euroopan maissa, vaikka nivelbussit ovatkin suositumpia.


Latviassa on paljon telibusseja Riiassa ja Daugavpilsissä. Vilnassa on telitrollikoita ja Pietaristakin löytyy nykyisin telejä.

----------


## Pula

> Millaista kalustoa siellä Piirkan ja naapureitten keskuudessa käytetään?


Kyllä Tamperella liikkuu nivelbusseja vielä melkosesti ja uusimmat niistä on vuodelta 2002. Sen jälkeen niitä ei ole hommattu, koska ne maksaa runsaasti enemmän kuin telibussit. Näissä uusissa matalalattia-nivelbusseissa on myös ollu turhan paljon vikoja joiden korjaus tuppaa maksaan liikaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta. Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijana nivelbussi on minusta huono vähäisten istumapaikkojen vuoksi. Telibussissa on saman verran ellei enemmän istumapaikkoja. Seisomapaikat ovat huonoa laatua. En voi suositella joukkoliikennettä jos se tarkoittaa seisomapaikalla matkustamista, kehotan turvautumaan yksityisautoon.


Tampereen joukkoliikenteen viranhaltijana (vai työsuhde?) ja entisenä TKL:nkin kuljettajana ja muuten asiantuntijana varmaan osaat kertoa, miksi TKL tilasi matalalattiaisia nivelbusseja kolmekin eri sarjaa 1996-2002, vaikka matalalattiaiset telibussit olivat jo koettua tekniikkaa etenkin viimeisen sarjan tilausvaiheessa? Ei kai vain harrastajien silmäniloksi? Historiallisista ja kaupunkikuvallisista syistä mahdollisesti? Vai oliko hankinnat kaikin puolin järjettömiä? Varsin monet ei-harrastajatkin tykkäävät nimenomaan nivelistä, ehkä niiden urbaanin ja modernin ulkonäön (OmniCity ja Volvo 7000) takia. Tai ehkä niiden koko antaa ison bussin vaikutelman, itse muistan joskus mananneeni kun Wiima-nivelen sijaan pysäkille tulikin "ahdas" Jätti-Wiima.

Eikö nivelbusseihin ole mahdollista lisätä istumapaikkoja? Jos täysmataluudesta luovutaan ja siirrytään nivelissä Low Entry-ratkaisuun (esim. Volvo 8500 LE), voidaanko kustannuksia laskea ja istumapaikkamäärää nostaa?

Miksi ainakin Ruotsissa tilataan yhä yksinivelisiäkin nivelbusseja? Ymmärtääkseni telibussi on Ruotsissakin ihan sallittu ratkaisu. Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.

----------


## Eppu

> Eikö nivelbusseihin ole mahdollista lisätä istumapaikkoja? Jos täysmataluudesta luovutaan ja siirrytään nivelissä Low Entry-ratkaisuun (esim. Volvo 8500 LE), voidaanko kustannuksia laskea ja istumapaikkamäärää nostaa?
> 
> Miksi ainakin Ruotsissa tilataan yhä yksinivelisiäkin nivelbusseja? Ymmärtääkseni telibussi on Ruotsissakin ihan sallittu ratkaisu. Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.


Jokin syyhän siihen on oltava, että Ruotsissa nivelet ovat yhä suosittuja. Tietääkseni yksinivelisessä B9S LEA:ssa on ainakin noissa SL-alueen autoissa 53 istumapaikkaa ja niissäkin on 2 seisomasiltaa. Volvo 8700 LEA -niveleen puolestaan saa helposti 57 istumapaikkaa. Kapasiteettia on siis niveleen saatavissa teliautoa enemmän.

Ja olen sitä mieltä, että Tampereellekin niveliä olisi syytä hankkia jonkin verran lisää - ainakin siinä tapauksessa, jos tuo ratikkaprojekti jää pelkäksi suunnitelmaksi. Matkustajamäärät kasvavat hitaasti kaiken aikaa ja 10 minuutin vuoroväli eräillä linjoilla on jo mielestäni peruste sellaisten käyttämiseen.

----------


## TEP70

> Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijana nivelbussi on minusta huono vähäisten istumapaikkojen vuoksi. Telibussissa on saman verran ellei enemmän istumapaikkoja. Seisomapaikat ovat huonoa laatua. En voi suositella joukkoliikennettä jos se tarkoittaa seisomapaikalla matkustamista, kehotan turvautumaan yksityisautoon.


Ei liene Tampereellakaan niin rajattomasti rahaa, että kaikille voitaisiin taata istumapaikka ruuhkaliikenteessä. Jos pelkistä istumapaikoista olisi kysymys, ei kannattaisi hankkia edes telejä, sillä eihän niissä ole kuin muutama istumapaikka enemmän kuin pisimmissä 2-akselisissa. Kyllä peruste hankkia sekä telejä että niveliä on se, että autoon saadaan mahtumaan kokonaisuutena enemmän matkustajia kuin 2-akseliseen.

Oma mielipiteeni on kyllä, että täysi teliauto on ikävämpi matkustuskokemus kuin täysi nivel. Telissä on hyvää seisomatilaa käytännössä etu- ja keskiovien välinen matka. Tämän voi jokainen todeta matkustamalla kuormitetulla linjalla. Matkustajilla on korkea kynnys (kuvaannollisesti sekä myös käytännössä) siirtyä seisomaan keskiovelta kohti takaosaa, koska 1) käytävä on ahdas, 2) katto tulee vastaan ja 3) lattia on kalteva. Nivelessä voi seistä mukavasti koko matkalla.

Esimerkiksi Helsingin linjalla 65A pitäisi minusta olla ehdottomasti niveliä eikä telejä. Linja on koko pituudeltaan hyvin kuormittunut ja matkustajat vaihtuvat moneen kertaan. Lastenvaunuja kulkee paljon. Nivel olisi teliä ketterämpi tällä paljon jyrkkiä käännöksiä sisältävällä linjalla. Seuraavana listallani olisi 18.

Muistan hyvin toukokuun 2002, kun kaasutelit tulivat linjoille 65A ja 66A. Kunkin linjan yhteenlaskettu kuljetuskapasiteetti putosi melkoisesti, kun suuressa osassa autoja olikin entisen yli 50 seisomapaikan sijaan enää 36 paikkaa. Näistä 36 paikasta osa on vielä eri tavoin huonoja kun taas nivelessä aika lähelle se 50 seisomapaikkaa oli myös oikeasti hyödynnettävissä. Tämä paikkamäärän vähennys näkyi hyvin myös käytännössä, autot kulkivat hyvin täysinä. Vaan eipä hätää, kyllä matkustajat ovat muuallakin löytäneet muita kulkutapoja mukavuuden huononnuttua.

En tarkoita tällä sitä, että vanhoja niveliä olisi pitänyt säästää, vaan uusia niveliä olisi uskallettava tilata sinne, missä niitä oikeasti tarvittaisiin. Toki teknisesti toimiva autotyyppi olisi hyvä juttu. Mutta esimerkiksi Tallinnaan ja Tukholmaan hankitaan jatkuvasti uusia niveliä, joten on aika kummallista, ettei niitä Helsingin seudulle ole hankittu ensimmäistäkään enää vuosikausiin. Säätila ei suuresti eroa näiden kolmen kaupungin välillä. Hintakin on vähän huono selitys, kun tallinnalaisillakin on varaa niitä ostaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta esimerkiksi Tallinnaan ja Tukholmaan hankitaan jatkuvasti uusia niveliä, joten on aika kummallista, ettei niitä Helsingin seudulle ole hankittu ensimmäistäkään enää vuosikausiin. Säätila ei suuresti eroa näiden kolmen kaupungin välillä. Hintakin on vähän huono selitys, kun tallinnalaisillakin on varaa niitä ostaa.


Muistan kuulleeni selitykseksi sen, että nivelten ylläpito on niin kallista, että on edullisempaa käyttää 3-akselisia kiinteitä autoja. Ylläpidon kalleutta puolestaan on selitetty katuverkon huonolla kunnolla. Yhtenä yksityiskohtana se, että kadulle pitää sijoittaa kaivonkansia pyöräuran kohdalle. Keskellä kaistaa ei olisi kiusaa ja sadevesikaivoista on sellainen malli, joka sijaitsee jalkakäytävän reunassa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Ylläpidon kalleutta puolestaan on selitetty katuverkon huonolla kunnolla.


Suomen "erikoisolosuhteet". Helsingissä huonokuntoinen rataverkko tuhoaa matalalattiaratikoiden telit. Huonokuntoinen katuverkko hajottaa nivelbussit. Suomen heikko rataverkko estää hyödyntämästä kalliiden junien suurimpia nopeuksia. Juupa juu, erikoisolosuhteitahan nämä. Olimmeko me Länsi-Euroopassa vai sittenkin Venäjällä?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen selvitellyt toisessa yhteydessä asiaa, ja esille on tullut mielenkiintoinen seikka.

HKL:n ja YTV:n kilpailutuksissa ei ole edellytetty nivelautoja tai makseta niistä bonuksia. Taustasyynä on se, että teleissä on käytännössä saman verran istumapaikkoja kuin perinteisissä nivelissä, ja seisomapaikkoja ei ole painotettu. Tampereen liikennelaitoksen sopimuksessa maksetaan sama korvaus eri autoista.

Tilaajat eivät siis edellytä nivelautoja eivätkä ole valmiita maksamaan niistä ylimääräistä. Tästä johtuen nivelautojen korkeammat ylläpitokulut jäävät liikennöitsijän maksettaviksi.

Jos tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissa halutaan nivelautoja, on niitä edellytettävä kilpailutuksessa tai suorahankintasopimuksessa ja oltava valmiita maksamaan niistä korkeampi hinta.

Markkinatilanne on tähän asti ollut se, että Turussa teliautot ovat olleet halvempia kuin tavalliset. Syynä on se, että telilinjoista on kovin kilpailu. HKL - YTV - kilpailussa telien hinta on myös käsittääkseni ollut varsin edullinen.

----------


## SD202

> Muistan kuulleeni selitykseksi sen, että nivelten ylläpito on niin kallista, että on edullisempaa käyttää 3-akselisia kiinteitä autoja. Ylläpidon kalleutta puolestaan on selitetty katuverkon huonolla kunnolla.


Joopa joo. Helsingin katuverkko on huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa kuin Tallinnan katuverkko. Kumma kyllä Tallinnassa ajellaan uusillakin nivelbusseilla. Sitä paitsi monella uudella telibussilla saadaan kyllä matkustajatkin tuntemaan katuverkon huono kunto. Täällä Vantaalla saa ihan kouriin- tai takamukseen tuntuvaa todistetta siitä, että telibussilla huomaa kaikki kaivonkannet ja muutkin katuverkon epätasaisuudet.

----------


## Ajomestari

Jos talviominaisuuksista puhutaan telin ja nivelen kesken, niin nivel on kyllä parempi. Pidän vanhempia telejä joissa ei teli ohjaudu huonoinpana  talvella. Tuntuu että auto vaatii lentokentän verran tilaa kääntyäkseen, sitäpaitsi tuo puskemis ongelma on märällä mukulakivetyksellä myös ongelmallista.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki ja Tampere eivät ole ainoita kaupunkeja, jotka ovat vaihtaneet nivelbussit telibusseihin. Kööpenhaminaan ei ole hankittu uusia niveliä sitten vuoden 1998 ja viimeiset nivelet poistuvat siellä liikenteestä tämän vuoden lokakuussa. Syyt ovat meiltäkin tuttuja: telibusseissa on saman verran istumapaikkoja kuin nivelissä, mutta telit ovat halvempia sekä hankinta- että käyttökustannuksiltaan.

Movia-alueella jää kyllä niveliä vielä maaseutuliikenteeseen. Maaseutunivelet ovat osaksi korkealattiaisia, jolloin niihin saa enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin teliin, koska esim. nivelen kohdalle saa sitten penkkejä. Tukholmassahan korkealattiaisissa 111-ovisissa nivelissä on jopa 70 istumapaikkaa. Toisaalta Tukholman ruuhkamaksunivelissä on vain 53 istumapaikkaa, vaikka ne ovatkin 111-ovisia. Ne voisi siis ihan hyvin korvata telibusseilla, koska SL ottaa tänä vuonna käyttöön istumapaikkatakuun moottoritielinjoilla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Sikäli kyllä sääli, että Niveliä ei enään hankita kuin ennen. Ne toisivat hyvää imagon nostoa, jos Helsingin keskustan linjoilla (esim. h65A) olisi niveliä. Ennenhän HKL:n siniset haitaribussit olivat ihan käsite jo itsessään. Mielestäni jo imagon noston kannalta olisi hyvä, että niitä niveliä olisi. Eipä se oikein hyvää imagoa Turistien silmissä tuo joukkoliikenteessä, jos ja kun siellä on jotain likaisia ja rikkinäisiä teli-Ikaruksia. Helposti jostain nivel-linjasta saataisiin hyvää nostoa joukkoliikenteen imagolle. Jokeri on ihan hyvä, mutta ei hyvä kuitenkaan kun ei liiku keskustan läpi, eikä siten osu niin helposti turistien silmiin. Menee jo ehkä OT:n puolelle mutta sanottakoon sen verran että jos Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan sisäiset linjat olisivat "värikoodeittain" saataisiin ehkä selkeyttä koko systeemiin. Sitten vaan menisi Concordian kierrot uusiksi..  :Wink:

----------


## Hape

Nivelbussilla on omt huonokin puolensa liikenteessä. 
Osa matkustajista ei mene mielellään nivelen läpi. Auton takaosassa oli usein tyhjiä penkkejä nivelen etupuolen ollessa täyteen ahdettu. Jos pyysi päästä ohi,osa kanssamatkustajista närkästyi. Linjalla 65A/66A ongelma oli lähes jokapäiväinen, ainakin Lauttasaren suuntaan.Teliautossa tätä ongelmaa ei ole. 
Nivelautoon mahtui enemmän matkustajia, teliautoihin siirryttäesä vuoroväli pysyi ennallaan, ruuhka-aikana autot ovat selvästi täydempiä ja ahtaampia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyvä, että tämä tärkeä aihe erotettiin omaksi keskusteluketjukseen.

Nivelbussien ongelmana on nykyisin siis liian pieni istumapaikkatarjonta. Olisiko tätä puutetta kuitenkin mahdollista korjata esimerkiksi:
- Erilaisin sisustusratkaisuin
- Low entry-ratkaisulla, jossa esim. vain "vetovaunu" on matalalattiainen ja "perävaunu" korkealattiainen
- Pidemmillä kuin 18 m nivelillä. Tietääkseni Mercedes-Benzillä on ollut 20 m "teli-nivel" ainakin kokeilussa.

Nivelbussien etu nykyiselläänkin on kuitenkin suurempi kokonaiskapasiteetti (istuma + seisomapaikat). Tässä on sellainen ominaisuus, että Helsingin ja Tampereen päälinjoilla seisomakapasiteetista ei linjojen pituuden vuoksi ole hyötyä. Turussa ja nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa matkat olisivat lyhyempiä, joten suurempi seisonnan osuus olisi kuitenkin hyväksyttävissä.

Realiteetti on myös, että seisomakuormia ei Suomessa synny kuin aamu- ja iltaruuhkissa. Ruuhkassa myös seisomatilalla voi olla arvoa.

Sillä, että nivelbusseja ei käytetä Suomessa, on myös yksi mielenkiintoinen seuraus: tämä johtaa siihen, että raitiotien kannattavuusraja siirtyy alemmas. Jos seuraa tässä ketjussa esitettyä argumentaatiota nivelbusseja vastaan, on johtopäätös oikeastaan se, että jos tarvitaan suurempi kapasiteetti kuin telibussi, tarvitaan nivelraitiovaunu.

----------


## Allison

Tampereella on oivallettu, että palvelutason romahduttaminen vuorovälejä harventamalla (esim. linja 25: 4 min -> 20 min) suuremman kaluston mahdollistamana on ollut huono juttu. Nivelkaluston korvaaminen teleillä on sitä johdonmukaista strategiaa, jolla tuotantokustannuksia saadaan istumapaikkoja (korreloi lisämatkustajien kanssa) kohden olennaisesti laskettua. Toki on myönnettävä, että nivelbussien korvaaminen teleillä tulee nostamaan autopäivien määrää arkipäivässä nykyisestä 135:stä jopa 15-23 kappaletta. Mutta samalla myös vuorovälitarjonta paranee. Myös korjaamokapasiteetin tulevaisuuden mitoituksessa on huomioitu nivelten poistuminen (kaluston pituus).

Minusta on hyvä periaate markkinoinnissakin että vain istumapaikat lasketaan kapasiteetiksi.

Olen Mikon kanssa ihan samaa mieltä siinä että telibussista seuraava yksikkökoko  on raideliikenneratkaisu.

Saamme Veolialta ensi syksynä linjalle 27 kaksi kappaletta 14,8 metrisiä telejä, joissa on kolme lastenvaunupaikkaa. Istumapaikkoja on silti enemmän kuin nykyisissä TKL:n teleissä. Nivelbusseja kannattava seisojien puolue on sekin siis varmasti tyytyväinen, koska lastenvaunutilassa on silloin täyskorkeaa seisomatilaa aiempaa enemmän.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Ilmoitan heti kärkeen olevani nivellinjurien kannattaja. Matkustin tässä juuri monena päivänä Budapestin uusilla Volvo 7700 autoilla ja en voi kuin ihmetellä miksei noita meille tänne Suomeen hankita! Sama pätee vertailussa Tallinnaan, täällä on jo asiantuntevasti osattukin verrata katuverkkoa ja sääoloja. Miksi Helsingin liikenteestä täytyy tehdä niin erkoista ettei tänne mikään kelpaa? Näillä erikoisuuksilla "perustellenhan" meiltä on saatu pois johdinautot, nivelautot, ei ole saatu kunnollisia matalalattiaisia ratikoita yms.
Budassa näitä Volvon niveliä on kaksi sarjaakin, kummatkin olivat sisustukseltaan ihan erinomaisia, istumapaikkoja runsaasti. Siellähän toki liikennöi vielä lukematon määrä IK-200 sarjan autojakin, joista osa alkaa jo olla kunnioitettavassa 20-vuoden iässä, mutta ilmeisesti huolto pelaa edelleen hyvin, koska Suomen linjureitten ikuista vaivaa, eli kilinää, kolinaa, räminää, LIKAISUUTTA, ei siellä esiintynyt nytkään juurikaan.
Keskustelussa on tosiaan tultu oikeille linjoille siinäkin, että kun linjurin paikkatarjonta ei riitä, on aika todellakin siirtyä raitiovaunuun.

----------


## Miska

> - Pidemmillä kuin 18 m nivelillä. Tietääkseni Mercedes-Benzillä on ollut 20 m "teli-nivel" ainakin kokeilussa.
> 
> Realiteetti on myös, että seisomakuormia ei Suomessa synny kuin aamu- ja iltaruuhkissa. Ruuhkassa myös seisomatilalla voi olla arvoa.


Nykyinen lainsäädäntö sallii 18,75-metriset nivelbussit. Käytännössä tuo 75 cm lisää pituutta vastaa yhtä penkkiriviä eli neljää istuinta. Keskieurooppalaiset standardibussit lienevät edelleen tuon 18 metriä (tai hieman allekin), mutta ainakin pohjoismaisilta valmistajilta luulisi saavan myös pidempiä autoja. 

Yleisesti ottaen seisomakuormia ei yleensä esiinny kuin aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkissa (sekä toki muulloinkin suurten tapahtumien tms. yhteydessä). Kuitenkin ainakin Helsingin Lauttasaaressa seisomakuorma on ihan yleinen näky jopa sunnuntaisin! Toki pahin tungos yleensä on vain Lauttasaaren sillan ja Ruoholahden välillä, mutta ei sekään ihan tavatonta ole, että Kampin terminaalista Espooseen lähtevän T-bussin istumapaikat täyttyvät jo Kampissa ja osa sieltäkin kyytiin tulevista joutuu seisomaan. Toki nämä kuormitusongelmat johtuvat osittain siitä ettei Lauttasaarentietä ajavien bussilinjojen aikatauluja ole synkronoitu, jolloin vuoroväli voi päiväsaikaankin olla pahimmillaan vartin luokkaa. Keskimäärinhän busseja pyhänäkin kulkee noin 5 minuutin välein.

----------


## killerpop

Joillakin tahoilla vielä riittää mielenkiintoa leikkiä nivelbussien kanssa: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2008-021277/... ja kyllä, Suomen Vantaalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joillakin tahoilla vielä riittää mielenkiintoa leikkiä nivelbussien kanssa -- ja kyllä, Suomen Vantaalle.


Minusta on ihan luonnollista, että lentoasemalla käytetään niveliä. Siellä tarvitaan juurikin seisomatilaa ja lienee maaliikenteen kannalta edullista, jos busseja ei ole kovin monta kappaletta. Olisiko niveliin kenties myös helpompi tehdä kokonaan matala lattia, kun penkkejä ei tarvita? Voisin myös arvella, että paremmasta kääntyvyydestä on etua. En tiedä, miten paljon nivelten suuremmat kustannukset edes näkyvät, kun kilometrejä ja tunteja varmaan kertyy verrattain vähän. Suurin osa käyttöajastakin vain seistään odottamassa matkustajia.

Mutta nämä ovat vain arveluja; oikeasti voi olla, että telit pärjäisivät aivan yhtä hyvin, mutta niveliin nyt vain on totuttu.

----------


## Puolimatala

Ikävä kyllä uljaat letkubussit alkavat olla katoavaa kansanperinnettä Suomessa  :Sad:  

Laskeskelin kerran bussidatan tietojen perusteella pääkaupunkiseudulla olleen vuonna 1991 yli 110 letkubussia. Vuotta 1991 voitanee pitää merkittävänä merkkivuotena pääkaupunkiseudun letkuliikenteessä, koska tuolloinhan tuli viimeiset isommat erät niveliä seudulle. 
Pelkästään Helsingin Kaupungin Liikennelaitoksella (80 kpl) ja Suomen Turistiautolla (23 kpl) oli käytössään 103 nivelbussia vuonna 1991. 

Käyttikö STA ikinä niveliä seutulinjoilla säännöllisesti? Tai kulkiko linjalla h13 letkuja juurikaan? 

Kaikenlaisilla linjoillahan noita näyttää aikojen saatossa kulkeneen  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Käyttikö STA ikinä niveliä seutulinjoilla säännöllisesti?


Linja 510 oli ennen Jokeria (ja esi-Jokeria) varsin suosittu Leppävaaran ja Otaniemen välillä, ja muistelen sillä ihan säännöllisesti niveliä nähneeni.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Linja 510 oli ennen Jokeria (ja esi-Jokeria) varsin suosittu Leppävaaran ja Otaniemen välillä, ja muistelen sillä ihan säännöllisesti niveliä nähneeni.


Kiitoksia sivistyksestä  :Smile: 

Mahtoiko linjalla h14 olla ikinä säännöllistä letkubussiliikennettä, varsin suosittu linjahan tuo nykyisinkin on!

----------


## Tonttu18

> Kiitoksia sivistyksestä 
> 
> Mahtoiko linjalla h14 olla ikinä säännöllistä letkubussiliikennettä, varsin suosittu linjahan tuo nykyisinkin on!


Jos muistan oikein niin oli tavallisia wiimoja sillä linjalla (Helb 9111-9136), ainakin pari vuotta ennen poistoa.

----------


## vristo

> Mahtoiko linjalla h14 olla ikinä säännöllistä letkubussiliikennettä, varsin suosittu linjahan tuo nykyisinkin on!


Ei ole ollut säännöllistä nivelbussiliikennettä. 
Muutamissa poikkeustilanteissa on  kuitenkin tietääkseni ollut joskus nivelbusseja ko. linjalla kun esim. Kaivarissa tai muualla on ollut suuria massatapahtumia. Nivelbussien tai muiden pitkien bussien haasteena linjalla h14 on mm. Albertinkadun ja Pursimiehenkadun risteys, jossa on kyllä normaalisti tilaa kääntyä, mutta yksikin väärin pysäkoitu auto vaikeuttaisi asiaan huomattavasti.

----------


## Puolimatala

Heitetääns lisää vettä myllyyn  :Smile:  Millä hieman erikoislaatuisemmilla linjoilla on liikkunut nivelbusseja aikoinaan? Kyllähän nuo vuosien saatossa aina levisivät eri linjoille. Linjaa h86 taidettiin ihan pienenhetken liikennöidä osittain myös letkuilla - muutama ruuhkalähtö, kun h86S loppui. 

Yksi mielenkiintoinen tapaus on jonka luin vanhasta Raitiolehdestä: linjalla 16 on jonkun aikaa ollut yksi nivellähtö muistaakseni Hernesaaren suunnasta. Muistaakseni tämä oli joku 2000 luvun alun juttu... Millehhän linjalle tuo on sitten kierrätetty h59 olisi ainakin varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Tälläistä ainakin muistelisin lukeneeni.

----------


## JT

> Millä hieman erikoislaatuisemmilla linjoilla on liikkunut nivelbusseja aikoinaan?


Olikohan se vuoden 2006 helmikuussa, kun HelB:llä oli jälleen astetta pahempi kalustopula ja linjalla näkyi jopa vuoden 1983 M303-Wiima sekä 91-N202-niveliä oli sijoitettu ties minne linjoille paikkaamaan muita autoja. Meinas kyllä lentää silmät päästä silloin yhtenä iltana, kun odottelin bussia omalla pysäkillä ja mäkeä alas tuli #9104 248:lla!

No, onhan noita HKL/HelB-letkuja aikoinaan liikkunut muillakin seutulinjoilla esim. 109:llä ja 550:lla niitä näkyi "säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti" ja muistelen 452:llakin nähneen pariin otteeseen.

----------


## vristo

> No, onhan noita HKL/HelB-letkuja aikoinaan liikkunut muillakin seutulinjoilla esim. 109:llä ja 550:lla niitä näkyi "säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti" ja muistelen 452:llakin nähneen pariin otteeseen.


Joo, itsekin olen kaikilla noilla linjoilla ajanut nivelellä ja erityisesti linjalla 109 se oli yhtä juhlaa painella 91-mallisella nivelellä. Taisi olla vappuaaton iltavuoro, jolloin tuollainen työkalu otettiin mm. lisälähtöjen takia.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Muistaakseni vuonna 2005 ajettiin linjan 741 arkisin aamuaikainen lähtö Kuninkaanmäestä Rautatientorille nivelellä, josta auto jatkoi linjalle 21V.
Hakunilassa on niveliä toki nähty säännöllisesti 80-luvulla, kun Hakunilan Liikenne kahdella puoliautomaatti-Wilson-Volvo B58 / Wiima N-200 -letkulla ajeli linjaa 740.  :Smile: 

Vuosilta 2000-2001 on muistissa, että linjalla 510 oli ruuhka-aikaan normaalisti kaksi niveltä, eli STA 181->681 (BEX-181) ja 187 (BKJ-187). Tuolla BEX-181:llä muistan ko. linjalla ajaneeni ja samana päivänä oli Lintuvaarassa poliisin ylinopeusratsia kun 40km/h rajoitusta juurikaan noudatettu. Mutta eipä ollut pelkoa sakoista, kun ei se letku saanut ikinä niin paljoa vauhtia, jos joka pysäkillä joutui pysähtymään...
Sittemmin nuo letkut korvattiiin 90-mallisilla, joiden numeroita en tällä istumalla saa mieleeni.

----------


## Miska

> Hakunilassa on niveliä toki nähty säännöllisesti 80-luvulla, kun Hakunilan Liikenne kahdella puoliautomaatti-Wilson-Volvo B58 / Wiima N-200 -letkulla ajeli linjaa 740.


Nuo Hakunilan 78-malliset letkut olivat hyvin uskollisesti 740:n ruuhkissa varmaankin koko 80-luvun ja vielä 90-luvun alkuvuosina. 90-luvun alussa autoilla (tai ainakin jommalla kummalla) ajettiin lauantaisin linjaa 522K. Kyseisellä linjalla nähtiin myöhemmin 90-luvulla myös STA:n niveliä. Muistaakseni lähinnä vuoden 1990 sarjaa, vanhemmissahan ei linjakilpiin neljää merkkiä saanutkaan.

----------


## aki

Taisi olla 2000-luvun puolivälissä kun linjan h95 ruuhkalähdöissä näkyi niveliä sarjasta 8801-8813.

----------


## TEP70

> Millä hieman erikoislaatuisemmilla linjoilla on liikkunut nivelbusseja aikoinaan?


7.8.1999 olin Rautatientorilla odottelemassa parin muun kuljettajan kanssa nivelillä siltä varalta, että Ankkarockiin sattuisi joku matkustamaan 731:llä. No, sitä vaaraa ei juuri ollut, junallahan pääsee niin kätevästi pummilla.

Noh, yksi 731:n vakioautoista sattui hajoamaan ja pääsin ajamaan yhden kierroksen 731:tä autolla 8708.  :Smile: 

Myöhemmin kaikkiin lisäliikennetarpeisiin olen järjestelmällisesti ottanut tarkoituksella nivelen, viimeiseksi kerraksi jäi uudenvuodenyö 2005/2006, jolloin olin 39A:lla 9004:llä. Vappu 2006 oli kai sitten viimeinen tilaisuus ajaa nivelellä lisäliikennettä.

15.8.2005 oli onnenpäivä, työvuoro sattui olemaan linjoilla 522 ja 550 ja yllätys oli suuri, kun katsoin Ruhan taulussa vuoroon olevan laitettu 9109:n. Tuona(kin) päivänä 550:lla liikkui muitakin niveliä. Varsin hauskaa ajaa Vantaanjoen sillalla nivelellä.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muistan itse hyvin selkeästi, että linjalla 204 oli myös letkuja. Se taisi olla kuitenkin poikkeus. Itsestään selvää on, että tietenkin h65A ja h66 (A) linjoilla oli myös noita letkuja. Aikanaan 510:llä taisi olla telejä ja letkuja yhtä aikaa liikenteessä..

----------


## Puolimatala

Kaikenlaisille linjoille noita niveliäkin on aikanaan eksynyt syystä tai toisesta  :Smile:  Näitä on kyllä erittäin mukavaa lueskella! Samalla sivistyy itsekin. Minulla on rakkaita muistoja nivelistä lähinnä pelkiltä nivelien peruslinjoilta.

Onko kellään tietoa kuinka kauan muuten P. Tyllilän #9 mahtaa vielä olla YTV-liikenteessä? Minun puolestani voisi olla vielä pitkään  :Wink:  Mutta taitaa sekin jo nyt ajaa jonkin sortin poikkeusluvalla 143:lla? Olen kyseisellä autolla aina silloin tällöin kulkenut aika ja vireystilanteen niin salliessa  :Smile:

----------


## b10m55

> Taisi olla 2000-luvun puolivälissä kun linjan h95 ruuhkalähdöissä näkyi niveliä sarjasta 8801-8813.


Pitää paikkansa. Ei tosin ihan 2000-luvun puolivälissä, vaan 2002-2004. Aluksi syksyllä 2002 yhdessä linjan h95 ruuhkavuorossa oli vakioautona 8805, sitten se vaihtui 8813:een ja keväällä 2004 tuossa vuorossa ajoi 8807.

----------


## anticop

> Millä hieman erikoislaatuisemmilla linjoilla on liikkunut nivelbusseja aikoinaan?


Tiedän kuljettajan joku ajoi eräänä päivän linjaa h46T nivelellä, tämä on siis tapahtunut joskus ennen vuotta
2005. Kuljettaja kertoi minulle, että oli ajanut nivelellä, kun ei sillä päivällä ollut muita autoja.
Tämä siis poikkeustapaus.

Tuli mieleen, että edesmenneellä linjalla h79V oli vakiona nivel.

----------


## Tonttu18

Linjalla h50 oli myös niveliä. Nykyään vain 2 aks...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tuli mieleen, että edesmenneellä linjalla h79V oli vakiona nivel.


Olihan siellä useitakin, erityisesti STA:n aikana, jolloin jokusen monta kierrosta sitä olen itsekin letkulla päästellyt.
STA:n aikana tavalliset nivellinjat olivat 79V:n lisäksi tietysti 39 ja 72. Lisäksi tietysti linjoilla 40 ja 43 lauantai-illan nivelvuorot. Aikoinaan Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenteen eli Mosan hoitamalla linjalla 70 oli jonkin aikaan niitä vuoden 1975 niveliä.
Ainiin, linjalla 516 ajeli 80-luvun puolivälissä se STA:n puolituristinivel AHA-227.

Jokos linja 54 tuli mainittua? Muistan, että hävetti lähteä Kehä ykkösellä pysäkiltä liikkeelle, kun joku sentään ruuhka-aikaan antoi tietä, mutta kun peijakas letku ei oikein jaksanut kiihtyä...  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Tuli mieleen, että edesmenneellä linjalla h79V oli vakiona nivel.


Miksikäs tämä linja 79V lakkautettiin, jos silä niin paljon matkustajia oli?

----------


## Max

> Miksikäs tämä linja 79V lakkautettiin, jos silä niin paljon matkustajia oli?


Nopeampi Jokeri vei 90 % matkustajista? Taisi kyllä 79V lakata ennen kuin 550 alkoi vai miten oli? Nykyään noiden reitit menisivät pitkälti päällekkäin.

----------


## GT8N

Mutta nykyisellä 550:n täytösasteella ei varmaan haittaisi, jos olisi apulinja, kuten 79V, joka ei olisi teennäinen, vaan sillä olisi ihan oikeasti käyttäjiä. 79Vhän lopetettiin  vedoten kannattamattomuuteen, asia ei välttämättä kyllä ollut ihan niin, olihan kulkijoita kuitenkin välillä nivelautonkin täydeltä.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Nopeampi Jokeri vei 90 % matkustajista? Taisi kyllä 79V lakata ennen kuin 550 alkoi vai miten oli? Nykyään noiden reitit menisivät pitkälti päällekkäin.


79V loppui vuoden 2003 kevällä, itsekin matkustin kyseisen linjan viimeisellä vuorolla Takkakujalta Herttoniemen metroasemalle, muistaakseni kyseisellä vuorolla oli jokin 88-letku? Oli muistaakseni suhteellisen harrastajapainotteinen vuoro toi viimenen h79  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

Edesmenneellä Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjalla 98A oli myös muistaakseni kaksi niveltä. Kerran taisin sitä ajaakin. Itäkeskus ei ole ruuhka-aikaan kovin kätevä lähtöajan odotteluun nivelellä.  :Smile:  Tuohon aikaan Varhaan oli sijoitettu autot 8712-8714, myöhemmin tuli lisää 87-sarjaa Koskelasta.

----------


## kuukanko

79V lopettiin 550:n aloittaessa. Kun Jokeria suunniteltiin aluksi Helsingin sisäisenä linjana Itäkeskus - Pitäjänmäki, käytettiin siitä juuri linjanumeroa 79V. Asian voi siis tulkita myös niin, että 79V jatkettiin Espooseen, jolloin se sai seutulinjan numeron, joksi tuli 550. Samassa yhteydessä sitten vaan Helsingin päättäri siirrettiin Herttoniemestä Itäkeskukseen ja reittiä nopeutettiin uusilla joukkoliikennekaduilla Haagassa ja Vantaanjoen kohdalla  :Wink:

----------


## Puolimatala

> Edesmenneellä Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjalla 98A oli myös muistaakseni kaksi niveltä. Kerran taisin sitä ajaakin. Itäkeskus ei ole ruuhka-aikaan kovin kätevä lähtöajan odotteluun nivelellä.  Tuohon aikaan Varhaan oli sijoitettu autot 8712-8714, myöhemmin tuli lisää 87-sarjaa Koskelasta.


Olen joskus pähkäillytkin 98:n aikataulua 1990 luvulta - ennen metron tuloa Vuosaareen ja mietiskellyt olisiko tuolla linjalla joskus niveliäkin pyörinyt? Mutta niin sitä vaan viisastuu  :Smile:  Oliko noita letku Wiimoja 98:lla peräti ihan kokopäivävuorossa vai ajettiinko lähinnä ruuhkaa? Ja koskahan tuollainen käytäntö oli olemassa?

----------


## Miska

Olikos 86S:lläkin joskus 90-luvun loppupuolella niveliä? Teliautoista puolestaan tuli mieleen, että HKL-Bussiliikenne voitti jo edesmenneen seutulinjan 711 liikennöinnin talvliikennekaudesta 1998 - 1999 lähtien. Linjalle hankittiin uutena puolimatalikot 9828 - 9831, mutta nämä toimitettiin vasta alkusyksystä. Niinpä HKL-Bl ajoi ensimmäiset viikkonsa 711:llä jo keväällä käyttöönotetuilla 98-teleillä.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Olikos 86S:lläkin joskus 90-luvun loppupuolella niveliä? Teliautoista puolestaan tuli mieleen, että HKL-Bussiliikenne voitti jo edesmenneen seutulinjan 711 liikennöinnin talvliikennekaudesta 1998 - 1999 lähtien. Linjalle hankittiin uutena puolimatalikot 9828 - 9831, mutta nämä toimitettiin vasta alkusyksystä. Niinpä HKL-Bl ajoi ensimmäiset viikkonsa 711:llä jo keväällä käyttöönotetuilla 98-teleillä.


Muutin Laajasaloon 1999 ja tuolloin h86S:ää muistaakseni liikennöitiin pääosin nivelillä. Linjalle h86S tuli muuten joka arkiaamu Santahaminaan yksi pätkä Wiimakin, muistan vain kun monesti tulin ottaaneeksi aikataulutelineestä linjan 732 aikataulun, muistaakseni monesti myös takalinjakilvessä saattoi lukea 732. Olikohan tuo jokin tiukka kierto aamuruuhkassa? Linjalta h86S muistan kyllä nivelet paremmin kuin pätkät, mutta taisi sillä nyt jokunen pätkä Wiimakin olla? Ainakin tuo aamuinen vuoro Santahaminasta. 

Olikohan se kesää 1999 kun mm. linjaa h86 liikennöitiin myöskin noilla 98- teleillä. Vaikka tämä meneekin jo hieman teliautojen puolelle nyt niin mainittakoon, että vuoden  2007 alkutalvena tulin menneeksi linjalla h86B teli Scania Ikaruksella  :Laughing:  en ole sen koommin teliä tuolla linjalla tavannut.

----------


## JT

H24:ä liikennöitiin myös nivel-Wiimoilla HKL-Bussiliikenteen toimesta ainakin kesäisin. Juhannusaattoöinä sitten lisättiin tarpeen mukaan lisää niveliä / telejä liikenteeseen (kuten nykyäänkin). Nyt ei vaan muistu mieleen, millaista kalustoa talvisin oli. Liekö se sitten ollut 2-akselista nykyiseen tapaan.

----------


## vristo

> Nyt ei vaan muistu mieleen, millaista kalustoa talvisin oli. Liekö se sitten ollut 2-akselista nykyiseen tapaan.


Tavallisia 2-akselisia busseja toisaankin; itse olen ajanut ko. linjaa mm. sarjalla 8814-8838 (Scania N112/Wiima K202).

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta nykyisellä 550:n täytösasteella ei varmaan haittaisi, jos olisi apulinja, kuten 79V, joka ei olisi teennäinen, vaan sillä olisi ihan oikeasti käyttäjiä. 79Vhän lopetettiin  vedoten kannattamattomuuteen, asia ei välttämättä kyllä ollut ihan niin, olihan kulkijoita kuitenkin välillä nivelautonkin täydeltä.


Näin on. 79V palvelisi Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen Itäväylän läheistä osaa tarjoten yhteyksiä 58:sta poikkeaviin paikkoihin. Lisäksi se tarjoaisi lisäyhteyksiä Herttoniemen metroasemalta. Reitti palvelisi myös Pihlajamäkeä, jota Jokeri ei palvele.

----------


## TEP70

> Oliko noita letku Wiimoja 98:lla peräti ihan kokopäivävuorossa vai ajettiinko lähinnä ruuhkaa? Ja koskahan tuollainen käytäntö oli olemassa?


Mielestäni kaksi ruuhkavuoroa olisi ollut nivelellä 98A:lla ja käytäntö jatkui metron aukeamiseen asti.

----------


## aki

> Näin on. 79V palvelisi Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen Itäväylän läheistä osaa tarjoten yhteyksiä 58:sta poikkeaviin paikkoihin. Lisäksi se tarjoaisi lisäyhteyksiä Herttoniemen metroasemalta. Reitti palvelisi myös Pihlajamäkeä, jota Jokeri ei palvele.


Ennemmin siirtäisin linjan 58B kulkemaan entistä 79V:n reittiä herttoniemen teollisuuusalueella, eli Mekaanikonkatu-Laivalahdenkatu, Tai sitten osa linjan 79 ruuhka-ajan lähdöistä voitaisiin ajaa kyseistä reittiä esim. tunnuksella 79V, 79:llä on niin tiheä vuoroväli että joka kolmannen lähdön voisi hyvin ajaa mekaanikonkadun kautta.

----------


## kemkim

> Ennemmin siirtäisin linjan 58B kulkemaan entistä 79V:n reittiä herttoniemen teollisuuusalueella, eli Mekaanikonkatu-Laivalahdenkatu, Tai sitten osa linjan 79 ruuhka-ajan lähdöistä voitaisiin ajaa kyseistä reittiä esim. tunnuksella 79V, 79:llä on niin tiheä vuoroväli että joka kolmannen lähdön voisi hyvin ajaa mekaanikonkadun kautta.


Näitä muutoksia voisi toki kokeilla. Erityisesti linjan 79 joidenkin lähtöjen siirtäminen tälle reitille voisi olla hyvä idea, jota soisi kokeiltavan. 58B:lle olisi tehtävä uusi pysäkki Itäväylältä poistuttaessa, jotta Pasilasta tullessa pääsisi hyvin Herttoniemen metroasemalle. 58:n kulkeminen Itäväylää on Herttoniemen ja Siilitien välillä turhaa, sillä parempaa palvelua voitaisiin tarjota kulkemalla teollisuusalueen kautta ainakin ruuhkalinjan 58B:n osalta. Siirto Itäväylältä pois jättäisi pois ainoastaan yhden pysäkkiparin eli Konemestarinkadun, mutta toisi tilalle monta pysäkkiä lisää. Epäilenpä bussin nopeusedun edes olevan kovin suuren Itäväylällä, kun noin lyhyestä matkasta on kyse.

Pihlajamäen poikittaisyhteyksiä olisi sen sijaan syytä parantaa. Aiempi linja 79V tarjosi hyvän läntisen yhteyden Pihlajamäestä kulkien Pihlajamäen ostarin ohi, Rapakiventietä ja Rapakivenkaarta, siirtyen Pukinmäessä Kehä I:lle hetkeksi ja jatkaen Käskynhaltijantielle ja Jokeri-reitille. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi linjan jatko Pukinmäen kautta, eli linjojen 72 ja 69 reittiä. Nykyisellään yhteys Pihlajamäestä Pukinmäkeen on vain ruuhka-aikaan muutamia lähtöjä linjalla 71V. Kävely- tai pyöräilymatka on kohtuullinen, muutamia kilometrejä, mutta suuret risteykset ja tiet Kehä I:n risteyksessä hankaloittavat matkantekoa.

----------


## SD202

> Nuo Hakunilan 78-malliset letkut olivat hyvin uskollisesti 740:n ruuhkissa varmaankin koko 80-luvun ja vielä 90-luvun alkuvuosina. 90-luvun alussa autoilla (tai ainakin jommalla kummalla) ajettiin lauantaisin linjaa 522K. Kyseisellä linjalla nähtiin myöhemmin 90-luvulla myös STA:n niveliä. Muistaakseni lähinnä vuoden 1990 sarjaa, vanhemmissahan ei linjakilpiin neljää merkkiä saanutkaan.


Joo, Hakunilan Liikenteen nivelbussit eli autot 201 ja 202 olivat tosiaan uskollisesti linjan 740 ruuhkavuoroissa. Toki poikkeuksiakin oli: olisiko ollut keväällä 1986, kun VR lakkoili ja Hakunilan Liikenne siirsi tuon lakon ajaksi autot 201 ja 202 ajamaan linjaa 732 Havukoskelle.

Mainitsikos kukaan muuten vielä, että linjalla 740 on nähty niveliä muunkin värisenä kuin puna-keltaisena? Ainakin syksyllä 2002 autokierron takia linjalla 740 nähtiin vm.1989 HKL-niveliä.

----------


## karihoo

> Mainitsikos kukaan muuten vielä, että linjalla 740 on nähty niveliä muunkin värisenä kuin puna-keltaisena? Ainakin syksyllä 2002 autokierron takia linjalla 740 nähtiin vm.1989 HKL-niveliä.


Muistanpa minäkin ajaneeni HKL-BL letkulla linjaa 740 Nissakseen vuosina 2003/2004.

Autokierron takia tai ei, mutta eilen lankalauantaina ihan valoisaan aikaan tuli vastaan Hakaniemessä telibussi linjalla 742 (menossa Korsoon). Muistojeni mukaan tuolla linjalla ei lauantaisin alkuillasta välttämättä edes joka istuinriville riitä matkustajia  :Smile:

----------


## Kimmo

H47:lla ollut joskus aamuruuhkassa nivel HelBin aikaan.. Oiskohan ollut kesä 2005.

----------


## TEP70

> Mielestäni kaksi ruuhkavuoroa olisi ollut nivelellä 98A:lla ja käytäntö jatkui metron aukeamiseen asti.


No niin, löysin arkistostani vuoroaikataulut keväältä 1998, silloin oli kaksi ruuhkavuoroa nivelillä 98A:lla. Toinen oli iltaruuhkassa linjalla 98. Varhasta ajettiin myös yksi nivelkokopäivävuoro linjaa 59, kaksi ruuhkaa 58:lla ja yksi aamuruuhkasivu linjalla 86S.

----------


## SD202

> No niin, löysin arkistostani vuoroaikataulut keväältä 1998, silloin oli kaksi ruuhkavuoroa nivelillä 98A:lla. Toinen oli iltaruuhkassa linjalla 98. Varhasta ajettiin myös yksi nivelkokopäivävuoro linjaa 59, kaksi ruuhkaa 58:lla ja yksi aamuruuhkasivu linjalla 86S.


Vuosaaren metron valmistuttua eli syysaikataulukaudelle -98 ainakin nuo Vuosaaren linjoilla (98, 98A) olleet nivelvuorot taidettiin siirtää SA-INT-ajoon eli linjalle 86S. Muistelen että syksyllä 1998 linjalla 86S olisi ollut useampikin 87-nivel vakituisesti.

----------


## Puolimatala

Nyt mulla ei ole tarkkaa muistikuvaa olenko tai onko joku muu laittanu linkin tänne JLF:ään, mutta laitan sen nyt! 

Löysin netistä varsin tyylikkäin kuvin höystetyn tietopaketin Puolan Volvo B10MA / Carrus N204 nivelistä! Vaikka en kieliä osaakkaan niin kyllä tuosta harrastajalle onneksi hieman inffoa lohkesi! 

http://www.mkm.szczecin.pl/encyklopedia.php?what=b10ma

Galleriasta löytyy lisää upeita kuvia N204:sta sekä muista asiallisuuksista!

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt mulla ei ole tarkkaa muistikuvaa olenko tai onko joku muu laittanu linkin tänne JLF:ään, mutta laitan sen nyt! 
> 
> Löysin netistä varsin tyylikkäin kuvin höystetyn tietopaketin Puolan Volvo B10MA / Carrus N204 nivelistä! Vaikka en kieliä osaakkaan niin kyllä tuosta harrastajalle onneksi hieman inffoa lohkesi! 
> 
> http://www.mkm.szczecin.pl/encyklopedia.php?what=b10ma
> 
> Galleriasta löytyy lisää upeita kuvia N204:sta sekä muista asiallisuuksista!


Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin tuolla Szczecinissä olisi ko tyypin autoja ollut parhaimmillaan 80 kpl, tosin muutamia romutettu jo. Näistä 40 kpl olisi valmistunut vuonna 1996 Wiimalla ja loput 40 kpl 1998 Volvon tehtaalla Wroclawissa.

- SPAD Szczecin: 40 kpl http://www.phototrans.eu/autobusy.ph...nr=68&ticket=2 (ne uudemmat)
- SPAK Szczecin: http://www.phototrans.eu/24,202,0.html (ne vanhemmat)

Lisäksi parikymmentä löytyy Wroclawista

Kauas ollaan menty taas pääkaupunkiseudulta  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

Olikos muuten Puolassa näitä vanhoja HKL:n CityU niveliä jos en aivan väärin muista? Jos oli niin voiko joku laittaa kuva linkkiä?

----------


## killerpop

> Olikos muuten Puolassa näitä vanhoja HKL:n CityU niveliä jos en aivan väärin muista? Jos oli niin voiko joku laittaa kuva linkkiä?


Molemmat löytyy täältä http://www.phototrans.eu/2415,522,390,0,f.html ...kuvia reilu 60 kpl
Kumpainenkin (ex HKL-Bussiliikenne #9601 ja #9602) meni PKM Gdynialle.

----------


## Puolimatala

Näemmä ainakin yhdestä City nivelestä on leivottu varsin sympaattisen näköinen hinaus/huoltoauto. Perästä tulee mieleen jo ihan arvokuljetusauto.  :Very Happy:

----------


## PKL-YTV

Ihan noin yleisesti ottaen näkisin kyllä itse mielelläni jälleen niveliä Helsingissä. Nykyisille kaduille ja terminaaleihin telit ei oikein mahdu, päätellen autojen kunnosta sekä siitä, että jatkuvasti näkyy pysäkkikatoksia nurin.

Toiseksi, käytetyimmille linjoille ei telitkään tahdo riittää ruuhkahuipun aikaan, vaan nivelille olisi OIKEASTI tilausta. Harmi vaan, ettei tilaaja arvosta tätä lisätilaa kalustopisteissään, semminkin kun nivel on hankintahinnaltaan selvästi teliä kalliimpi. Nykyäänhän on olemassa toimiviakin ratkaisuja rakentaa matalalattiainen nivel, jossa voimapaketti on vetoautossa.

Mitä tulee nivellinja-autolla ajamisen vaikeuteen, ei se ole etuperin yhtään vaikeampaa kuin tavallisella kaksiakselisellakaan. Peruuttamaan joutuu harvoin, mutta itse olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että ken ei peruuttaa yksinkertaisesti osaa, ei kuulu linja-auton ohjaimiin.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Samoin minäkin näkisin.
Wien otti käyttöön tämän bussityypin huippumodernin version:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Ng273-8270.jpg
Noiden tuossa wikin kuvassa näkyvienkin kyydissä olleina voin sanoa, että Gräf-Steyrin-Man on laatua.

Bussi testattiin muun muassa sääolosuhteita varten labrassa.
Wienin liikennelaitoksen uutinen. Wien tilaa 146 tällaista autoa, joista 23 tulee käyttöön jo tämän vuoden puolella. Ei se kalustohuolto tämän vaikeampaa ole.

http://www.wienerlinien.at/wl/ep/con...ontentId=22341

Uusi tyyppinumero on *NG 273 T4*

----------


## vristo

> Peruuttamaan joutuu harvoin, mutta itse olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että ken ei peruuttaa yksinkertaisesti osaa, ei kuulu linja-auton ohjaimiin.


Tuo oli muuten erittäin hyvä tokaisu; näin se juuri on. Kyllä linja-autonkuljettaja on liikenneammattilainen, jonka tulee osata peruuttaa ajoneuvoaan.


Itse muistan kokemuksen vuosien takaa linjalta h21V, kun Asema-aukio oli remontissa ja ko. bussilinjan päätesilmukka oli tilapäispaikassa ja melkoisen ahdas. Silloin HKL-Bl:n vanhat nivelbussit olivat linjan vakiokalustoa ja tuo tilapäinen kääntopaikka oli niin ahdas, ettei siinä voinut kerralla kääntyä ympäri. Matkustajien kanssa siinä sitten peruuteltiin ja taivuteltiin nivelbussia sopivasti, että pääsi ympari. Auta armias, jos siinä tilanteessa, täysi poka päällä, olisi peruutustaidoissa olisi ollut puutteita tai olisi muuten pelänny sitä.

----------


## LateZ

> Peruuttamaan joutuu harvoin, mutta itse olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että ken ei peruuttaa yksinkertaisesti osaa, ei kuulu linja-auton ohjaimiin.


Itselleni ahtaissa paikoissa peruuttaminen tuottaa vaikeuksia. Suurin ongelma on ehkä siinä, etten oikein peilien kautta osaa arvioida etäisyyttä takana olevaan kohteeseen. Joudun välillä kurkistamaan ikkunasta tai käymään ulkona katsomassa. 

Varsinaisena syynä tähän väitän olevan harjoituksen puutteen. Turistibussien näen välillä ajavan perä edellä paikkoihin, joihin en itse haluaisi yrittää. Eipä ole työnantaja viime vuosina enempää järjestänyt peruutusharjoittelua varikon pihalla. Terminaalit ja päätepysäkit on järjestetty siten, ettei kauheasti peruutella. Kyllä kaikenlaisia kulmaperuutuksia aikanaan kurssilla harjoiteltiin, muttei viime aikoina ole pahemmin tarvinnut taitoa. Useinkin työpäivä menee läpi ilman että tarvitsee pakkia kertaakaan.

Mitä mieltä arvon ammattilaiset ovat? Pitäisikö heittää hanskat tiskiin ja jättää maanantaina menemättä töihin? Vai riittäisikö, jos vaivihkaa alkaisin itse harjoitella ja peruutella päätepysäkeillä kaikenlaisten esteitten ympäri?

Toki aito ammattilainen hanskaa vaikka viisinivelbussin peruuttamisen talvella lumipyryssä ylämäkeen kulmassa. Työvuosien kertyessä kiinnostus aitojen ammattilaisten joukkoon liittymisestä on kohdaltani vaimentunut vuosi vuodelta. Nämä aidot ammattilaiset tekevät työtä tavallaan ja itse teen omalla tavallani.

En siis koe olevani erityisen taitava tai erityisen taidoton. Työpäivä menee siten, että ajan kirjassa olevat lähdöt parhaaksi katsomallani tavalla. Välillä menee hyvin, välillä heikommin. Asiakkaat, kalusto, keli ja muut liikenneolosuhteet asettavat omat vaatimuksensa ja välillä asiakkaan kokema palvelu ei ehkä ole parasta mahdollista. Silti väitän, että aika pientä roolia koko hommassa näyttelee se, osaanko ajaa takaperin  millintarkasti.

----------


## vristo

> Pitäisikö heittää hanskat tiskiin ja jättää maanantaina menemättä töihin?


En voi sanoa muutakuin, että taidat olla itse paras arvioimaan tämän.

Omasta mielestäni linja-autonkuljettajan ammatti on jatkuvaa itseopiskelua ja itsensä kehittämistä, eikä siinä koskaan voin olla täydellinen. Ei kukaan. Jos niin väittää ja uskoo, niin luulenpa, että seuraava kolari lähellä. 

Peruuttamista voi treenatakin ja juurikin vaikkapa varikon pihalla tai jossain muualla. Ei siinä mitään ihmeellistä minun mielestäni ole. Ei kaikkeen aina tarvitse työnantajan avustavaa kättä, vaikkakin valveutunut työnantaja panostaa koulutukseen ja järjestää mm. ennakoivan ajonkursseja.

Motivaation puute on tietysti oma asiansa ja omalta kohdaltani totean samoin kuten Kimi Räikkonen, että "homma loppuu, kun ei enää kiinnosta". Onneksi sellaista ei jatkuvasti kehittyvällä alalla ole näköpiirissä ja jonka jokainen työpäivä on erilainen. Laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen luominen ja siinä hommassa mukana oleminen on ylipäätään itselleni se paras motivaatio kunnollisen rahallisen korvauksen oheella. En nyt tietenkään tarkoita, että joka aamu liput liehuen ja rummut päristen töihin, vaan kyllä sitä motivaatiota saa itsekin joskus hakea jostain kaukaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:31 ----------




> Silti väitän, että aika pientä roolia koko hommassa näyttelee se, osaanko ajaa takaperin  millintarkasti.


No ei tietenkään millin tarkasti, ei kai kukaan sellaista ole väittänyt. Mutta ei myöskään niin, kuten aikanaan eräällä nimeltämainitsemattomalla liikennoitsijällä oli bussinkuljettaja, jonka pääasiallinen työkalusto oli nimenomaan nivelbussit, mutta ei osannut peruuttaa niitä, vaan pyysi apua toiselta kuljettajalta kun oli kerran jäänyt poka päällä jumiin johonkin hankalaan paikkaan. 

Minusta riittää, että osaa peruuttaa turvallisesti ja ymmartää, miten auto liikkuu peruutettaessa. Nykypäivän teknologia, kuten peruutustutkat sekä -kamerat, ovat mielestäni ihan tervetullutta tekniikkaa bussihinkin, mutta ei niihin saa toki liikaa luottaa. Peruuttamisen perustaidot on mielestäni oltava ammattipätevän linja-autonkuljettajan hallussa.

----------


## Tuomas

> Vai riittäisikö, jos vaivihkaa alkaisin itse harjoitella ja peruutella päätepysäkeillä kaikenlaisten esteitten ympäri?


Jääkö jossakin päin päätepysäkille niin paljon aikaa, että tuollaisia ehtii harjoittelemaan?  :Smile: 

Ei se minusta ole häpeä mennä ulos katsomaan, onko vielä tilaa. Joskus on melkein pakkokin, jos este on täsmälleen auton takana, eikä sitä näe peileistä. Jos terminaalissa on vilkasta ja paikat ahtaimmillaan, löytyy naapuriautoista varmaan nopeasti joku näyttämään merkkiä. Parempi niin kuin kolhia autoa...

Liikenne- ja autokerho (ex Helsingin liikennelaitoksen autokerho) muuten järjestää vuosittain taitoajokilpailuja, joissa mitellään mm. peruuttamisen taidossa. Sinne saa tulla osallistumaan, jos ajaa jossakin YTV-alueen firmassa.

----------


## -Ankkuli-

onkos muuten kellään mitään tietoa/havaintoja cbf 189 ja 190 ikaruksista jotka ovat lähetetty maanpakoon norjan osloon??

----------


## Lauri Räty

> onkos muuten kellään mitään tietoa/havaintoja cbf 189 ja 190 ikaruksista jotka ovat lähetetty maanpakoon norjan osloon??


Toinen näistä paloi puolisen vuotta sitten poroksi perusteellisesti.

----------


## killerpop

> Toinen näistä paloi puolisen vuotta sitten poroksi perusteellisesti.


Ja tuo palanut auto oli #190, jonka kuviin löytyy linkki kuvan kommenteista: http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2046

----------


## -Ankkuli-

> Ja tuo palanut auto oli #190, jonka kuviin löytyy linkki kuvan kommenteista: http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2046



 :Sad:  kuvien perusteella palaneiden penkkien rungot ovat kyllä erilaiset kun vogelsitzet.. onkohan mahdettu molempiin vaihtaa korkeaselkänojaiset pehmeät penkit? muutenkin kiinnostaisi että onko ne siellä olevat autot samassa kunnossa kun täällä olevat.. varmasti kunnossa pidettynä ikaruskin pysyy hyvänä

----------


## vristo

> Ei se minusta ole häpeä mennä ulos katsomaan, onko vielä tilaa.


En todella minäkään ja paljon parempi varmistua asiasta kuin esimerkiksi kallis "luppakorvapeili", tai vastaava, rikkoutuneena takana olleessa bussissa. 

Itse olen oppinut käyttamään jonkinverran bussin varjoa hyväkseni kun peruuttelen vaikkapa Rautatietorilla. Tokikaan sitä aurinkoa ei ole aina tarjolla. Maltti ja ajatuksella keskittyminen hommaan, joka kerta, kun peruuttelen bussia. Liiallinen luotaminen rutiiniin on huono homma tässäkin ja Kampin Espoon terminaalissa kuin varmasti muissakin vastaavissa "peruutusterminaaleissa" näkee ajoittain sen tuloksia.

----------


## karihoo

> Itse olen oppinut käyttamään jonkinverran bussin varjoa hyväkseni kun peruuttelen vaikkapa Rautatietorilla. Tokikaan sitä aurinkoa ei ole aina tarjolla.


Rautatientorilla sentään on tehty katukivetykseen "poikittaisviivat" eli ns. rajamerkit, joita myös pystyy käyttämään hyväksi kun pysäköi bussin kaistan vasempaan reunaan. Eli kun ajaa pysäköidyn bussin ohi ja panee merkille tuon rajamerkin sijainnin pysäköityyn bussiin nähden niin siitä voi päätellä paljonko peruutellessa takana tulee olemaan tilaa. Arvelisin, että merkiltä toiselle on matkaa vajaat/noin parikymmentä metriä.

----------


## PKL-YTV

Itse olen aikanaan opetellut peruuttamaan linja-autolla, kun jouduin vanhassa Ruhan hallissa peruuttelemaan nivelillä montulle. Siis ne olivat ekoja metrejä kun linja-autolla ajoin. Nykyisin pidän peruutustaitoja yllä esim varikolla pitkillä tauoilla, joilla aika kävisi muuten pitkäksi. 

Muuten olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että jos on ahdas vinkkeli, niin kyllä se bussi siitä helpommin sopii taka- kuin etuperin.

Toisaalta, nautin kyl työstäni eniten myöskin silloin, kun on esim kaikista huonoin keli ajaa, vaikka lumipyrypäivä. Jotenkin koen, ettei ns. normipäivä anna riittävästi haasteita.

----------


## aisla

Peruutus- ja muista taidoista vielä: Minusta on myös ammattitaitoa se, että tunnistaa omat rajansa ja jos tuntuu epävarmalta, menee ulos katsomaan, onko tilaa ja miten paljon sitä on. Turhien riskien ottaminen asenteella "kyllä se vielä mahtuu" ei kuulu tosi ammattimiehen toimintatapoihin. Katurien ajaminen on itselle nykyisin harvinaista herkkua, mutta turistibussilla tilausajossa joutuu joskus esim. kääntämään auton tosi pienissä paikoissa, kun ammattitaidoton opas tai matkanjohtaja "tietää", että auton saa ympäri jossain postimerkin kokoisella läntillä. Pikku matkat peruuttaakin takas, mutta kerran Ahvenanmaalla oli 3km kapeaa hiekkatietä kohteeseen, en jaksanut peruuttaa takaisin, joten kallion päällä siellä sitten vekslattiin bussi ympäri. Läntti oli pari metriä pidempi kuin auto.

Mitä tulee teli- ja nivelbusseihin kaupungissa, niin nivel on yliveto. Siinä on ihan eri fiiliskin ajaa kuin jäykällä. Onneksi sain ajaa viimeisen vuoroni HKL:llä aikoinaan 79V:tä nivelellä, jäi katurihommista paras mahdollinen maku suuhun. Nivelen peruuttaminen ei ole sen kummempaa kuin auton ja peräkärryn; käyttäytyy samalla lailla, niin kuin varmaan täälläkin on todettu. Ajamista, peruutus mukaan lukien ei kirjasta opi, sen oppii vain penkin ja ratin välisellä alueella aikaa viettäen ja kaikki ei siinäkään. Kaikista ei koskaan tule ns. rattimiehiä ja ei tarvitsekaan, maailmassa on onneksi erilaisia ammatteja, joissa voi hyödyntää omia kykyjään. Siksi Tuossa aiemmin omaa ammattitaitoaan epäilleen kirjoittajan ei tarvitse asiaa murehtia, jos nyt peruutus ei näytöstyylillä sujukaan. Harjoittele vain rauhassa. Pääasiallinen tavoite meidän ammatissamme on kuitenkin se, ettei yhtään tyytymätöntä asiakasta jää pysäkille.

----------


## iTapio

Veolian hybridibussin koeajon yhteydessä HKL:n suunnittelupäällikkö kertoi että samalla kun tutkitaan hybridibussien sopivuutta niin tutkitaan myös nivelbussien sopivuutta Helsingin joukkoliikenteeseen. :Redface: 

Itse HKL-Bussiliikenteen nivelillä (myös matalilla) ja teleillä ajaneena kallistuisin sille kannalle että nimenomaan nivelbussit sopivat ahtaille kaupungin kaduille lyhyemmän akselivälin ja pienemmän kääntösäteen vuoksi.  :Biggrin: 

Jokseenkin järkeenkäyvältä tuntuisi että keskustan liikenteessä liikkuisi vain 12 metrisiä 2-akselisia ja niveliä. Telibussit ja 13,5 metriset hirviöt kuuluvat seutuliikenteeseen.  :Eek: 

Terveisin
i. Tapio

----------


## Knightrider

Keskustassahan testattiin Solariksen Urbino 18-nivelhybridiä. Matka oli mukava ja mukulakivikadut olivat selvästi pehmeämpiä matkustaa kuin telibussissa. Tilat olivat avarat ja jalkatilaa, toisin kuin telibusseissa yleensä, oli reilusti. Huomasin myös, että sähkö on yllättävän hiljaista :Wink: . Letkubussi mutkitteli helposti esim. Pohjoisrannan ja Postikadun mutkat helposti ja bussin etu-ja takaosa oli varustettu digitaalinäytöillä. Paras mahdollinen bussi juuri esim. linjalle 18. Mukava, täysin matalalattiainen, helposti ajettava sekä ympäristöystävällinen :Very Happy: . Ainoa juttu on tuo hinta, mutta eikös hybridistä anneta tulevaisuudessa lisäpisteitä YTV:n uudessa kilpailuttamisjärjestelmässä :Question:

----------


## Eppu

> Jokseenkin järkeenkäyvältä tuntuisi että keskustan liikenteessä liikkuisi vain 12 metrisiä 2-akselisia ja niveliä. Telibussit ja 13,5 metriset hirviöt kuuluvat seutuliikenteeseen.


Mitä tämä tarkoittaisi käytännössä? Helsingin linjat 18, 20, 21V, 65A ja 66A olisi sitten varmaankin niitä linjoja, joille niveliä voisi tämän perusteella ajatella hankittavan. Kovin montaa muuta kohdetta niille ei oikein ole, kun Espoon terminaaliin nivelet eivät ole tervetulleita, Elielilläkin niiden kanssa olisi hankalaa 18 metrin pituuden takia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että jos on ahdas vinkkeli, niin kyllä se bussi siitä helpommin sopii taka- kuin etuperin.


Totta kai, sehän on yksinkertaista kinematiikkaa. Samasta syystä haarukkatrukeissa ja kauppojen ostoskärryissä kääntyvät takapyörät. Eli ajetaan toinen pää ahtaan raon kohdalle ja taitetaan härveli kääntyvien pyörien avulla ahtaan raon suuntaiseksi.

Antero, alias täysperävaunun peruutuksen hallitseva (no, on siitä jo vuosia kun viimeksi  :Smile: )

----------


## J_J

> Kovin montaa muuta kohdetta niille ei oikein ole, kun Espoon terminaaliin nivelet eivät ole tervetulleita, Elielilläkin niiden kanssa olisi hankalaa 18 metrin pituuden takia.


Mikä taasen on väistämätöntä seurausta kyseisten linja-autoterminaalien suunnittelijain lyhytnäköisyydestä ja kapeakatseisuudesta. Tosin, pakko myöntää, että omat rajoitteensa muodostanee valitettavan usein myös nykyisen keskivertokuljettaja-aineksen puutteet autonkäsittelytaidoissa. 2-akselinen auto vielä jotenkin pysyy hyppysissä eteen päin ajettaessa, mutta jo sellaisella peruuttaminen näyttää olevan monelle huolestuttavan hankalaa. Miten sitten kävisikään samaisten ohjastajien saadessa käskettäväkseen käytökseltään puoliperävaunuyhdistelmää muistuttavan nivelbussin...

----------


## hylje

Siinähän bussinkuljettajan ammatti-imago nousee kuin taikaiskusta, kun teknisesti haastavaa kalustoa tulee arkikäyttöön. Tärkeintä on hoitaa homma julkisuudessa kunnialla sekä saada kuljettajien piiriin käsitys siitä, että nivelauton käsittely on ylpeydenaihe ja tavoittelun arvoista. Siitä se yleinen tason nousu lähtee.

----------


## TEP70

Seurasin tuossa männäviikolla Viking Mariellalta käsin Slussenin liikennettä Tukholmassa klo 10.50-11.50. Tuona aikana kohti Slussenia meni 42 autoa, joista 29 oli niveliä ja vain 13 telejä. Erilaisiin sääolosuhteisiin vetoaminen on ainakin pelkkää huuhaata. Jotenkin Tukholman seudulla on aivan erilainen näkökulma liikenteen hoitamiseen kuin Helsingin seudulla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tukholmassa nyt on muutenki aika lailla parempi kalusto kun täällä päin. En ole itse nähnyt siellä koskaan mitään Ikaruksia yms. En sitten tiedä onko hintataso yleisesti korkeampi lipuissa ja sitä kautta sitten myöskin kalusto parempaa kun on rahaa millä sijoittaa parempaan..

----------


## rex42

Minusta on turha kiistellä kumpi on parempi nivel vai teli.Minusta ehdottomasti nivel.Teli on tietysti helppo peruuttaa.Nivelen kanssa on huomattavasti parempi mennä liikenteessä.Talvella tietysti täytyy katsoa,että nakkikioski ei vedä linkkuun.Ei ole yks tai kaks kertaa ,kun aikoinaan joutu 20:stä matalaniveltä katajaharjusa peruuttamaan.Tarkoitan niitä kahta jäykällä takatelillä olevaa kahta matala lattianiveltä.Pitäisikö tässäkin suorittaa erillinen ns.nivelbussin ajokortti?Sitä en osaa sanoa. :Confused:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Seurasin tuossa männäviikolla Viking Mariellalta käsin Slussenin liikennettä Tukholmassa klo 10.50-11.50. Tuona aikana kohti Slussenia meni 42 autoa, joista 29 oli niveliä ja vain 13 telejä. Erilaisiin sääolosuhteisiin vetoaminen on ainakin pelkkää huuhaata. Jotenkin Tukholman seudulla on aivan erilainen näkökulma liikenteen hoitamiseen kuin Helsingin seudulla.


Niinhän se on, että Tukholma on kaikensorttista nivelbussia pullollaan.
Kuten aiemminkin todettua, Suomen erityisolosuhteet ovat vain korvien välissä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Suomen erityisolosuhteet teli- ja nivelbussien osalta ovat taloudessa.

Telibussilla vain on huomattavasti edullisempaa tuottaa tietty istumapaikkakapasiteetti kuin nivelbusseilla.

Nivelbussien pääongelma on se, että nivelen alueella ei ole istuimia ja nivelen ylläpito maksaa.
Nivelbusseissa on yleensä vain marginaalisesti enemmän istumapaikkoja kun teleissä.

Siitä johtuen suomalaisilla pitkillä bussilinjoilla, joilla istumapaikat ovat tärkeitä, telibussi on taloudellisesti parempi ratkaisu kuin yksi- tai kaksinivelinen nivelbussi.

Olen itse selvittänyt tätä aihetta ja törmännyt juuri siihen, että normaaleilla nivelbussien sisustuksilla ei saada taloudellista etua 18 m yksinivelisestä verrattuna 14,5 m pitkään teliautoon. 

Olisi eri asia, jos olisi esim. 20 m pitkiä yksinivelisiä autoja. Muistaakseni Mercedes-Benzillä oli joku tällainen ainakin protona.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Nivelbussien pääongelma on se, että nivelen alueella ei ole istuimia ja nivelen ylläpito maksaa.
> Nivelbusseissa on yleensä vain marginaalisesti enemmän istumapaikkoja kun teleissä.


Ai ei ole nivelen alueella istuimia, näinköhän harhoja sitten kun tuossa kolmisen viikkoa sitten matkustin Rovaniemellä nivelautolla ja siinä kaksikin penkkiä käytävän molemmin puolin nivelen kohdalla.




> Olisi eri asia, jos olisi esim. 20 m pitkiä yksinivelisiä autoja. Muistaakseni Mercedes-Benzillä oli joku tällainen ainakin protona.


Tuo taisi olla Mersun CapaCity, yksinivelinen ja neliakselinen.

http://sycorax.1g.fi/kuvat/Sekalaista/Mersu.jpg
http://sycorax.1g.fi/kuvat/Sekalaista/Mersu1.jpg

----------


## vristo

Nivelbussi on huomattavasti parempi ajaa ja se kulkee todella tasaisesti. En ikinä unohda, kun ajoin ex-HKL-BL 9105:sta aivan uutena linjalla h66A ja voisin sanoa, ettei bussi paljoa paremmaksi siitä tule.

----------


## Koala

> kulkee todella tasaisesti


Olet sitten todella vain ajanut, siellä "perävaunussa" on suht sietämätöntä istua.

----------


## J_J

> Nivelbussi on huomattavasti parempi ajaa ja se kulkee todella tasaisesti. En ikinä unohda, kun ajoin ex-HKL-BL 9105:sta aivan uutena linjalla h66A ja voisin sanoa, ettei bussi paljoa paremmaksi siitä tule.


Omat (vaikkakin sangen vähäiset) ajokokemukseni nivel- ja teliautoista kertovat kyllä aivan päinvastaista. Jos puhutaan "hyvästä ajettavasta", niin teliauto kyllä hakkaa nyökkimisherkän nivelen 6-0. Kuvaavaa teliautolle on mm. sanonta "Kulkee vakaasti kuin juna". Mikäli puhe taasen kääntyy siihen, mikä on HELPPO ajaa vaikkapa ahtaassa kaupunkiympäristössä, vaaka painuu luonnollisesti teliä huomattavasti ketterämmän nivelauton paremmuuden suuntaan.

Myös omakohtaiset kokemukset matkustusmukavuudesta verrattaessa vaikkapa teli- ja nivelmallisia Volvo B10M/Wiima K202 "laatikko" -versioita, kääntyy ylivoimaisesti teliversion eduksi. Kyyti oli näissä Tampereen jätti-Wiimoissa huomattavan tasaista, nivelversion nyökkiminen ja perävaunun levoton liikehdintä loistivat näissä poissaolollaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ai ei ole nivelen alueella istuimia


Korjataan: ei yleensä ole istuimia. Nivelen alueen istuimet, joista ei mm. näe ulos, ovat laadullisesti aika heikkoa tasoa esim. matkapahoinvoinnista kärsivien kannalta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:26 ----------




> Tuo taisi olla Mersun CapaCity, yksinivelinen ja neliakselinen.


Juuri tuo auto. Onko kuulunut käyttökokemuksia? Tuon tapaisesta nivelautosta voisi periaatteessa olla taloudellisesti toimivaksi teliä suuremmaksi linja-autoksi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Suomen erityisolosuhteet teli- ja nivelbussien osalta ovat taloudessa.
> 
> Telibussilla vain on huomattavasti edullisempaa tuottaa tietty istumapaikkakapasiteetti kuin nivelbusseilla.
> 
> Nivelbussien pääongelma on se, että nivelen alueella ei ole istuimia ja nivelen ylläpito maksaa.
> Nivelbusseissa on yleensä vain marginaalisesti enemmän istumapaikkoja kun teleissä.
> 
> Siitä johtuen suomalaisilla pitkillä bussilinjoilla, joilla istumapaikat ovat tärkeitä, telibussi on taloudellisesti parempi ratkaisu kuin yksi- tai kaksinivelinen nivelbussi.
> 
> ...


Vaikka nivelbussiin ei saisikaan enempää istuimia kuin teliautoon, nivel on silti parempi jos matkustamisen laatuun halutaan panostaa! Nyt vertaillaan nimenomaan matalalattiakalustoa.
Teliauto toimii niin kauan kun matkustajamäärä ei ylitä istumapaikkamäärää. Jos seisovia matkustajia telissä rupeaa olemaan paljon, tulee ahdasta ja matkustajien vaihtuvuus pysäkeillä hidastuu huomattavasti.
Nivelautoon melkeinpä väkisin tulee paljon enemmän laadukasta seisomatilaa ja enemmän ovia. Näin nivelauto suoriutuu käytännön liikenteen kuormitusvaihteluista teliautoa paremmin!

----------


## hylje

Mutta suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa seisova matkustaja on yhtä suuri virhe kuin pysäkille jäänytkin. Kannattaa siis ehdottomasti jättää ihmisiä pysäkille, koska seisomapaikat ovat niin kalliita. Ja joukkoliikenteen talous kohoaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olisi nyt ihan oikeasti hyvä asia, jos olisi tarjolla sellaisia nivelbusseja, jotka kohtuukustannuksin tarjoaisivat +10-20 istumapaikkaa verrattuna teliautoon. Yllä olleessa Mercedes-Benzin konseptissa voisi olla tällaiseen potentiaalia.

Suomen olosuhteissa tilanne on kuitenkin se, että bussilinjoja, joilla olisi sekä kova kuormitus että lyhyt keskimatka, joilla nivelet seisomapaikkoineen olisivat omimmillaan, ei juuri ole. Kyllä nyt taas tänäänkin oli ihan mukava matkustaa teliautolla, johon pääsi istumaan. Reissussa myös taas huomasi, miksi minkään linja-auton seisomapaikka ei ole samanarvoinen kuin raideliikenteen.

Telibusseihin liittyy sellainen juju, että itse asiassa nykyisen kaltaiset "low-entry" telit perustuvat pitkälti suomalaiseen, erityisesti Tampereen ideointiin. Juuri siksi esim. Ruotsissa ja Saksassa ei vielä kaikilta osin olla havahduttu telien edullisuuteen. Telit ovat toki yleistyneet mm. Ruotsissa, Tanskassa ja jopa Vilnassa on hankittu teli-trollikoita.

----------


## Miska

> Mutta suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa seisova matkustaja on yhtä suuri virhe kuin pysäkille jäänytkin. Kannattaa siis ehdottomasti jättää ihmisiä pysäkille, koska seisomapaikat ovat niin kalliita. Ja joukkoliikenteen talous kohoaa.


Nivelet olisivat toki kivoja, mutta kun joukkoliikenteeseen käytettävää rahaa on rajallisesti, joudutaan eri autotyyppien kustannuksiakin miettimään. Teliauton hankinta- ja käyttökustannukset ovat tiettävästi noin 1,1 - 1,2 kertaa suuremmat kuin 2-akselisen kaluston. Nivelen hankinta- ja käyttökustannukset sen sijaan ovat noin 1,5-kertaiset 2-akseliseen kalustoon verrattaessa. Istumapaikkoja nivelautoissa ei ole käytännössä enempää kuin teliautoissa, mutta seisomapaikkoja on jonkin verran enemmän. 

Pitkillä esikaupunkilinjoilla istumapaikan saaminen on mielestäni tärkeää mukavuus- ja turvallisuussyistä. Linjoja, joilla vuoroväliä voitaisiin harventaa nivelautoja hankkimalla olisivat lähinnä sellaisia, joilla matkustetaan pääasiassa lyhyitä matkoja.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mutta suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa seisova matkustaja on yhtä suuri virhe kuin pysäkille jäänytkin. Kannattaa siis ehdottomasti jättää ihmisiä pysäkille, koska seisomapaikat ovat niin kalliita. Ja joukkoliikenteen talous kohoaa.


Taas ne suomalaiset korvien välissä olevat erikoisolosuhteet. Yleensä halvin vaihtoehto ei ole paras, vaan laatuun panostaminen kannattaa. Lyhytnäköistä tuijottaa vain hankintahintaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:35 ----------




> Telibusseihin liittyy sellainen juju, että itse asiassa nykyisen kaltaiset "low-entry" telit perustuvat pitkälti suomalaiseen, erityisesti Tampereen ideointiin. Juuri siksi esim. Ruotsissa ja Saksassa ei vielä kaikilta osin olla havahduttu telien edullisuuteen. Telit ovat toki yleistyneet mm. Ruotsissa, Tanskassa ja jopa Vilnassa on hankittu teli-trollikoita.


Tai sitten Ruotsissa ja Saksassa + muu maailma osataan ajatella muutakin kuin mahdollisimman edullista hintalappua, vaan ajatellaan käytännön toimivuutta liikenteessä ja matkustamisen laatua.

Mikään ei todista, että "tamperelainen keksintö" olisi paras. Tampereella on osattu sekoilla ennenkin; 70-luvulla lukuisten puoli- ja täysautomaattivaihteisten oikeiden katurien jälkeen keksittiin ostaa useita kymmeniä keppivaihteisia etumoottoriautoja!

Joten eiköhän liene parasta Suomessakin toimia muun maailman malliin ja antaa nivelbussien hoitaa raskaampien linjojen työt.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Voisi tässäkin ketjussa penätä asia-argumentteja. Olen itse matkustanut sekä teli- ja nivelautolla enkä kyllä voi nähdä nivelautolle muuta etua matkustajan kannalta teliin verrattuna kuin useammat seisomapaikat. 

Ne ovat tietysti etu tietynlaisilla linjoilla, joilla on lyhyitä keskimatkoja ja/tai tosi korkea kuormitus, mutta kun sellaisille linjoille on tarjolla kokonaistaloudellisempikin liikennemuoto. Helsingissä ko. linjat hoidetaan raitiotiellä, metrolla tai lähijunalla, ja Tampereella sekä Turussa on tarkoitus hoitaa ne jatkossa raitiotiellä.

----------


## SD202

> Telibusseihin liittyy sellainen juju, että itse asiassa nykyisen kaltaiset "low-entry" telit perustuvat pitkälti suomalaiseen, erityisesti Tampereen ideointiin. Juuri siksi esim. Ruotsissa ja Saksassa ei vielä kaikilta osin olla havahduttu telien edullisuuteen. Telit ovat toki yleistyneet mm. Ruotsissa, Tanskassa ja jopa Vilnassa on hankittu teli-trollikoita.


Onhan noita telibusseja varsin paljon Saksassakin, erityisesti turistiautoina. Mutta kaupunkiajossa niitä ei ole kovinkaan monella liikennöitsijällä. Berliinin liikennelaitoksella eli BVG:llä on sentään monenlaisia telibusseja...
...vaikkapa M-B Citarona:
http://www.mm-trains.de/categories.php?cat_id=1627
...tai MANnina:
http://www.mm-trains.de/categories.php?cat_id=1623
...myös Neoplanina:
http://www.mm-trains.de/categories.php?cat_id=1632
...kuin myös Solariksena:
http://www.mm-trains.de/categories.php?cat_id=1619
...ja jopa kaksikerroksisina versioina:
http://www.mm-trains.de/categories.php?cat_id=1073

Mutta en ole oikeastaan nähnyt muualla Saksassa kuin Berliinissä telibusseja kaupunkiajossa. No, ehkä berlinniläiset eivät vain ole osanneet päättää, haluavatko bussinsa nivelinä, kaksikerroksisina vai telibusseina.  :Wink:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Voisi tässäkin ketjussa penätä asia-argumentteja. Olen itse matkustanut sekä teli- ja nivelautolla enkä kyllä voi nähdä nivelautolle muuta etua matkustajan kannalta teliin verrattuna kuin useammat seisomapaikat. 
> 
> Ne ovat tietysti etu tietynlaisilla linjoilla, joilla on lyhyitä keskimatkoja ja/tai tosi korkea kuormitus, mutta kun sellaisille linjoille on tarjolla kokonaistaloudellisempikin liikennemuoto. Helsingissä ko. linjat hoidetaan raitiotiellä, metrolla tai lähijunalla, ja Tampereella sekä Turussa on tarkoitus hoitaa ne jatkossa raitiotiellä.


Jasså, tännekin ruvettiin ratikkaa tarjoamaan, vaikka keskusteltiin ihan muusta...

Taitaapa ne ratikat jäädä haaveeksi, kun niiden hintalappu otetaan tosissaan esille. Kuulinpa pari päivää sitten peräti radiosta, että Turku alkaa kuulumaan taantuviin kaupunkeihin.

Turun suhteen näkemykseni on, että runkobussilinjat ovat pian todellisuutta ja ne luultavasti sähköistetään trollikoille, mutta siihen se jää.

----------


## LateZ

Toimiva telibussiliikenne vaatii kaverikseen avorahastuksen. Jos 20 matkustajaa pysäkiltä menee sisään etuoven kautta, on kohtuullisen samantekevää, onko autossa niveltä vai ei,

Nykyliikenteessä nivelistä ei voida ottaa irti täyttä hyötyä. Jos seudulla niveliä laitetaan linjoille, jotka käytännössä pysähtyvät joka pysäkillä ja niillä sallitaan kaikkien ovien käyttö, muuttuu tilanne kummasti

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Turun suhteen näkemykseni on, että runkobussilinjat ovat pian todellisuutta.


No niinpä ovat, todennäköisesti jo ensi vuonna 2-3 linjalla, kun allekirjoittanut on tehnyt sen eteen hartiavoimin työtä. 

Mutta kannattaa myös muistaa, että esim. Malmössä v. 2005 runkolinjauudistuksen onnistuminen ei johtanut johdinautoihin vaan päätökseen raitiotien pikaisesta toteuttamisesta. Tämä siksi, että myös nivelbussien kapasiteetti loppuu siellä kesken. Kaupunkilinjojen kapasiteetissa on ihan yksinkertainen ketju pikkubussi - perusbussi - telibussi - nivelbussi - raitiovaunut.

Nivelbussin asema ketjussa on vain siksi ongelmallinen, kun ei ole enempää istumapaikkoja kuin telissä.

Olen itse nimenomaan selvitellyt teli- ja nivelbussien kustannusta Turun runkolinjatoteutuksia varten ja törmännyt siinä juuri tähän, että kun keskimatkat ovat tasoa lähiöstä keskustaan (15-20 min) niin kannattaa panostaa ensisijaisesti istumapaikkoihin, joita telibussilla saa edullisemmin kuin nivelautolla.

Lapsellisten kommenttien välttämiseksi riittänee todeta, että jotkut ovat perehtyneet sekä linja-autoihin, johdinautoihin että raitioteihin, ja ymmärtävät, että niille on kullekin omat käyttöalueensa. Kiistahan koskee enintään sitä, missä määrin ne menevät päällekkäin!

----------


## ultrix

Ja Mersun sivujen mukaan CapaCity-niveleen mahtuisi vain 37 istuvaa matkustajaa! Käsittämätöntä tuhlausta suomalaisesta perspektiivistä. MAN:n Lion's City GL:hän menee kaavion mukaan 58 matkustajaa, eli kuusi matkustajaa enemmän kuin TKL:n uusiin telivolvoihin. Telivolvoissa taas on sama määrä matkustajapaikkoja kuin OmniCity- ja Volvo 7000A-nivelissä, mikä johtunee jälkimmäisten täysmatalalattiaisuudesta (pyöräkotelot vievät vimmatusti tilaa).

MAN:n niveleen näyttäisi mahtuvan lastenvaunutilaan pari klaffipenkkiä (4 paikkaa) ja lisäksi niveleen joko klaffipaikat tai kiinteät istuimet (2-4 paikkaa). Parhaimmillaan siis tuohon vehkeeseen saisi 66 istumapaikkaa. Takapenkillä on yksi tyhjä paikka, jonka olen olettanut moottoritilaksi tmv. Jos sen saa käyttöön, tulee vielä yksi paikka lisää. Tuolla kapasiteetilla nivel on jo huimasti tilavampi kuin teli.

----------


## Miska

> MAN:n Lion's City GL:hän menee kaavion mukaan 58 matkustajaa, eli kuusi matkustajaa enemmän kuin TKL:n uusiin telivolvoihin.


Tuo nivel-MAN onkin 18,75-metrinen eli penkkirivin verran pidempi kuin useimmat muut markkinoilla olevat nivelbussit. Lisäksi lastenvaunutila näyttää olevan isompi kuin TKL:n autoissa. 

Vaan mille linjoille tuollaisia niveliä sitten kannattaisi hankkia HSL-alueella? Lauttasaaren-linjoille niitä ei tässä vaiheessa varmastikaan kannata hankkia, kun metroliikenne alkanee vuonna 2014. Linja 18 olisi ihan hyvä ehdokas, mutta sen korvaaminen ratikalla saattaa olla ajankohtaista ensi vuosikymmenellä, sama koskee Jokeria.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> MAN:n niveleen näyttäisi mahtuvan lastenvaunutilaan pari klaffipenkkiä (4 paikkaa) ja lisäksi niveleen joko klaffipaikat tai kiinteät istuimet (2-4 paikkaa). Parhaimmillaan siis tuohon vehkeeseen saisi 66 istumapaikkaa. Tuolla kapasiteetilla nivel on jo huimasti tilavampi kuin teli.


Onko virittelemäsi istumapaikkamäärä verrattavissa teliautoihin? Muistaakseni klaffipenkit lasketaan erikseen.
Tosiaan, jos saisi 60-70 istumapaikkaa jonkinlaiseen niveleen, niin silloin olisi nivelellä enemmän iskukykyä vertailussa.

----------


## killerpop

Saahan teliautoonkin sen 70 paikkaa halutessaan, kun tingitään lastenvaunutilasta.
Siihen ei tarvita kuin 14,995 metriä Setraa.

Kapasiteetin puolesta nivelauto toki vie suuremman väen yhden kuljettajan toimesta, joten se mahdollistaa monenlaista liikenteen järjestämistapaa. Tampereella sitä käytettiin suoraan niin, että vuorovälit voitiin pitää 30 minuutin mittaisina arkipäivisinkin. Vallitseva käytäntö alkoi 90-luvulla ja loppui vasta 2000-luvun loppupuolella. Kustannustehokasta kyllä, kun autoilla ajettiin hyvin usein tuulilasikuormissa ruuhkasuuntaan. Ne jotka eivät mahtuneet kyytiin, pääsivät sitten samalla linjalla 30 min päästä, jos muuta tarjontaa ei ko alueella ollut.

Yöliikenteessä nivelautot varmasti ovat olleet helpotus, kun vuoroväli on ollut tunnin verran eikä lisälähtöjä ole ajettu.

Tätä lukemalla voikin tehdä sen johtopäätöksen, että vika on usein vuorovälissä, jos nivelautosta kaivataan korvaajaa. Valitettavasti meillä käytetään suuriakin yksikkökokoja väärin. Matkustajan kannalta ideaalimpi tilanne on se että lyhyempiä (tässä tapauksessa telikokoisia) autoja menisi 5-6 min välein, kuin että yksikkökokoa suurentamalla yritettäisiin väkisin 10 min väliä. Jokerillahan tämä ideaalikin tilanne alkaa olla toki jo kipupisteessä.

Vaan, kun noilla nivelautoilla on viimeksi tänään tullut kuljettua, niin mainittakoon vielä että talvikeleissä nivelautoilla tuntuu pääsääntöisesti menevän enemmän aikaa pysäkeillä, jos ne on sopivasti kiillotettu, kun vastaavasti teliautoilla liikkeellepääsy ei tuota liiemmin ongelmia. Aamuisin ruuhkabusseissa seisoessa se suurempi seisomapaikkamäärä ei liiemmin lohduta, jos seuraava vuoro ajaa tuon vuoron ohi pidempien pysäkkiaikojen takia. 

Yhdeltä nivelautolinjalta tulee mieleen muutaman vuoden takainen toistunut tilanne. Ko linjalla oli ruuhka-aikoina jopa 10 min vuoroväli. Käytännössä se tarkoitti 20 minuutin vuoroväliä, koska kaikki linjan autot ajeli kauniisti kahden nipuissa tuon ruuhkan ajan.

----------


## vristo

Saksalaiselta kaupunkibusseihin erikoistuneelta sivustolta löytyi tuon EvoBus MB CapaCityn testi:

http://www.stadtbus2.de/magazin/m_tut_mb-capacity.htm


Entäs tällainen?

http://www.stadtbus2.de/magazin/m_tu...l-anhaenger.ht

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:54 ----------

Lisää kiinnostavia artikkeleita.

EvoBus MB Citaro G BlueTec Hybrid:

http://www.stadtbus2.de/magazin/m_tu...aro-hybrid.htm

Hess / Vossloh Kiepe lighTram Hybrid:

http://www.stadtbus2.de/magazin/m_tut_lightram.htm

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bussin perävaunut edellyttävät Suomessa lainmuutosta. Pitäisin niitä aika ongelmallisena ratkaisuna, koska perävaunussa ei olisi henkilökuntaa. Valvonta jää olemattomaksi.

Juuri valvontasyistä en esittäisi nyt perävaunuja muuhunkaan kaupunkiliikenteeseen.

----------


## hylje

Perävaunut olisivat kuitenkin ruuhkan työkaluja, jotka voisi avata ja lukita vuorokohtaisesti. Tarve valvonnalle ruuhkatäydessä bussissa on vähäistä ja nykytilassakin vaikeaa toteuttaa. Teknisesti olisi myös mahdollista irroittaa ja kytkeä perävaunuja vuorojen välillä, mutta vaadittava työvoima on kenties liiallista. Ihanteellinen kytkentä tapahtuisi perävaunuun peruuttaen hakeutuvaan puomiin ja kytkennän varmistamisella käsin, joka olisi muutaman minuutin homma yksinäiselle kuljettajalle. Turvallisuuden kannalta toistuva kuljettajan tekemä kytkentä ei liene kuitenkaan mitään herkkua.

Ulkopuolinen valvonta on tarpeen hiljaisena aikana, jolloin perävaunussa voisi tehdä mitä lystää yksinään, mutta valvonnan tarve eli tyhjähkönä ajo perävaunuilla on minimoitavissa. Syntyvä tarve työlle perävaunujen tehokkaan käytön varmistamiseksi tuntuu varsin pieneltä.

----------


## vristo

> Bussin perävaunut edellyttävät Suomessa lainmuutosta. Pitäisin niitä aika ongelmallisena ratkaisuna, koska perävaunussa ei olisi henkilökuntaa. Valvonta jää olemattomaksi.
> 
> Juuri valvontasyistä en esittäisi nyt perävaunuja muuhunkaan kaupunkiliikenteeseen.


En minäkään niitä suoraan sanoen haluaisi; kunhan esitin maailmalla esiintyviä vaihtoehtoisia ratkaisuja.

----------


## antti

Ainakin teoriassa perävaunubussit tuntuvat hienolta keksinnöltä, käytännöstä en tiedä, kun perävaunusta on kokemusta vain kuorma-auton kanssa. Esimerkkinä jokerilinja, missä ruuhka-aikana on monikertaisesti asiakkaita keskipäivään ja iltaan verraten. Mitä tulee häirikkö ym valvontaan, on kaikenlaisia kamerasysteemejä olemassa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ilkivallan tekemisen kannalta on se ja sama onko kameroita vai ei. Jos joku oikeasti haluaa räjäyttää bussin peräosan, se tekee sen on siellä kameroita tai ei. Kamerat ovat vaan sitten sitä varten kun haetaan syyllisiä. Muutenkin sana "kameravalvonta" on väärä sana. Kuva menee kuitenkin nauhalle, eikä kameran kuvaa jatkuvasti joku ole kyttäämässä..

----------


## Ljungars

Miksi nivelbusseille ei ole käyttöä HSL-liikenteessä?

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi nivelbusseille ei ole käyttöä HSL-liikenteessä?


Sinne, minne ehdotetaan nivelbusseja niin ehdotetaan myös ratikkaa ja "kompromissina" siellä ajetaankin seuraavat 10 vuotta telibussein.
En kyllä näe mitään syytä olla siirtämättä D-luokkaan vaikkapa linjoja 54, 68 ja 79. Nivelbussien pitäisi olla kannattavempia, jos kerta kuljettajan osuus bussin kuluista on 70%. Sama kuljettaja, 100% lisää matkustajapaikkoja (vaikkakin istumapaikkoja saadaan lisää vain n. 20%)
Miksi nivelen kohdalla ei ole istumapaikkoja? Vaikkei niistä maisemia näkisikään niin kai se on mielekkäämpää istua kuin seistä siinä ikkunattomassakin kohdassa.

Syitä miksi nivelbusseja ei harkita (yleisiä mielipiteitä):
-Vuoroväli nousee (esim. linjalla 79 olisi ruuhkassa silloin vain 9 minuutin vuoroväli)
-Telibussia ajatellaan yhtä suurena
-Nivelosan huolto
-Ei voida käyttää koko ajan hyödyksi klo 21-5 välisen ajan pienten matkustajamäärän vuoksi
-HSL välittää vain istumapaikkojen määrästä, joilloin nivelbussin hyöty laskee
-Ne eivät toimi talvella

Itse käyttäisin yöllä bussit tappiollisen metron korvaajana, ja laskisin seisomapaikat 0,5 istumapaikan arvoiseksi (esim. nivelbussi = 60 istuma + 60 seisomapaikkaa = 90 "istumapaikkaa", telibussi = 52 istumapaikkkaa + 22 seisomapaikkaa = 61 "istumapaikkaa", jolloin istumapaikka olisi edelleen arvokkain paikka) Lisäksi en usko että nivelbussit enää nykytekniikalla jäävät lumisella Ulvilantiellä linkkuun, miten niitä sitten on esim. Tukholmassa ja Tallinnassa, eikä niistä siellä olla luopumassa?

----------


## Tonttu18

Ainakin tuo Solaris joka oli linjoilla 650 ja h18 toimi erittäin hyvin ja kiihtyi nopeasti talvella.

----------


## wade

> -Ei voida käyttää koko ajan hyödyksi klo 21-5 välisen ajan pienten matkustajamäärän vuoksi


Ai siis mitä? Minun mielestäni kyllä varsinkin linjalla 05N olisi hyvinkin käyttöä nivelbusseille.

----------


## chauffer

> Ai siis mitä? Minun mielestäni kyllä varsinkin linjalla 05N olisi hyvinkin käyttöä nivelbusseille.


kulkeeko 05N koko ajan klo. 21.00-05.00? ei taida...

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi nivelbusseille ei ole käyttöä HSL-liikenteessä?


Kyllä kai niitä saisi tarjota telilinjoille. Mutta investointi ja ylläpito on niin kallista, ettei kannata.

Jokerille pyydettiin tiemmä tarjousta liikenteen hoidosta kaksinivelautoilla. Hinta oli niin hurja, että homma unohdettiin saman tien.

----------


## Knightrider

Tänään, sunnuntaina keskipäivällä ei mahtunut telijokeriin sisään. Nivelautolla olisi saanut edes seisomapaikan. Harmitti siinä odottaa vartti pitempään vaikka olin pysäkille tullut ajallaan. Kyllä itselleni seisomapaikka kelpaa, vaikkei HSL sellaista laskekaan eduksi. Seisomapaikat taitavat olla 0 kalustopisteen arvoisia eli siis niitä ei vaadita lainkaan tällä hetkellä, eikö? Eli siis samanarvoisia ovat kuin seisomapaikat bussin ulkopuolellakin :Mad:  Minulle ne ovat tuollaisella lyhyellä 15 min matkalla suurin piirtein istumapaikan veroisia verrattuna seuraavan odottamiseen - varsinkin kun seuraavassa bussissa ei kuitenkaan ole niitä istumapaikkoja jäljellä.

Milloin 550:n sopimus päättyy, että HSL voisi uusia kalustovaatimuksen? Oli muuten jo 3. kertani kun ei mahdu edes seisomaan 550:lla, vaikken edes käytä linjaa useasti. Eikös HSL voi vaatia linjalle D-luokan ajoneuvon? Ei kyllä voi väittää että turhaa olisi.

Muilla ei-yölinjoilla yhteensä en ole koskaan eläessäni jäänyt ulos vastaavasta syystä. Saatan kuulua harvaan joukkoon, mutta kertoo tämäkin Jokeri-linjan kunnosta.

Vaikka Raide-Jokeria alettaisiin lähivuosinakin rakentamaan, ei väliaikaisratkaisuksi kaksinumeroiselle määrälle vuosia riitä nykybussit. Nivelbussit voisivat olla telejä tehokkaampia myös h54,h58,h79,Jokeri2-linjoilla. Jokeri-2:n tapauksessa diesel- ja johdinnivelien liikennöintikustannukset olisivat johdinautoliikenteen toteuttamisselvityksen  (taulukko 8) mukaan edullisemmat kuin telibussien.

----------


## aki

> Tänään, sunnuntaina keskipäivällä ei mahtunut telijokeriin sisään. Nivelautolla olisi saanut edes seisomapaikan. 
> 
> Milloin 550:n sopimus päättyy, että HSL voisi uusia kalustovaatimuksen? 
> 
> Muilla ei-yölinjoilla yhteensä en ole koskaan eläessäni jäänyt ulos vastaavasta syystä. Saatan kuulua harvaan joukkoon, mutta kertoo tämäkin Jokeri-linjan kunnosta.


Jokerin sopimus päättyy 8/2013 ja sen päälle on vielä mahdollisuus 2 vuoden optioon, Mistä olit nousemassa bussiin ja minnepäin matkalla? Vaikuttaa erikoiselta että jokeri olisi noin täynnä Sunnuntaina puoliltapäivin, jos olit matkalla Itäkeskukseen niin saattaa olla että bussi on tuohon aikaan täynnä varsinkin loppumatkasta kun ihmiset reissaavat Itäkeskukseen shoppailemaan, kauppakeskushan aukeaa klo 12.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jokerin sopimus päättyy 8/2013 ja sen päälle on vielä mahdollisuus 2 vuoden optioon, Mistä olit nousemassa bussiin ja minnepäin matkalla? Vaikuttaa erikoiselta että jokeri olisi noin täynnä Sunnuntaina puoliltapäivin, jos olit matkalla Itäkeskukseen niin saattaa olla että bussi on tuohon aikaan täynnä varsinkin loppumatkasta kun ihmiset reissaavat Itäkeskukseen shoppailemaan, kauppakeskushan aukeaa klo 12.


Tuusulanväylä_Latokartano. 12 ja 13 välillä. 2. bussiin mahtui seisomaan, joten telibussien idea istumapaikoista ei oikein toiminut.

----------


## Knightrider

Eikä huono tuurini viime kertaan loppunut! Tänään meni kaksi täynnä-valo päällä teli-58:a ohi. Seuraavaan mahtui juuri ja juuri seisomaan. Pasilan kohdalla meni tämäkin bussi, mihin olin mahtunut Eläintarhan pysäkiltä änkeytymään, täyteen.

Odottelu pysäkillä 15.15-15.37
58/B-busseja meni ohi 15.16 ja 15.28
Bussimatka Junatielle 15.37-15.46
Yht: 31 min, josta matkaa itseään 9 min.

Mihis niitä nivelbusseja tarvitaan, kun tulee vain seisomapaikkoja lisää? Voihan sitä seisoa pysäkilläkin :Mad: 

Olenko minä tosiaan ainoa, jolle käy näin? Toiseen suuntaan sama matka aikaisemmin 8:54-9:05 pääsin ekaan bussiin sisään, seisomaan kylläkin.

Itse en ole saanut hyötyä telibussien mainostetuista istumapaikoista montaakaan kertaa ruuhka-aikoina, pääsääntöisesti käyttäen linjoja h54, h58, 519 ja 550 (kaikilla näillä on telibusseja) Kaikista, paitsi 519:stä, olen ainakin kerran jäänyt ulkopuolelle täyden bussin vuoksi.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Mihis niitä nivelbusseja tarvitaan, kun tulee vain seisomapaikkoja lisää? Voihan sitä seisoa pysäkilläkin


Olen aika varma siitä, että suurin osa ihmisistä käyttää joukkoliikennevälineitä siirtymisiin paikasta toiseen eikä esimerkiksi minään kiertelevänä istuskelu- ja ajanviettopaikkoina.

Pysäkki ei liiku matkustajan määränpäähän, kun taas nivelbussi oikealla linjalla yleensä sen tekee.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ei ole sinänsä mikään yllätys, että Helsingin seudulla paikoitellen joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti on alimitoitettu siten, että osa matkustajista ei mahdu kyytiin.

Nivelbussien käyttöönotto ei kuitenkaan välttämättä ole kustannustehokas ratkaisu tähän, mikäli nivelbussien hankinta- ja huoltokustannusten nousu on suurempi kuin lisävuorojen ajaminen ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan teli- tai kaksiakselisella kalustolla. Tämä toki lisää tarvittavan kuljettajamäärän lisääntymistä.

Ylikuormitus johtuu myös bussijärjestelmän akilleen kantapäistä kuten liian tiheän bussiliikenteen sumppuuntumisesta. Tätä ongelmaa ei ratkaise teliautojen korvaalminen nivelillä.

Pitkällä tähtäimellä ainoa kestävä ratkaisu Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin alimitoitukseen on raideliikenteen voimakas laajentaminen.

----------


## joboo

Jos olen oiken ymmärtännyt että 8/11 h39:lle on tulossa yksi auto lisää ruuhkavuoroon? Se on myös aivan tarpeellinen koska 39 kyydit on aivan täynnä! alkaa muistuttamaan jokeria! Mutta talvella olisi hyvä jos h45 olisi 3teli-auto ruuhkassa koska siellä on usein todella täyttä ja ilta vuoroissa olis tarpeen.

----------


## hylje

> Nivelbussien käyttöönotto ei kuitenkaan välttämättä ole kustannustehokas ratkaisu tähän, mikäli nivelbussien hankinta- ja huoltokustannusten nousu on suurempi kuin lisävuorojen ajaminen ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan teli- tai kaksiakselisella kalustolla. Tämä toki lisää tarvittavan kuljettajamäärän lisääntymistä.
> 
> Ylikuormitus johtuu myös bussijärjestelmän akilleen kantapäistä kuten liian tiheän bussiliikenteen sumppuuntumisesta. Tätä ongelmaa ei ratkaise teliautojen korvaalminen nivelillä.


18-metrinen nivel seisomapainotteisena on jo vähintään kolmannes lisäkapasiteettia nykyiseen 15-metriseen istuinpainotteiseen standarditeliin. Lisäksi ylimääräinen iso ovi nopeuttaa seisomakuormaisen linjan pysäkkiaikoja, täysmatala vaunu avorahastuksella vielä enemmän. 

Raideliikenteen laajennuksia on sitä helpompi perustella, mitä raskaampia bussilinjoja sillä korvataan. Eikä nivelten investointi häviä minnekkään kun yksittäinen linja nousee raiteille, vaan kyllä HSL-alueelta löytyy kuormitettuja linjoja joita tukea isommilla ja nopeammilla vaunuilla.

Nivelbussit ovat sitäpaitsi paljon mielenkiintoisempia ja näkyvämpiä koneita kuin tavalliset telibussit. Kuinka moni säännöllinen matkustaja edes tiedostaa telibussien olemassaolon, laskee ylimääräiset penkkirivit 2-akselisista? Entä joukkoliikennettä käyttämätön autoilija? Uudesta kiinnostunut pikkulapsi? Nivel näkyy ja erottaa liityntälinjan oikeasta bussilinjasta.

Kaikilla nivelbussin erottavilla ominaisuuksilla on yhteneväisyyksiä raitiovaunun ominaisuuksiin, jotka ja joiden merkityksen oletan teidän raitioliikenteen asiantuntijana tuntevan varsin hyvin.

----------


## chauffer

> Lisäksi ylimääräinen iso ovi nopeuttaa seisomakuormaisen linjan pysäkkiaikoja, täysmatala vaunu avorahastuksella vielä enemmän.


Tuo pysäkkiaikojen nopeuttaminen sitten aivan huuhaata! Tällä hetkellä esim. minulla keskimääräinen pysäkillä viipymisaika on 13 sekuntia, mitattu kolmella eri linjalla (h14,h51 ja h65A), kolmella eri autolla: 2-akselinen kaasu-Säffle, teli-Ikarus ja teli-Volvo 8700. Kaikissa näissä oli tilaajan vaatima pysäkkijarru toiminnassa. Ja myös nivelellä ajaneena voin vannoa että tuo pysäkillä viipymisaika ei nivelellä montaa sekuntia tästä nopeudu! Ja miksi sen pitäisi? Haloo, esim. 50 pysäkkiä (harvalla linjalla niin montaa) tuo tekee ajoaikaan kaikki 10 minuuttia. Siis kaikki pysäkkikäynnit yhteensä! Jos tuosta ajasta voitat minuutin niin missä sen huomaa? Ja nuo pysäkkikäynnit mielestäni olennainen osa tätä ammattia,eikö?

----------


## hylje

Rajaus nimenomaan seisomakuorma, jossa on joko vaikea liikkua ovelle tai kaikki matkustajat poistuvat samalla pysäkillä. Ja sitten toinen mokoma tulee kyytiin. Isommat ovet ja vähemmän askelmia ostavat ruuhka-aikaan tuiki tärkeitä sekunteja puuroutumisriskin pysäkeillä. Avorahastus tietysti auttaa toiseen mitoittavaan nopeuteen eli mihin tahtiin matkustajat mahtuvat etukäytävää pitkin sisälle.

Nivelautoa tuskin kannattaa muutenkaan laittaa millekkään linjalle, jossa on ylipäätään pysäkeitä joilla ei ole matkustajia joita varten pysähtyä.

----------


## Eppu

> Nivelbussien käyttöönotto ei kuitenkaan välttämättä ole kustannustehokas ratkaisu tähän, mikäli nivelbussien hankinta- ja huoltokustannusten nousu on suurempi kuin lisävuorojen ajaminen ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan teli- tai kaksiakselisella kalustolla. Tämä toki lisää tarvittavan kuljettajamäärän lisääntymistä.
> 
> Ylikuormitus johtuu myös bussijärjestelmän akilleen kantapäistä kuten liian tiheän bussiliikenteen sumppuuntumisesta. Tätä ongelmaa ei ratkaise teliautojen korvaalminen nivelillä.


HSL-alueella on muutamilla (esim.) seutulinjoilla ruuhka-aikaan erittäin tiheä vuoroväli ja muuna aikana melko harva. Missä kulkee se raja, milloin nivel alkaa kannattaa? Luulisi että HSL-alueellakin voitaisiin nivelkalustoa käyttämällä pärjätä vähemmillä ruuhkavuoroilla kuin nyt, jolloin kaluston tarve jonkin verran vähenisi ja kuljettajapulakin edelleen helpottuisi. Nivelautot voisivat olla osaratkaisu tällaiseen vuorovälejä olennaisesti heikentämättä.

Bussiliikenteen sumppuuntuminenkaan ei ole ihme siinä mielessä, että vuorovälit ovat ruuhkissa tiheitä ja kalusto usein 2-akselista!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarkoitus ei ollut yllä väittää, etteikö nivelbusseja voisi Helsingissä tai muualla Suomessa käyttää. Taustat vain ovat sen suuntaisia kuin ketjussa on jo aiemmin todettu. Helsingissä ja Tampereella on luovuttu nivelbusseista, koska niistä ei ole katsottu olevan lisäkustannuksia vastaavaa hyötyä. Niissä olisi epäilemättä lisäkapasiteettia seisoville matkustajille.

----------


## Knightrider

No laittakoon vaikka 2,5 minuutin väli 550:lle ja 5 min väli h54,- h58,- h79-linjoille jos on telit halvempia, kunhan aina mahtuu kyytiin. Nykyinen systeemi ei kuitenkaan toimi.

Jos nivel on LE-mallinen, ja takaosassa on vain yksi yksilehtinen ovi, siihen saa mahtumaan kolmen lastenvaunupaikan jälkeen vielä 64 istumapaikkaa sekä tasan saman verran, 64, seisomapaikkaakin. Tämä tekee 128 yhteispaikkaa, kun taas kolmen lastenvaunun telissä on yhteensä korkeintaan 72 paikkaa. 128 on 178% 72:sta. Maksaako nivel 1,78 telin verran tai enemmän, vai miksi sitä ei voi saada kannattavaksi edes linjoilla, joilla matkustajat jäävät pysäkeille?

----------


## Nak

> Maksaako nivel 1,78 telin verran tai enemmän


Sehän se onkin HSL-alueella älyttömintä, kun suositaan matalaluutta, ja sitä että bussin pitää olla _uusi_. Seudulla on ollut reilusti toistasataa N202 nivelbussia, jotka voisivat olla vielä nykyäänkin ruuhka-aikana (nivelellehän ei todellista tarvetta olekaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, kun uudemmat telit pärjäävät sitten ihan hyvin) ja nykytekniikalla näistä saisi euro 4 päästötasoisia ja kehitys kulkee kokoaika, niistä voisi saada jopa euro 5 tasoisia. Nyt tietysti N202:n aika suomessa on jo ajanut ohi, kun niillä ajetaan muualla maailmalla vielä täysiä päiviä.. 

Olen sitä mieltä yleensäkin, että jos HSL-poistaisi tuon ikärajoituksen busseista, jota en täysin ymmärrä. (16-vuotiaana bussi on vasta käyttöiän puolessa välissä) Liikennöitsijöilläkin olisi varmasti paremmat intressit pitää bussit paremmassa kunnossa, jolloin niillä voi kunnialla ajaa pidempään kun nykyisen 10-15v

----------


## kouvo

> Maksaako nivel 1,78 telin verran tai enemmän, vai miksi sitä ei voi saada kannattavaksi edes linjoilla, joilla matkustajat jäävät pysäkeille?


Tampereella hölmöiltiin jokunen vuosi sitten tällä matematiikalla:




> Alunperin kirjoittanut *Aamulehti*
> 
> Kalliit nivelbussit halutaan pois Tampereen liikenteestä muutaman vuoden sisällä.
> 
> Nivelbusseilla liikennöiminen on Periviidan mukaan noin *15 prosenttia kalliimpaa* kuin telibusseilla. Nivelbussit syövät enemmän polttoainetta, ja niiden korjaamiseen ja huoltamiseen uppoaa enemmän euroja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Sehän se onkin HSL-alueella älyttömintä, kun suositaan matalaluutta, ja sitä että bussin pitää olla _uusi_. Seudulla on ollut reilusti toistasataa N202 nivelbussia, jotka voisivat olla vielä nykyäänkin ruuhka-aikana (nivelellehän ei todellista tarvetta olekaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, kun uudemmat telit pärjäävät sitten ihan hyvin) ja nykytekniikalla näistä saisi euro 4 päästötasoisia ja kehitys kulkee kokoaika, niistä voisi saada jopa euro 5 tasoisia. Nyt tietysti N202:n aika suomessa on jo ajanut ohi, kun niillä ajetaan muualla maailmalla vielä täysiä päiviä.. 
> 
> Olen sitä mieltä yleensäkin, että jos HSL-poistaisi tuon ikärajoituksen busseista, jota en täysin ymmärrä. (16-vuotiaana bussi on vasta käyttöiän puolessa välissä) Liikennöitsijöilläkin olisi varmasti paremmat intressit pitää bussit paremmassa kunnossa, jolloin niillä voi kunnialla ajaa pidempään kun nykyisen 10-15v


Ikä pitäisikin poistaa kriteereistä ja antaa kalustopisteet kaikista muista ominaisuuksista. Kyllä liikennöitsijä itse osaa poistaa bussin, kun sitä on kannattamattomampaa ylläpitää, kuin ostaa uusi bussi. Ja jos HSL voi todistaa, että matkustajamäärä vähenee tietyn mallin käytön takia, siitä voi vähentää pisteitä. Mutta myös toisin päin.

Kyllä niveliä mielestäni tarvitaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella:
Joka päivä, 23.30-4.30: Rautatientorilta itään lähtee busseja jopa alle 3 minuutin välein (jopa 21 vuoroa/h)550: La 7-23, Su 8-22 (nykyisillä vuoroväleillä bussit ovat täynnä noihin aikoihin) Itseasiassa 550:lla olisi helpompaa pitää niveliä joka lähdöllä.Erikoisbusseina viikonlopun tapahtumiin ja suurten ryhmien varalle lisälähdöiksi, esim. koululaisten matkoihin Korkeasaareen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Nivelbussien käyttökelpoisuudesta ja kelpaamisesta voi kysyä HSL:stä suoraan. Mutta HSL toimii periaatteessa poliitikkojen tahdon mukaan, joten eivät nivelbussivastaiset virkamiehet ole bussiliikenteen laatukriteerejä omin päin keksineet ja päättäneet.

Nivelbussien vahingoksi toimii pääasiassa HSL:n laatuperiaate istumapaikkojen arvostuksesta. Nivelbussi ei käytännössä tarjoa enempää istumapaikkoja kuin 3-akselinen kiinteäkorinen bussi. Ja lisäksi seisten matkustamisen laatu on nivelbussissa vielä huonompaa kuin kiinteäkorisessa, joten juuri nivelbussissa on perusteltuakin suosia istumapaikkoja.

Käytännön kokemuksesta tiedetään, että nivelbusseissa on enemmän huollettavaa ja vikoja kuin kiinteäkorisessa. Kokonaisuutena nivelbussien käyttäminen tarjottua matkustajapaikkaa kohden tulee siten kalliimmaksi kuin kiinteäkorisella (ilmeisesti noin 15 % Tampereen kokemuksen perusteella). Ja sen päälle, suurempi osa niistä kalliimmista paikoista on seisomapaikkoja.




> ...(nivelellehän ei todellista tarvetta olekaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, kun uudemmat telit pärjäävät sitten ihan hyvin)...


Ei vaan ole järkevää ylläpitää eri kalustoa ruuhka- ja päiväliikenteeseen. Eli tässä kerrot itse yhden syyn sille, miksi nivelbusseja ei ole. Toki kaluston määrä on ruuhkahuipun mukaan, ja järkevä järjestely on, että ruuhka-ajan lisäkalusto ikääntyneitä vaunuja, koska niitä kannattaa käyttää mahdollisimman vähän kalliiden käyttökustannusten vuoksi.




> Olen sitä mieltä yleensäkin, että jos HSL-poistaisi tuon ikärajoituksen busseista, jota en täysin ymmärrä. (16-vuotiaana bussi on vasta käyttöiän puolessa välissä) Liikennöitsijöilläkin olisi varmasti paremmat intressit pitää bussit paremmassa kunnossa, jolloin niillä voi kunnialla ajaa pidempään kun nykyisen 10-15v


HSL:n tavoitteena on pyrkiä ylläpitämään joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta. Kohtuullisin kustannuksin ei ole mahdollista pitää busseja siedettävässä kunnossa kovin pitkää aikaa. Kokemuksen perusteella näyttää siltä, että 67 vuottakin alkaa olla kovan työn takana. Amsterdamissa sanoivat muutama vuosi sitten, että 6 vuotta vanhempia busseja ei käytetä.

Minkähän perusteen mukaan väität, että bussin käyttöikä olisi 32 vuotta? Ehkä jossain kehitysmaassa voidaan ajaa ilmaiseksi saaduilla länsibusseilla, jos ei ole väliksi millään laatuseikalla. Eli kunhan kone käy ja edes yhdessä pyörässä jarrut toimivat niin OK. Rikki menneet ovetkin voidaan vaikka poistaa kokonaan, toimiihan tuuletus helteessä sitten paremmin.

Antero

----------


## Miska

> Jos nivel on LE-mallinen, ja takaosassa on vain yksi yksilehtinen ovi, siihen saa mahtumaan kolmen lastenvaunupaikan jälkeen vielä 64 istumapaikkaa sekä tasan saman verran, 64, seisomapaikkaakin. Tämä tekee 128 yhteispaikkaa, kun taas kolmen lastenvaunun telissä on yhteensä korkeintaan 72 paikkaa. 128 on 178% 72:sta. Maksaako nivel 1,78 telin verran tai enemmän, vai miksi sitä ei voi saada kannattavaksi edes linjoilla, joilla matkustajat jäävät pysäkeille?


Väitätkö tosiaan että 3 - 4 metrin pidennys bussin käytävään tuo yli 40 seisomapaikkaa lisää? Kuten tälläkin foorumilla on moneen kertaan todettu, lasketaan bussien seisomapaikkoja monilla erilaisilla mitoituksilla. Jos käytetään esimerkiksi mitoitusta neljä seisojaa neliömetrillä, tuo neljän metrin pidennys käytävään kaksi neliömetriä lisää seisomatilaa eli kahdeksan seisomapaikkaa. 

Katselin juuri eilen Nobinan 2-akselisen Volvo 8700LE:n rekisteröityjä paikkamääriä ja muistaakseni 42 istumapaikan lisäksi oli 44 seisomapaikkaa. Vastaavanikäisessä teliautossa (esim. Jokeribussissa) voisin kuvitella olevan 54 istumapaikan lisäksi suunnilleen saman verran seisomapaikkoja eli yhteensä yli sata matkustajapaikkaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:37 ----------




> Minkähän perusteen mukaan väität, että bussin käyttöikä olisi 32 vuotta? Ehkä jossain kehitysmaassa voidaan ajaa ilmaiseksi saaduilla länsibusseilla, jos ei ole väliksi millään laatuseikalla. Eli kunhan kone käy ja edes yhdessä pyörässä jarrut toimivat niin OK. Rikki menneet ovetkin voidaan vaikka poistaa kokonaan, toimiihan tuuletus helteessä sitten paremmin.
> 
> Antero


Kyllähän Suomessa on 30-vuotiasta kalustoa ajossa monellakin liikennöitsijällä, mutta nämä eivät olekaan olleet käytössä pääkaupunkiseudun raskaasti kuormittavassa liikenteessä. Kyllä hyvin pidetty bussi kestää kevyessä maantieajossa tuon 30 vuotta ihan hyvin. Esimerkiksi tilausajobusseilla saatetaan monessa talossa ajaa vain luokkaa 50 000 km vuodessa, kun keikkaa ei riitä ihan joka päivälle. Tuollaisessa kevyessä käytössä olleen vanhan keikka-auton voikin sitten hyvin alentaa 15 vuoden käytön jälkeen koulukuljetuksiin toiseksi 15 vuodeksi. 

Pääkaupunkiseudun rääkissä läheskään kaikki bussit eivät kestä ilman suuria remontteja 16 vuoden käyttöä. Tästä syystä kaluston todellinen käyttöikä on keskimäärin selvästi alle tuon 16 vuoden.

----------


## Nak

> Minkähän perusteen mukaan väität, että bussin käyttöikä olisi 32 vuotta? Ehkä jossain kehitysmaassa voidaan ajaa ilmaiseksi saaduilla länsibusseilla, jos ei ole väliksi millään laatuseikalla.





> *Liikennöitsijöilläkin olisi varmasti paremmat intressit pitää bussit paremmassa kunnossa, jolloin niillä voi kunnialla ajaa pidempään kun nykyisen 10-15v*


Kehotan lukemaan tuosta uudelleen. Tulisi halvemmaksi ylläpitää jo valmiina käytössä olevaa kalustoa, joka on jo oma, eli ei tarvitse maksaa enää osamaksu/leasing sopimuksia. Eikös tälläinen auto silloin tuota sitä rahaa, kun auton omat menot ovat jo pienemmät? Matalalattiaisuus ei omasta mielestäni tuo mitään lisäarvoa ruuhkaliikenteeseen, kun pää asia ihmisillä on päästä töistä kotiin / kotoa töihin. Ja matkat ovat hsl-alueella kuitenkin aika lyhyitä joten sen varmasti pystyy seisomaan? Taksissahan voi sitten istua, ja tilavastikin??




> Eli kunhan kone käy ja edes yhdessä pyörässä jarrut toimivat niin OK. Rikki menneet ovetkin voidaan vaikka poistaa kokonaan, toimiihan tuuletus helteessä sitten paremmin.


Juurikin allekirjoituksessani olevat autot todistaa tätä ikärajoituksen tuomaa kertakäyttökulttuuria jonka mainitset omassa tekstissäsi, nuo säfflet tuskin kelpaavat edes ongelmajätelaitokseen..

----------


## sm3

> Minkähän perusteen mukaan väität, että bussin käyttöikä olisi 32 vuotta? Ehkä jossain kehitysmaassa voidaan ajaa ilmaiseksi saaduilla länsibusseilla, jos ei ole väliksi millään laatuseikalla. Eli kunhan kone käy ja edes yhdessä pyörässä jarrut toimivat niin OK. Rikki menneet ovetkin voidaan vaikka poistaa kokonaan, toimiihan tuuletus helteessä sitten paremmin.
> 
> Antero


Tässä esimerkkejä Keniassa käytössä olevista busseista, jotta et toista kertaa enää kirjoita tuollaista sontaa!  :Mad:  Muista katsoa kaikki, vaikka laiskuus iskisi.  :Wink:  

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_B_zpf-yLjY...0/IMG_7781.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YBOBS_s-Xe...+coach+bus.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YBOBS_s-Xe...st+bus+voi.jpg
http://benbyerly.files.wordpress.com...8/pict0340.jpg

Näitä busseja on Etelä- Afrikassa:

http://www.southafrica.to/transport/...adlink-bus.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_MSM9eFk9HH...ca+Buses+2.jpg
http://karllusbec.files.wordpress.co...undai-bus1.jpg
http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/irt/Pu..._Civic_2_c.jpg

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä esimerkkejä Keniassa käytössä olevista busseista, jotta et toista kertaa enää kirjoita tuollaista sontaa!  Muista katsoa kaikki, vaikka laiskuus iskisi.


Mikä noista kuvien busseista oli 32 vuotta vanha?

En ole väittänyt, että kehitysmaissa on vain vanhoja busseja. Ihmettelin Nakin väitettä siitä, että 16-vuotias bussi on käyttöikänsä puolivälissä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä esimerkkejä Keniassa käytössä olevista busseista, jotta et toista kertaa enää kirjoita tuollaista sontaa!


Nättejä busseja Keniassa. Minä en ole matkustanut Itä-Afrikassa lainkaan, mutta niissä länsiafrikkalaisissa maissa, joissa olen käynyt, ei noin hienoja vehkeitä näkynyt. Kaupunkiliikennettä hoidetaan esim. Accrassa, Nouakchottissa ja Banjulissa lähinnä puhkiruostuneilla pakettiautoilla (afrikkalaista jouko-liikennettä, heh!), mutta Dakarissa oli ihan täysikokoisia kaupunkibussejakin, arviolta 70-lukulaisia. Rahastajakin istui siellä kopissaan.

Kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä näkyi Ghanassa ihan siistejäkin busseja, sellaisia 70-80-luvun tuntuisia. Tosin nyt täytyy muistaa, että ulkonäön perusteella vuosimalliarviot saattavat mennä metsään ihan reippaasti, sillä siellä saatetaan valmistaa yhä vielä samaa korimallia kuin neljännesvuosisata sitten, ja kun huolto ja siivous on mitä on, niin vain muutaman vuoden ikäinen bussi näyttää herkästi paljon vanhemmalta.

Tällaisia busseja valmistetaan Ghanassa: http://www.ghana.diplo.de/Vertretung...oplan/Bus.html Värityksestä päätellen tämä auto kulkee Ghanan sisäisessä kaukoliikenteessä.

Jos sanotaan, että bussin käyttöikä on 32 vuotta, niin samalla varmaan hyväksytään sekin ajatus, että raitiovaunun käyttöikä on 100 vuotta. Ja onhan se, Lissabon ja Milano päässevät ennen pitkää näihin lukuihin. Mutta onko se 32 tai 100 vuotta tyypillinen käyttöikä vaiko vain erikoinen kuriositeetti?

----------


## hmikko

Yksi kartta tähän väliin ennen kuin tulee lisää koko Afrikan kattavia lausuntoja.

----------


## sm3

Juu, onhan niitä kaikenalaisia romujakin liikkeellä. Mutta jos maalla menee vähänkin paremmin, niin kalustoon halutaan kyllä panostaa. Siellä usein arvostetaan ihan eri tavalla asioita, jos pääsee hienoa uutta bussia ajamaan niin kyllä sillä kehutaan kaikille.  :Smile:  
Onhan niitä hälläväliä asenteella oleviakin, mutta heidän palkkansa on usein päätyä savuavan bussin kanssa tienlaitaan apua odottamaan.  :Laughing:  

Köyhien maiden yhtiöillä ei ole ehkä halusta huolimatta mahdollista hankkia tuliterää kalustoa, mutta parhaansa he tekevät. Siihen ainakin haluan uskoa... Mutta kyllä busseista silti löytyy jarrut ja ovet.  :Wink:  Tulee muistaa että kyllä minne tahansa päin maailmaa saa vaikka Volvo 9700NG auton, mutta se maksaa. Vanha kalusto ei tarkoita etteikö turvallisuus kiinnostaisi, rahaa vain ei ole uudempaan... 
Kyllä sinä Antero varmasti ostaisit koko suomen täyteen pikaratikoita jos sinulla tarpeeksi rahaa olisi. Se että täällä ei ole pikaratikoita ei tarkoita ettekö ne kiinnostaisi, ne vain maksavat. Ja kyllä Nobinakin ostaisi varmasti koko Helsingin täyteen uusia vm 2011 olevia busseja, mutta rahaa tuskin on liikaa, vanha kalusto ei kuitekaan tarkoita sitä etteikö uudempi ja turvallisempi kiinnostaisi. 
Kongo on tunnettu huonosta lentoturvallisuuden hoidosta, mutta kun heille aisa ilmastiin, niin rupesivat tosissaan valvomaan koneidden kuntoa ja papereita. 
Monissa Afrikan maissa busseja operoivat myös ihan Eurooppalaiset yhtiöt, joten aina ei sovi osoittaa syyttävällä sormella Afrikkalaisia, vaan sitä valkoista "kävelevää rahasäkkiä". 

Kuvissa ei tainnut olla yhtään 32 vuotiasta bussia, koska ei ole kenekään etu että joku siellä ajaa vaikka Nairobista Isioloon romulla, koska on aikamoinen riski jos jää tienlaitaan, varsinkin jos pimeä ehtii laskeutumaan ennen avun saapumista. Siinä voi säästö maksaa hengen. Huonolla kalustolla ajavat joutuvat hyvin pian huonoon maineeseen, ja ei ole toivoakaan matkustajista. Kenia on hyvin länsimainen (Brittiläinen) maa joten, kyllä ihmiset tietävät mikä on hyvää ja mikä huonoa. 

Mutta harva suostuu ottamaan ilmasta bussia valkoiselta, vaikka saisi.  :Mad:  Kyllä heilläkin on ylpeytensä! 
Monilla Afrikan mailla on tosiaan omaa bussiteollisuuttakin, eivät he elä europpalaisten almujen varassa. Etelä- Afrikkakin toki saa kehitysapua mutta se on vain pieni osa koko maan varallisuudesta. Jalkapallon MM- kisatkin maksoivat lähes täysin itse, ymmärtääkseni ainakin. 

PS: Tästä viestistä piti tulla parempi, mutta ajatus katkesi jossain kohtaa, mutta lähetän sen silti. Ajatukseni ovat todennäköisesti hieman vanhahtavia, mutta haluan tuoda tähän oman näkemykseni.

----------


## Amatööri

Muistaakseni Jokeribussissa olisi maksimi matkustajamäärä 110 luokkaa. Jako istuma- ja seisomapaikkojen mukaan 50% molemmin  puolin riippuen onko lastenvaunutilan penkit laskettu alas. Maksimissaan istumapaikkoja on 58 ja seisomapaikkoja sitten noin 50. Tilavia autoja nuo telit.

----------


## Knightrider

> Muistaakseni Jokeribussissa olisi maksimi matkustajamäärä 110 luokkaa. Jako istuma- ja seisomapaikkojen mukaan 50% molemmin  puolin riippuen onko lastenvaunutilan penkit laskettu alas. Maksimissaan istumapaikkoja on 58 ja seisomapaikkoja sitten noin 50. Tilavia autoja nuo telit.


Kumpaankaan, en nivelbussiin enkä telibussiin, laskenut sitä, että lastenvaunupaikalla on yhtäaikaa seisovia, 3 lastenvaunua ja istuvia. Jos lastenvaunuja ei ole, 72 muuttuu 84:ksi, ja loput seisomapaikat saadaan tiivistämällä.

En usko, että on kohtuullista änkeä 110 henkeä nykyjokeribussiin. Käytin telibussiin lukuja 50 istumapaikkaa, 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa, 22 seisomapaikkaa. 2 lastenvaunupaikan bussissa olisi tämän logiikan mukaan 52-54 istumapaikkaa. Lisäksi on läppäistuimet, joihin voi änkeä 4 ihmistä, jolloin saadaan tuo 58 täyteen. Mutta jos bussissa on ruuhka-aikaan 58 istujaa, myös läppäpenkit auki ja 3 lastenvaunua, miten ahtaasti täytyy 50-52 muuta ihmistä seistä, jotta lukusi voivat täsmätä?

Nivelbussiin käytin vertailukohteena Wiima M353-nivelestä LE:ksi editoitua versiota, johon on lisätty kaksi yksilehtistä (joista etummaisessa erityisleveä lehti) ovea ja kolme istumapaikkaa. Jäljelle jää 64 istumapaikkaa ja seisomapaikkaa, kun ihmisiä ei seiso rattaiden päällä (oletuksena, että kyydissä 3/3 lastenvaunua) tai läppäistuimien kohdalla ei samaan aikaan istu ja seiso ihmisiä.

----------


## Amatööri

> Kumpaankaan, en nivelbussiin enkä telibussiin, laskenut sitä, että lastenvaunupaikalla on yhtäaikaa seisovia, 3 lastenvaunua ja istuvia. Jos lastenvaunuja ei ole, 72 muuttuu 84:ksi, ja loput seisomapaikat saadaan tiivistämällä.
> 
> En usko, että on kohtuullista änkeä 110 henkeä nykyjokeribussiin. Käytin telibussiin lukuja 50 istumapaikkaa, 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa, 22 seisomapaikkaa. 2 lastenvaunupaikan bussissa olisi tämän logiikan mukaan 52-54 istumapaikkaa. Lisäksi on läppäistuimet, joihin voi änkeä 4 ihmistä, jolloin saadaan tuo 58 täyteen. Mutta jos bussissa on ruuhka-aikaan 58 istujaa, myös läppäpenkit auki ja 3 lastenvaunua, miten ahtaasti täytyy 50-52 muuta ihmistä seistä, jotta lukusi voivat täsmätä?
> 
> Nivelbussiin käytin vertailukohteena Wiima M353-nivelestä LE:ksi editoitua versiota, johon on lisätty kaksi yksilehtistä (joista etummaisessa erityisleveä lehti) ovea ja kolme istumapaikkaa. Jäljelle jää 64 istumapaikkaa ja seisomapaikkaa, kun ihmisiä ei seiso rattaiden päällä (oletuksena, että kyydissä 3/3 lastenvaunua) tai läppäistuimien kohdalla ei samaan aikaan istu ja seiso ihmisiä.



Luvut perustuvat Jokeribussin ohjaamon seinässä oleviin tarroihin, joiden mukaan bussit rekisteröity. Ja voin vakuuttaa, että ruuhka-aikana nuo luvut autojen kapasiteetista pitää aika tarkasti paikkansa. Parempi seistä tiiviisti bussissa, kuin huonoissa olosuhteissa odotella epävarmaa seuraavaa ;-)

----------


## Knightrider

> Luvut perustuvat Jokeribussin ohjaamon seinässä oleviin tarroihin, joiden mukaan bussit rekisteröity. Ja voin vakuuttaa, että ruuhka-aikana nuo luvut autojen kapasiteetista pitää aika tarkasti paikkansa. Parempi seistä tiiviisti bussissa, kuin huonoissa olosuhteissa odotella epävarmaa seuraavaa ;-)


Ongelma on enemmänkin siinä, ettei edes tiivis riitä tietyillä linjoilla - bussi yksinkertaisesti tulee täyteen. Linjoilla, joilla bussit menevät melkein täyteen, saattavat matkustajat silti vaihtaa autoihin, sillä ovat epävarmoja siitä, mahtuvatko työmatkabussiin. Tämän vuoksi aina pitää olla edes seisomapaikkoja, aivan joka vuorolla, jäljellä, jotta ihmiset voisivat olla varmoja edes kyytiin pääsemisestä. Se parantaa jo paljon joukkoliikenteen laatua.

----------


## Amatööri

> Ongelma on enemmänkin siinä, ettei edes tiivis riitä tietyillä linjoilla - bussi yksinkertaisesti tulee täyteen. Linjoilla, joilla bussit menevät melkein täyteen, saattavat matkustajat silti vaihtaa autoihin, sillä ovat epävarmoja siitä, mahtuvatko työmatkabussiin. Tämän vuoksi aina pitää olla edes seisomapaikkoja, aivan joka vuorolla, jäljellä, jotta ihmiset voisivat olla varmoja edes kyytiin pääsemisestä. Se parantaa jo paljon joukkoliikenteen laatua.



Totta puhut, mutta ratkaisu ei ole siirtyminen nivelbusseihin. 

Jos halutaan ratkaista se kapasiteettiongelma kumipyörillä, niin olisi siirryttävä TUPLAnivelbusseihin joissa on seisomakapasiteettia riittävästi. HSL ei vaan ole halukas osallistumaan niiden hankkimisen aiheuttamiin suurempiin kustannuksiin. Kyseisellä kalustolla kun ei ole käyttöä kuin harvoilla linjoilla. Siihenhän törmättiin jo kun tuplanivelet olivat koekäytössä Jokerilla. Millä liikennöitsijällä on halukkuutta ottaa tappiota itselleen vain matkustajien lisäkapasiteetin vuoksi? Ja kuinka kauan matkustajat ovat tyytyväisiä seisomapaikkaan esim. puolen tunnin matkan ajaksi? Istumapaikka on huomattavasti miellyttävämpi tapa matkustaa.

Raide-Jokerihan olisi ratkaisu kapasiteettiongelmiin kaluston puolesta, mutta hinta ja poliittiset päätöksethän ovat ne hidasteet.

----------


## Nak

Enpä tiennytkään että Carrus on korittanut Nivelbusseja City korillekin. http://fin.auto24.ee/used/836898 Luullut aina että vain Uukkari-niveliä  :Smile:  Noita ei vissiin HKL/YTV olisi laskenut minkään arvoiseksi kun on pitänyt olla matalalattia?

----------


## aki

Saatu mahdutettua 63 istumapaikkaa tuohon City-niveleen, tuollaiset letkut olisivat omiaan joidenkin linjojen ruuhka-sarjoissa, kuten nyt h54, h58 ja Jokeri. Ikääkään tuolla ei ole kuin 12v ja hintakin reilu kymppitonni joten ei olisi kallis hankintahintakaan, tietenkin noita pitäisi sitten hankkia enemmän kerralla jotta noista oikeasti olisi hyötyä kuormitetuimmilla linjoilla. Mielestäni ruuhka-aikoina ei ole välttämätöntä vaatia matalaa lattiaa jokaiselle lähdölle kunhan matalien lähtöjen osuus pysyy kohtuullisena. Pelkästään ruuhka-vuoroissa käytettävän kaluston ikärajaa voisi myös nostaa, nykyisen 16v sijaan esim. 20v olisi ihan ok, jos näin olisi ollut, niin esimerkiksi vasta tänä vuonna olisi poistossa Helbin viimeiset nivel-wiimat 9101-9110.

----------


## ipeniemela

Aihe lienee jälleen ajankohtainen, kun Jokerilinja 550 on menossa kilpailutukseen ja yhtenä vaihtoehtona linjalle mahdollisesti tullaan tarjoamaan niveliä. Koska pääkaupunkiseudun viimeiset nivelet poistuivat käytöstä Helbin 91-sarjalaisten B10M-Volvojen tultua yli-ikäisiksi, olen suhteellisen pihalla eri bussivalmistajien tänä päivänä tarjolla olevista nivelmalleista. Olisiko jollain ammattilaisella jotain tietoa näistä ja ehkä myös mielipidettä, mikä malli olisi Jokerilinjalle sopiva vaihtoehto? Minusta nivelet toisivat paitsi vaihtelua HSL-alueen bussikirjoon, myös sujuvuutta Jokerilinjalle, kun nykyisellään telit tuppaavat sumppuuntumaan niin, että parhaimmillaan menee neljä autoa peräkkäin.  :Laughing:  Ja toki nivelten palauttamista katukuvaan voisi harkita monille muillekin linjoille, joilla ne aikanaan olivat päivittäisessä käytössä, olivat mielestäni erittäin tilavia ja mukavia matkustaa, joskin Volvon mahurinivelet olivat aika mestareita jäämään mäessä sutimaan talviliukkailla.  :Laughing:

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Nivelautoja löytyy edelleen monilta valmistajilta. Menestynein malli tällä hetkellä lienee Solaris Urbino 18. Scanialla on OmniCitynsä, Volvolla B7, Unkarissakin useampi valmistaja yrittää periä Ikaruksen aseman, Serbiassa Ikarbus valmistaa täysmataliakin niveliä. Saksalaisista merkeistä en ole ihan varma, silmiinpistävää oli Berliinissäkin erittäin suuri Solariksien määrä. Mutta nivelautot ovat edelleen käyttökelpoisia ja nykyaikaisia! Helsingin "erityisolot" ovat jälleen tuulesta temmattuja.

----------


## Lasse

Scania Citywide LE, Citywide LF
Volvo 8500LEA, 7900
Solaris Urbino 18
Mercedes-Benz Citaro G
MAN Lion's City G
VanHool AG300
Irisbus Citelis

Tuossa kai ne todennäköisimmät vaihtoehdot.

----------


## Knightrider

> Nivelautoja löytyy edelleen monilta valmistajilta. Menestynein malli tällä hetkellä lienee Solaris Urbino 18. Scanialla on OmniCitynsä, Volvolla B7, Unkarissakin useampi valmistaja yrittää periä Ikaruksen aseman, Serbiassa Ikarbus valmistaa täysmataliakin niveliä. Saksalaisista merkeistä en ole ihan varma, silmiinpistävää oli Berliinissäkin erittäin suuri Solariksien määrä. Mutta nivelautot ovat edelleen käyttökelpoisia ja nykyaikaisia! Helsingin "erityisolot" ovat jälleen tuulesta temmattuja.


Mercedesin CapaCityä löytyy 250kpl Turkin Istanbulista BRT-järjestelmään kytkettynä:

----------


## Nak

http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/...fined&id=59089

Ruotsiin näemmä saa edelleen Man Lion´s Cityä Telinä. Tuo vaan taitaa olla LE-kori  :Cool:

----------


## Karosa

> Tuo vaan taitaa olla LE-kori


Näinhän siellä myös lukee, MAN Lion´s City L LE, ovet 2+2+1.

----------


## Koala

Muutamat jo aiemmin viljeli "täysin varmana tietona" että MAN ei enää tee telejä, joku linkitti että ruotsiin niitä oli toimitettu silti ja senkin jälkeen tätä "varmaa tietoa" jaettiin. Nyt niitä siis saa ruotsiin jo toisen kerran tämän "varman tiedon" aikana.

----------


## Nak

Kenties LL mallia, eli täysmatalaa ei valmisteta enää, kun en niitä löytänyt Ruotsistakaan vuoden -09 jälkeen.
Vai olisiko Helbiltä laitettu huhu liikkeelle synonyyminä asialle "nämä ovat epäluotettavia p%#&ja emmekä hanki niitä enää"  :Laughing: 

Mitenhän toimiva kapine Man olisi dieselmoottorilla? Ja olisi edelleen esim. 550:lle täysmatala ollut toimivampi korityyppi kuin tulevat Scalat :/ 

Mielestäni on jokseenkin huvittavaa, että 615:lla, jossa matkustajavaihtuvuutta on vähemmän ja keskinopeutta enemmän, ajetaan avarilla, moni-ovisilla ja meluisilla keskustabusseilla ja hitaampia matkustajavaihtuvampia linjoja ajetaan ahtaammilla ja vähempi-ovisilla scaloilla

----------


## Knightrider

> Mielestäni on jokseenkin huvittavaa, että 615:lla, jossa matkustajavaihtuvuutta on vähemmän ja keskinopeutta enemmän, ajetaan avarilla, moni-ovisilla ja *meluisilla* keskustabusseilla ja hitaampia matkustajavaihtuvampia linjoja ajetaan ahtaammilla ja vähempi-ovisilla scaloilla


Eivät ole olleet mittauksissa meluisia, eikä muutenkaan, tyhjäkäyntiääntäkään tuskin kuulee sisällä. Vai vertailetko sähköbusseihin? :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

> Eivät ole olleet mittauksissa meluisia, eikä muutenkaan, tyhjäkäyntiääntäkään tuskin kuulee sisällä.


HelBin 600-sarjan MANin telimalliset korit kuitenkin rämisevät ja kolisevat nykyään jo sen verran pahasti, että korviin koskee.

----------


## Nak

> Eivät ole olleet mittauksissa meluisia, eikä muutenkaan, tyhjäkäyntiääntäkään tuskin kuulee sisällä. Vai vertailetko sähköbusseihin?


Ainakin viimeksi kun olen mennyt 615:lla, oli moottorin ja voimansiirron äänet yksistään huomattavat Tuusulanväylän osuudella. Tai oikeastaan välillä Käpylä - Lentoasema. Siihen päälle vielä ovien suhina vajaassa 90km/h nopeudessa. Taajamanopeuksissa Man onkin mukavan hiljainen.  :Smile: 

LE-korissa kuitenkin jo rakenne itsessään vaimentaa ääntä, kun ei koko bussi pituudeltaan viistä maata. Ja Moottori+Vaihteisto jää kauemmaksi matkustamosta.

----------


## esko

Tervehdys,

Ajattelin kysyä teiltä asijantuntioilta neuvoa nivelbusseihin liittyen. 
Aloitin juuri vuoden pituisen markkinointiduunin eräässä Englantilaisessa firmassa Lontoon lähellä. 

Kyseisellä firmalla, joka vuokraa ajoneuvoja, on Citaro 0530 G ja Scania Omnicity nivelbusseja yhteensä noin 100kpl tyhjän panttina. Vuosimallit ovat 2003-2004, kunto on jokaisessa todella hyvä mutta ratti on oikealla puolella. Bussit ovat pois käytosta sen takia, koska Lontoo päätti vaihtaa kerrosbusseihin. 

Minun duunini on siis markkinoida ja saada nämä bussit myytyä Eurooppaan tai vaikka toiselle puolelle maapalloa. Olen katsellut maita joissa ajetaan vasemmalla sekä Euroopan maita, joissa on samoja busseja käytossa, jos loytyisi ostajia vara-osiksi.

Olisiko teillä vinkkejä, miten pääsisin näistä nivelbusseista eroon, muuten kuin romuttamalla?

----------


## SD202

> Minun duunini on siis markkinoida ja saada nämä bussit myytyä Eurooppaan tai vaikka toiselle puolelle maapalloa. Olen katsellut maita joissa ajetaan vasemmalla sekä Euroopan maita, joissa on samoja busseja käytossa, jos loytyisi ostajia vara-osiksi.
> 
> Olisiko teillä vinkkejä, miten pääsisin näistä nivelbusseista eroon, muuten kuin romuttamalla?


Ainakin Maltalle ja Sri Lankaan näyttää päätyneen vanhoja brittibusseja, joten vasemman puoleisista ovista ei liene haittaa.

Tämä firma on suht' koht' iso saksalainen käytetyn raskaan kaluston välittäjä, joten kannattaa kysellä sieltä kiinnostusta ainakin varaosiin:
www.alga.de

----------


## jac

HSL:n hallituksen ensi tiistain kokouksen esityslistalla on mielenkiintoinen esitys Helsingin kaupungille toteutettavaksi ehdotettavien vuoden 2020 pienkohteiden joukossa: Linjojen 14, 18 ja 39 mahdollinen muuttaminen sähkökäyttöisillä nivellinja-autoilla ajettavaksi, päätepysäkkien ja pysäkkien parantaminen.

----------


## Makke93

> HSL:n hallituksen ensi tiistain kokouksen esityslistalla on mielenkiintoinen esitys Helsingin kaupungille toteutettavaksi ehdotettavien vuoden 2020 pienkohteiden joukossa: Linjojen 14, 18 ja 39 mahdollinen muuttaminen sähkökäyttöisillä nivellinja-autoilla ajettavaksi, päätepysäkkien ja pysäkkien parantaminen.


Ehdotuksessa Vantaan kaupungille ei löytynyt mainintaa 39:stä, vaikka sen päätepysäkki on Myyrmäessä ja ensi syksystä 39B:n ruuhkan lähdöt siirtyvät varsinaiselle linjalle. Liitteessä on tosin kohta "Runkolinjan 570 (Mellunmäki  Tikkurila  Lentoasema) aloittaa liikennöinnin syksyllä 2021, tutkitaan mahdollisuutta liikennöidä linjaa sähkönivelbusseilla.", joka myös on ainakin itselle ensimmäinen vastaan tullut maininta 570:n lykkääntymisestä taas vuodella.

----------


## hana

> Liitteessä on tosin kohta "Runkolinjan 570 (Mellunmäki  Tikkurila  Lentoasema) aloittaa liikennöinnin syksyllä 2021, tutkitaan mahdollisuutta liikennöidä linjaa sähkönivelbusseilla.", joka myös on ainakin itselle ensimmäinen vastaan tullut maininta 570:n lykkääntymisestä taas vuodella.


Liittyy Ojangon bussivarikon valmistumisen viivästymiseen, joka johtuu taas tehdyistä valituksista.

----------


## Salomaa

> HSL:n hallituksen ensi tiistain kokouksen esityslistalla on mielenkiintoinen esitys Helsingin kaupungille toteutettavaksi ehdotettavien vuoden 2020 pienkohteiden joukossa: Linjojen 14, 18 ja 39 mahdollinen muuttaminen sähkökäyttöisillä nivellinja-autoilla ajettavaksi, päätepysäkkien ja pysäkkien parantaminen.


Nämä linjat ovat usein täysiä ja pysähtyvät joka pysäkillä. Lisäksi suuri linjaosuus on tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa. Todella hyvä ehdotus. Mutta myönnän että oma lehmä ojassa. Käytän 14 ja 39 paljon.

----------


## hana

> Liitteessä on tosin kohta "Runkolinjan 570 (Mellunmäki  Tikkurila  Lentoasema) aloittaa liikennöinnin syksyllä 2021, tutkitaan mahdollisuutta liikennöidä linjaa sähkönivelbusseilla.", joka myös on ainakin itselle ensimmäinen vastaan tullut maininta 570:n lykkääntymisestä taas vuodella.


Kävin eilen lentokentällä ja sanoisin että on ihan hyvä että tuo 570 aloittaa vasta tuolloin, koska meneillään oleva lentokentän remontti on laajuudessaan melkoinen myös liikenteellisesti.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Nämä linjat ovat usein täysiä ja pysähtyvät joka pysäkillä. Lisäksi suuri linjaosuus on tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa. Todella hyvä ehdotus. Mutta myönnän että oma lehmä ojassa. Käytän 14 ja 39 paljon.


 Käytän myös ko. linjoja paljon. En ole erityisemmin nivelautojen ystävä mutta mikäs siinä jos niihin tulee vähintään sama penkkimäärä kuin teleissä eikä vuorovälejä harvenneta. Aikanaanhan oli idea, että jos nivelbusseja käytetään niin vuoroväliä voi harventaa. Vastustan edelleenkin joukkoliikenteessä seisomista. Eri asia jos ajaa vain pari pysäkinväliä mutta allekirjoittanut kävelee sellaiset.

----------


## Salomaa

JOko ne ovat oppineet rakentamaan käytössä kestävät nivelet. Eräs ammattikuski kertoi minulle että nivelten heikko kestävyys on pääsyy, miksi nivelautoista on välillä luovuttu. Aikanaan muuten 39:lläkin oli nivelautoja. Kyllä se tahtoi monesti olla että nivelessä oli reikiä.

----------


## aki

> JOko ne ovat oppineet rakentamaan käytössä kestävät nivelet. Eräs ammattikuski kertoi minulle että nivelten heikko kestävyys on pääsyy, miksi nivelautoista on välillä luovuttu. Aikanaan muuten 39:lläkin oli nivelautoja. Kyllä se tahtoi monesti olla että nivelessä oli reikiä.


Muistaakseni suurin osa HKL:n korkeista nivelistä palveli täydet 16 vuotta ja myös STA:n nivelet olivat liikenteessä pitkäikäisiä. Eivät siis mitenkään huonoja olleet. Viimeiset HKL:n hankkimat nivelet olivat matalat 9601 ja 9602 ja näissä taisi ongelmia olla paljon ja aika pianhan näistä hankkiuduttiinkin eroon.

----------


## vristo

> Viimeiset HKL:n hankkimat nivelet olivat matalat 9601 ja 9602 ja näissä taisi ongelmia olla paljon ja aika pianhan näistä hankkiuduttiinkin eroon.


Jostain syystä näitä ongelmia oli vain Helsingissä ja nämä kummatkin nivelet palvelivat Puolan Gdyniassa vielä kymmenen vuotta (vuoteen 2011) sen jälkeen kun ne poistettiin silloiselta HKL-Bussiliikenteeltä.

----------


## JT

> Jostain syystä näitä ongelmia oli vain Helsingissä ja nämä kummatkin nivelet palvelivat Puolan Gdyniassa vielä kymmenen vuotta (vuoteen 2011) sen jälkeen kun ne poistettiin silloiselta HKL-Bussiliikenteeltä.


Kaikki on suhteellista. Samanlaisia Volvon matalalattianiveliä (Volvo B10LA Carrus City U) oli Tampereella käytössä 8 kappaletta ja yksilöstä riippuen ne palvelivat 12-14 vuotta. Lisäksi muun merkkisiä tai mallisia matalalattianiveliä oli kaupungissa parisenkymmentä kappaletta. Eivät nämäkään ilmeisesti aivan ongelmattomia olleet, mutta luulisin, että esimerkiksi Hämeenkadun mukulapinnoite asetti kalustolle aivan eri luokan rasitusta kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## Eppu

> Aikanaanhan oli idea, että jos nivelbusseja käytetään niin vuoroväliä voi harventaa.


Näin ei taida olla enää eikä tässä tapauksessa. Tampereella vuoroväliä todellakin harvennettiin ja pahimmillaan touhu oli hieman noloa. Toisaalta varsinkin City U -nivelet olivat autoina parhaimmasta päästä niin matkustusmukavuuden kuin kapasiteetinkin kannalta. 

Vaikka matalalattiaiseen nivelautoon ei istumapaikkoja enempää saakaan kuin teliautoon, on siitä tietyissä tapauksissa kuitenkin etua. Leveät oviaukot nopeuttavat hieman pysäkkiaikoja ja aina on seisomapaikkoja jos joltain pysäkiltä tulee kerralla enemmän asiakkaita.

Vielä 90-luvulla matalat nivelet olivat uusi juttu joten sen ajan autoissa oli omat murheensa. Kehityksessä on menty suurin harppauksin eteenpäin, joten samanlaista pajalla seisottamista tuskin on luvassa jos niveliä oikeasti hankitaan.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Talvikelillä HKL:n City-U nivelet eivät meinanneet päästä Simonkadun mäkeä ylös. Muut bussit kulkivat vielä hyvin.

----------


## joboo

Linjojen 14, 18 ja 39 mahdollinen muuttaminen sähkökäyttöisillä nivellinja-autoilla
ajettavaksi, päätepysäkkien ja pysäkkien parantaminen

Kai ne nivelet sielt alkaa tulemaa  :Biggrin:

----------


## vristo

Myös uusi runkolinja 570.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Näin ei taida olla enää eikä tässä tapauksessa. Tampereella vuoroväliä todellakin harvennettiin ja pahimmillaan touhu oli hieman noloa. Toisaalta varsinkin City U -nivelet olivat autoina parhaimmasta päästä niin matkustusmukavuuden kuin kapasiteetinkin kannalta. 
> 
> Vaikka matalalattiaiseen nivelautoon ei istumapaikkoja enempää saakaan kuin teliautoon, on siitä tietyissä tapauksissa kuitenkin etua. Leveät oviaukot nopeuttavat hieman pysäkkiaikoja ja aina on seisomapaikkoja jos joltain pysäkiltä tulee kerralla enemmän asiakkaita.
> 
> Vielä 90-luvulla matalat nivelet olivat uusi juttu joten sen ajan autoissa oli omat murheensa. Kehityksessä on menty suurin harppauksin eteenpäin, joten samanlaista pajalla seisottamista tuskin on luvassa jos niveliä oikeasti hankitaan.


Viimeisessä HSL:n suunnitelmassa käy selvästi ilmi, että valitettavasti vuorovälejä harvennetaan jos nivelbusseja tulee. Istumapaikkoja ei kuitenkaan ole teliautoja enempää.. Kehitys menee väärään suuntaan. Joukkoliikenteeseen halutaan lisää matkustajia mutta samaan aikaan pysäkillä pitää odottaa pitempään, että pääsee seisomaan bussiin. Kuka vielä muistaa kun korkeissa nivelissä oli n. 70 penkkiä?

----------


## vristo

> Viimeisessä HSL:n suunnitelmassa käy selvästi ilmi, että valitettavasti vuorovälejä harvennetaan jos nivelbusseja tulee.


 Missä näin lukee? Laitatko linkin?

----------


## Multsun poika

Tekniikka & Talous 4.3.2019

HSL suunnittelee sähköisten nivelbussien laajamittaista käyttöönottoa.
HSL:n hallitus käsittelee huomenna 5.3. kokouksessaan eri kunnille esitettäviä erilaisia pienrakennuskohteita joukkoliikenteen parantamiseksi. Esityslistassa Helsinkiä kehotetaan varautumaan sähkönivelbusseihin linjoilla 14, 18 ja 39.
"Päätöksiä asiassa ei ole, mutta kyllä meillä on tarkoitus tuoda sähkönivelbusseja Helsinkiin", HSL:n ryhmäpäällikkö Mika Häyrynen sanoo.
Pajamäkeen, Munkkivuoreen ja Myyrmäkeen liikennöivät linjat on valittu pääosin niiden raskaan kuormituksen perusteella.
Linjojen nykyinen sopimusaika menee umpeen vuoden 2020 lopussa. Linjoille olisi Häyrysen arvion mukaan tulossa kaikkiaan vajaat 30 nivelbussia.
Linjojen käyttäjille muutos ei ole pelkästään hyvä asia. Isompien bussien myötä vuoroväliä joudutaan mahdollisesti harventamaan. Istumapaikkojen määrä ei todennäköisesti kasva, joten yhä useampi länsihelsinkiläinen matkustaa kotiinsa seisten.
Bussit maksavat reilut puolitoista kertaa tavallista kalustoa enemmän.
"Eurooppalaiset bussit ovat vielä kalliita, mutta kiinalaisilta valmistajilta kalustoa saa edullisemmin", Häyrynen sanoo.

----------


## kuukanko

Korkealattiaisten nivelten aikaan Suomessa käytettiin pääosin keskimoottoriniveliä, jotka pärjäsivät kohtalaisesti (vaikka omat ongelmansa oli niilläkin). Matalalattiabussien tultua kaupunkibusseista tuli takamoottorisia ja nivelen kanssa se on huono yhdistelmä, mikä aiheutti ongelmia kestävyyden, luotettavuuden ja ajettavuuden kanssa.

Sähköbusseissa on napamoottorit, jolloin niissä keskimmäinen akseli voi olla vetävä matalalattiaisissakin (ja jos rahaa laittaa vähän lisää, niin lisäksi myös taka-akselilla voi olla moottorit), joten niitä ei pitäisi vaivata tuo takamoottorinivelten perusongelma.

----------


## Makke93

14 ja 18 kohdalla en olisi niin huolissani vuorovälin harvenemisesta niveten myötä, kun nykykalustosta suurin osa on vielä kaksiakselista, olettaen siis että kalusto olisi kauttaaltaan niveliä, eikä vain nykyisiä telivuoroja korvaamassa. 39:llä tosin voi olla riski, että jotkut joutuvat seisomaan kauemmin kun 10min esim Pitäjänmäen aseman ja Meilahden välillä, kun nykyinen kalusto on (muistaakseni) pelkkiä telejä. Tahdistaminen linjoihin 14 ja 18 ei taida onnistua jos niille tulee 12 tai 15min vuoroväli ja 39:lle jää 10, mutta jos yhteinen vuoroväli ruuhkassa on 4min, niin tahdistus ei toimi hyvin muutenkaan eikä sitä samalla tavalla tarvitakkaan. 

39:llä on suurin kuormitus sen omalla osuudella juuri ennen Pitäjänmäen asemaa ja samalla aika suuri matkustajien vaihtuvuus asemanpysäkillä, eli riippuen siitä milloin Helsingin poikittaisliikenteen linjastouudistus toteutuu, linja 59 6min vuorovälillä vähentäisi vaaraa pitkiin seisomamatkoihin Konalassa. 

Jos kapasiteetin tarve on nimenomaan niille jotka olisivat kyydissä 5min kantakaupungin alueella, niin pelkkien seisomapaikkojen tarjoaminen heille on ihan perusteltua. Tosin linjoilla joilla on tarvetta nivelille lyhyiden matkojen takia, kannattaisi ottaa hyöty irti väljemmästä seisomatilasta lyhentämällä pysäkkiaikoja ja siten myös kierrosaikoja avorahastuksella.

----------


## vristo

> Tekniikka & Talous 4.3.2019
> Linjojen käyttäjille muutos ei ole pelkästään hyvä asia. Isompien bussien myötä vuoroväliä joudutaan mahdollisesti harventamaan. Istumapaikkojen määrä ei todennäköisesti kasva, joten yhä useampi länsihelsinkiläinen matkustaa kotiinsa seisten.


Olen lukenut tuon artikkelin ja tämä kohta siinä toimittajan päätelmää. Mistä hän on sen keksinyt? Minä sanon, että hän todennäköisesti seuraa tätä Joukkoliikennefoorumia, jossa asialla on spekuloitu vedoten joihinkin 80-luvun nivelbussisuunnitelmiin.

----------


## Melamies

> Olen lukenut tuon artikkelin ja tämä kohta siinä toimittajan päätelmää. Mistä hän on sen keksinyt? Minä sanon, että hän todennäköisesti seuraa tätä Joukkoliikennefoorumia, jossa asialla on spekuloitu vedoten joihinkin 80-luvun nivelbussisuunnitelmiin.


On kokonaisuutena pelkästään positiivista jos toimittajat ja päättäjät seuraavat tätä foorumia. Toivottavasti eivät kuitenkaan tee johtopäätöksiä lukettuaan sieltä täältä rivin tai pari.

----------


## Multsun poika

En tiedä, onko joku muukin ihmetellyt mistä vuorovälien harvennusajatus on peräisin. Nyt asiaa on näköjään jutussa täsmennetty.

"Bussit ovat kalliimpia ja niillä ajaminen maksaa myös tavallisia busseja enemmän. Toisaalta ne kuljettavat enemmän ihmisiä, joten vuorovälejä pystytään vastaavasti harventamaan", Häyrynen puntaroi T&T:lle.
Istumapaikkojen määrä ei todennäköisesti kasva, joten yhä useampi länsihelsinkiläinen matkustaa kotiinsa seisten.
Bussit maksavat reilut puolitoista kertaa tavallista kalustoa enemmän.
"Eurooppalaiset bussit ovat vielä kalliita, mutta kiinalaisilta valmistajilta kalustoa saa edullisemmin", Häyrynen sanoo.
EDIT 5.3. KLO 11:40 Lisätty lähde vuorovälien harventamisesta

----------


## vristo

> En tiedä, onko joku muukin ihmetellyt mistä vuorovälien harvennusajatus on peräisin. Nyt asiaa on näköjään jutussa täsmennetty.EDIT 5.3. KLO 11:40 Lisätty lähde vuorovälien harventamisesta


 Kun katsoo mun päivityksen kellon aikaa ja vertaa tuohon toimittajan päivityksen kellon aikaan, niin toimittajalla on selvästi tämä JLF-syöte koko ajan päällä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo toimittaja voisi kysellä Höseliltä, mitä järkeä koko tässä touhussa on linjojen 14/18/39 osalta. Meillehän on tulossa Vihdintien ratikka, jonka on määrä olla liikenteessä noin 10 vuoden kuluttua. Kun tiedämme toteutuspolun olevan se, että aloitetaan Topeliuksenkadun rinnakkaisradasta, sitten perusparannetaan Manskun rata ja sitten aloitetaan liikenne, niin linjaryppäällä 14/18/39 lie elinvuosia jäljellä sellaiset 78 vuotta, joista pari viimeistä ajettaisiin herkillä nivelbusseilla keskellä ratatyömaata.

Eli onko Kiinan nivelet niin halpoja, että ne kannattaa hankkia noin lyhyttä käyttöaikaa varten, ja ajaa siellä huonokuntoisella kiskotyömaalla loppuun?

----------


## vristo

> Tuo toimittaja voisi kysellä Höseliltä, mitä järkeä koko tässä touhussa on linjojen 14/18/39 osalta. Meillehän on tulossa Vihdintien ratikka, jonka on määrä olla liikenteessä noin 10 vuoden kuluttua. Kun tiedämme toteutuspolun olevan se, että aloitetaan Topeliuksenkadun rinnakkaisradasta, sitten perusparannetaan Manskun rata ja sitten aloitetaan liikenne, niin linjaryppäällä 14/18/39 lie elinvuosia jäljellä sellaiset 78 vuotta, joista pari viimeistä ajettaisiin herkillä nivelbusseilla keskellä ratatyömaata.
> 
> Eli onko Kiinan nivelet niin halpoja, että ne kannattaa hankkia noin lyhyttä käyttöaikaa varten, ja ajaa siellä huonokuntoisella kiskotyömaalla loppuun?


No siis, jos sähköbussien akku- ja lataustekniikka kehityy nykyistä vauhtia, niin nuo sähkönivelet ovat varikoilla ladattavia eivätkä tarvitse erillisiä pikalatausasemia päätepysäkeillä. Toisin sanoen vuonna 2021 ne voivat olla sellaisia, että niitä voi käyttää siinä missä mitä tahansa muutakin bussia. Ja sähköisinä niillä ei ole dieselbussien päästörajoituksia (joiden vähentämiseen mm. Helsinki on sitoutunut). 
7-10 vuottahan on käytännössä yhden liikennennöintisopimuksen mittainen, joten ainakin sen aikaa mentäneen vielä busseilla.

----------


## Miska

> 14 ja 18 kohdalla en olisi niin huolissani vuorovälin harvenemisesta niveten myötä, kun nykykalustosta suurin osa on vielä kaksiakselista, olettaen siis että kalusto olisi kauttaaltaan niveliä, eikä vain nykyisiä telivuoroja korvaamassa. 39:llä tosin voi olla riski, että jotkut joutuvat seisomaan kauemmin kun 10min esim Pitäjänmäen aseman ja Meilahden välillä, kun nykyinen kalusto on (muistaakseni) pelkkiä telejä. Tahdistaminen linjoihin 14 ja 18 ei taida onnistua jos niille tulee 12 tai 15min vuoroväli ja 39:lle jää 10, mutta jos yhteinen vuoroväli ruuhkassa on 4min, niin tahdistus ei toimi hyvin muutenkaan eikä sitä samalla tavalla tarvitakkaan.


On ihan mahdollista, että mikäli sähköniveliin tuolla nykyisessä 14/18/39-käytävässä mennään, tapahtuu myös linjastossa samalla muutoksia. Esimerkiksi nykyisten linjojen sijaan voitaisiinkin liikennöidä kahta 10 minuutin vuorovälin linjaa nivelkalustolla. Eiranrannan ratikka tullee joka tapauksessa muuttamaan Etelä-Helsingin linjastoa jossain määrin.

----------


## vristo

> Esimerkiksi nykyisten linjojen sijaan voitaisiinkin liikennöidä kahta 10 minuutin vuorovälin linjaa nivelkalustollam


Jolloin runko-osuudella olisi viiden minuutin vuoroväli. Tämä olisi todella ihanteellinen tilanne.

----------


## junabongari

> Tuo toimittaja voisi kysellä Höseliltä, mitä järkeä koko tässä touhussa on linjojen 14/18/39 osalta. Meillehän on tulossa Vihdintien ratikka, jonka on määrä olla liikenteessä noin 10 vuoden kuluttua. Kun tiedämme toteutuspolun olevan se, että aloitetaan Topeliuksenkadun rinnakkaisradasta, sitten perusparannetaan Manskun rata ja sitten aloitetaan liikenne, niin linjaryppäällä 14/18/39 lie elinvuosia jäljellä sellaiset 78 vuotta, joista pari viimeistä ajettaisiin herkillä nivelbusseilla keskellä ratatyömaata.
> 
> Eli onko Kiinan nivelet niin halpoja, että ne kannattaa hankkia noin lyhyttä käyttöaikaa varten, ja ajaa siellä huonokuntoisella kiskotyömaalla loppuun?


Vihdintien ratikka voi korvata linjat 18 ja 14, mutta se ei kulje loppupäässään samaa reittiä 39:n kanssa.

----------


## j-lu

Miksi 39 ylipäänsä tulee keskustaan? Alkumatkan liityntälinja lähijunille, loppuosan täysin turha.

----------


## vristo

> Miksi 39 ylipäänsä tulee keskustaan? Alkumatkan liityntälinja lähijunille, loppuosan täysin turha.


Samasta syystä kuin Mäkelänkadun ja Lahdentien bussilinjat tulevat Rautatientorille. Tai Manskua tullaan Elielinaukiolle ja Kamppiin. Nimimerkki "Miska" tai "late" voisi selostaa asiantuntevammin, miksi näin on yhä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vihdintien ratikka voi korvata linjat 18 ja 14, mutta se ei kulje loppupäässään samaa reittiä 39:n kanssa.


Kun Topeliuksenkadulla kulkee nelosen ratikka ja Vihdintiellä oma ratikkansa, niin ei 39 siinä vaiheessa enää ole olemassa. Voipi olla tuolla numerolla jonkunlainen moniliityntäbussi toki, mutta ei mitään sellaista, joka tarvitsisi nivelautoja.




> Miksi 39 ylipäänsä tulee keskustaan? Alkumatkan liityntälinja lähijunille, loppuosan täysin turha.


Ei se kauaa enää tule.

Turhin noista on tietysti 14, sehän on käytännössä pelkkä nyky-14:n tukilinja pohjoisheilurilla. Muutamaa mummoa lukuunottamatta ei lie mitään estettä sille, että jo "huomenna" lakkautetaan 14, pidennetään 39 Eiraan ja katsotaan tarjonta kysyntää vastaavaksi.

----------


## Makke93

> Miksi 39 ylipäänsä tulee keskustaan? Alkumatkan liityntälinja lähijunille, loppuosan täysin turha.


39:hän kulki vielä hiljattain Pitäjänmäestä Vihdintien ja Manneheimintien kautta Kamppiin. Nykyinen Reitti tuli vasta 2012 kun se yhdistettiin 539:iin. Eli se on liitynnän lisäksi eräänlainen poikittaislinja Martinlaakson radan varresta Munkkiniemeen ja samalla hidas yhteys Konalasta keskustaan, koska se on kompromissi suoran linjan ja poikittaislinjan kesken. Toivon mukaan Vihdintien ratikan suunnitelmaan sisältyy käännös Huopalahdenkadulta Jokerille Huopalahden asemalle. Tällöin Martinlaakson radan varresta saataisiin nopeampi yhteys junavaihdolla Munkkiniemeen esim jatkamalla 7 Meilahdesta pelkällä kääntöraiteen rakentamisella Huopalahden aseman pohjoispuolelle. Ilmankin kääntöraidetta voi linjan tehdä jos Kalasataman linjaa ajetaan kaksisuuntaisella pikaraitiotiekalustolla, niin se voitaisiin ajaa 7 reittiä Meilahteen ja siitä Huopalahteen. Siellä se voidaan kääntää ilman erillistä kääntöraidetta vaan vain pelkällä ristikolla joita tulee olemaan määrävälein Jokerin varrella muutenkin. Tällöin siis 7 jäisi Länsi-Pasilaan. 




> On ihan mahdollista, että mikäli sähköniveliin tuolla nykyisessä 14/18/39-käytävässä mennään, tapahtuu myös linjastossa samalla muutoksia. Esimerkiksi nykyisten linjojen sijaan voitaisiinkin liikennöidä kahta 10 minuutin vuorovälin linjaa nivelkalustolla. Eiranrannan ratikka tullee joka tapauksessa muuttamaan Etelä-Helsingin linjastoa jossain määrin.





> Ei se kauaa enää tule.
> 
> Turhin noista on tietysti 14, sehän on käytännössä pelkkä nyky-14:n tukilinja pohjoisheilurilla. Muutamaa mummoa lukuunottamatta ei lie mitään estettä sille, että jo "huomenna" lakkautetaan 14, pidennetään 39 Eiraan ja katsotaan tarjonta kysyntää vastaavaksi.


Eiranrannan Hankesuunnitelmassa ei ole sen ihmeempää kuin 14 siirto samalle päätepysäkille 18 kanssa, joka tosiaan tekee 14 helpon korvata 39:llä. 39:n ajo Myyrmäkeen asti 10min välein ja vielä nivelillä on minusta tosin ylitarjontaa. Muutenkin Vihdintien ratikka tulee varmaan syömään pois sen suunnan bussilinjojen kantakaupunkisosuuden Valimon terminaalin myötä tai ainakin niiden linjojen joita ei ole muutettu runkolinjoiksi. Helsingin poikittaisliikennesuunnitelmassa 59:n (tai mikä sen numero runkolinjana onkaan) jatko Malminkartanoon on minusta valmistautumista siihen että se korvaa 39:n Vihdintien ratikan aloittaessa. Mikäli telisähköbussit yhtäkkiä tulevatkin markkinoille ja nivelbussien takia ei linjakolmikkoa muutetakkaan, niin 59 syö pois ainakin 39B:n, siis 51:n lisäksi

----------


## Eppu

> Eli onko Kiinan nivelet niin halpoja, että ne kannattaa hankkia noin lyhyttä käyttöaikaa varten, ja ajaa siellä huonokuntoisella kiskotyömaalla loppuun?


Onhan ne joka tapauksessa paljon halvempia kuin yksikään kiskoliikennehanke kalustoineen. Mutta rahaa tuntuu nykyään olevan vaikka mihin kun sitä kaadettiin surutta koko ajan extraa länsimetroonkin.

----------


## Max

> Toivon mukaan Vihdintien ratikan suunnitelmaan sisältyy käännös Huopalahdenkadulta Jokerille Huopalahden asemalle. Tällöin Martinlaakson radan varresta saataisiin nopeampi yhteys junavaihdolla Munkkiniemeen esim jatkamalla 7 Meilahdesta pelkällä kääntöraiteen rakentamisella Huopalahden aseman pohjoispuolelle. Ilmankin kääntöraidetta voi linjan tehdä jos Kalasataman linjaa ajetaan kaksisuuntaisella pikaraitiotiekalustolla, niin se voitaisiin ajaa 7 reittiä Meilahteen ja siitä Huopalahteen.


Eikös Vihdintien ratikan suunnitelmissa ole ajateltu tuota Kehäradan junista vaihtoa Pohjois-Haagan asemalle, jonka tuntumaan tulisi ratikan päätepysäkki?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös Vihdintien ratikan suunnitelmissa ole ajateltu tuota Kehäradan junista vaihtoa Pohjois-Haagan asemalle, jonka tuntumaan tulisi ratikan päätepysäkki?


Sellaisen suunnitelman minäkin olen nähnyt ja mielestäni siinä ei ole oikeastaan minkäänlaista järkeä. jos Vihdintielle rakennetaan ratikka niin sen pitää kulkea vähintään Konalaan tai mieluiten Rajatorppaan/Pähkinärinteeseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Sellaisen suunnitelman minäkin olen nähnyt ja mielestäni siinä ei ole oikeastaan minkäänlaista järkeä. jos Vihdintielle rakennetaan ratikka niin sen pitää kulkea vähintään Konalaan tai mieluiten Rajatorppaan/Pähkinärinteeseen.


Kyllä se kulkee. Tämä Kaupintien ratikka on vasta ensimmäinen vaihe.

----------


## Makke93

> Eikös Vihdintien ratikan suunnitelmissa ole ajateltu tuota Kehäradan junista vaihtoa Pohjois-Haagan asemalle, jonka tuntumaan tulisi ratikan päätepysäkki?


Ratikka on tulossa Kaupintielle, mutta suunnitelmissa on vielä katkoviiva Kaaren eteen asti, eli päätepysäkkiä ei ole kai vielä lopullisesti päätetty. Kaupintien pysäkin kohdalle on tosin parhaimmillaan yli 150m kävely Pohjois-Haagan aseman laituritasolta, kun taas Huopalahdessa laiturilta pyskille on 30m.

Yhteys Huopalahdesta nopeuttaa myös yhteyttä Rantaradan varteen, mutta en sitä tuossa maininnut, kun oli puhe Martinlaakson radan poikittaisyhteyksistä ja 39:stä

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ratikka on tulossa Kaupintielle, mutta suunnitelmissa on vielä katkoviiva Kaaren eteen asti, eli päätepysäkkiä ei ole kai vielä lopullisesti päätetty. Kaupintien pysäkin kohdalle on tosin parhaimmillaan yli 150m kävely Pohjois-Haagan aseman laituritasolta, kun taas Huopalahdessa laiturilta pyskille on 30m.
> 
> Yhteys Huopalahdesta nopeuttaa myös yhteyttä Rantaradan varteen, mutta en sitä tuossa maininnut, kun oli puhe Martinlaakson radan poikittaisyhteyksistä ja 39:stä


Koko haaraa Kaupintietä pitkin ei tarvittaisi jos sitten kun sekä Jokeri ja kiskot Munkkiniemestä Vihdintielle ovat  valmiit ajettaisiin yksi rinnakkainen ratikkalinja keskustasta Huopalahden aseman kautta esim Maunulaan tai Käpylään tai vielä parempi niin että se palaisi sieltä takaisin keskustaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Nyt kun pää on avattu ja sähkönivelbussit ovat tuloillaan vuonna 2021 HSL-liikenteeseen linjoille 14, 18, 39 ja 570, näen niille jo seuraavat käyttökohteet:

Linjat 58, eli ensi syksystä alkaen runkolinja 500, sekä linja 59. Näiden linjojen nykyiset sopimukset optioineen ovat loppumassa vuoden 2022 lopulla. Linjaa 59:hän ollaan jatkamassa Malminkartanoon asti ja sen nykyinen rinnakkaislinja 50 ollaan lopettamassa jo ensi syksynä. Tällöin linjasta 59 tulee siis hyvin runkolinjamainen ja se saattaisi olla hyvä linja oikeksi runkolinjaksi nostamiseen lähivuosina.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuo toimittaja voisi kysellä Höseliltä, mitä järkeä koko tässä touhussa on linjojen 14/18/39 osalta. Meillehän on tulossa Vihdintien ratikka, jonka on määrä olla liikenteessä noin 10 vuoden kuluttua. Kun tiedämme toteutuspolun olevan se, että aloitetaan Topeliuksenkadun rinnakkaisradasta, sitten perusparannetaan Manskun rata ja sitten aloitetaan liikenne, niin linjaryppäällä 14/18/39 lie elinvuosia jäljellä sellaiset 78 vuotta, joista pari viimeistä ajettaisiin herkillä nivelbusseilla keskellä ratatyömaata.
> 
> Eli onko Kiinan nivelet niin halpoja, että ne kannattaa hankkia noin lyhyttä käyttöaikaa varten, ja ajaa siellä huonokuntoisella kiskotyömaalla loppuun?


Toinen vaihtoehto on, ettei höselillä uskota kovin vakavasti Helsingin kykyyn toteuttaa Topeliuksen/Fredan -ratikkaa suunnitellulla aikataululla. Töölössä vielä asukkaat vastustavat kaikkia järkeviä katusuunnitelmia ja niitä mitä kannattavat, ei kannata huonoina toteuttaa. Ihan toinen tilanne kuin esim. Hämeentiellä, jossa oli asukkaiden melko vahva ja lähes yksimielinen tuki.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Nyt kun pää on avattu ja sähkönivelbussit ovat tuloillaan vuonna 2021 HSL-liikenteeseen linjoille 14, 18, 39 ja 570, näen niille jo seuraavat käyttökohteet:
> 
> Linjat 58, eli ensi syksystä alkaen runkolinja 500, sekä linja 59. Näiden linjojen nykyiset sopimukset optioineen ovat loppumassa vuoden 2022 lopulla. Linjaa 59:hän ollaan jatkamassa Malminkartanoon asti ja sen nykyinen rinnakkaislinja 50 ollaan lopettamassa jo ensi syksynä. Tällöin linjasta 59 tulee siis hyvin runkolinjamainen ja se saattaisi olla hyvä linja oikeksi runkolinjaksi nostamiseen lähivuosina.


Eihän linjaa 50 vielä ensi syksynä olla lakkauttamassa, ainakaan liikennöintisuunnitelman mukaan. https://www.hsl.fi/liikennointisuunn...elma-2019-2020

----------


## vristo

> Eihän linjaa 50 vielä ensi syksynä olla lakkauttamassa, ainakaan liikennöintisuunnitelman mukaan. https://www.hsl.fi/liikennointisuunn...elma-2019-2020


Sorry joo, vasta suunnitelma vuodelle 2020:
https://www.hsl.fi/poikittaisyhteydet

----------


## Makke93

> Koko haaraa Kaupintietä pitkin ei tarvittaisi jos sitten kun sekä Jokeri ja kiskot Munkkiniemestä Vihdintielle ovat  valmiit ajettaisiin yksi rinnakkainen ratikkalinja keskustasta Huopalahden aseman kautta esim Maunulaan tai Käpylään tai vielä parempi niin että se palaisi sieltä takaisin keskustaan.
> 
> t. Rainer


Vihdintien ratikka ei kuitenkaan ole puhdas joukkoliikennehanke vaan osa bulevardisointeja. Jos uusi rata loppuisi jo Haagan liikenneymprään, niin täydennysrakentamista ei saataisi tehtyä melkein ollenkaan,




> Toinen vaihtoehto on, ettei höselillä uskota kovin vakavasti Helsingin kykyyn toteuttaa Topeliuksen/Fredan -ratikkaa suunnitellulla aikataululla. Töölössä vielä asukkaat vastustavat kaikkia järkeviä katusuunnitelmia ja niitä mitä kannattavat, ei kannata huonoina toteuttaa. Ihan toinen tilanne kuin esim. Hämeentiellä, jossa oli asukkaiden melko vahva ja lähes yksimielinen tuki.


Ainakin kun yleisokommenteja katsoo Topeliuksenkadun ratikasta, niin vaikeaa kyllä löytää tuolta vastustaavaa mielipidettä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Veikkaan, että ovat ne vastustajat enemmän lankapuhelin ja kirjeposti -kansaa. Mut kuuleman mukaan niitä on.

----------


## 339-DF

> ^ Veikkaan, että ovat ne vastustajat enemmän lankapuhelin ja kirjeposti -kansaa. Mut kuuleman mukaan niitä on.


Nämä ovat siinä mielessä hyvin ongelmallisia, että he vastustavat hanketta, joka toteutuu siinä vaiheessa kun he itse ovat jo muuttaneet Hietaniemeen tai Honkanummelle. Ehkäpä suunnitteluporras osaa suhtautua näihin oikeanasteisella vakavuudella.

Noin ylipäätään en ole Topeliuksen kohdalla kovin huolissani kansalaispalautteesta. Kyseessä on sen verran ison kokoluokan hanke, ettei siinä ole enää asukkailla sananvaltaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vihdintien ratikka ei kuitenkaan ole puhdas joukkoliikennehanke vaan osa bulevardisointeja. Jos uusi rata loppuisi jo Haagan liikenneymprään, niin täydennysrakentamista ei saataisi tehtyä melkein ollenkaan,


Tarkoitin kyllä että Vihdintietä pitkin ratikka Pähkinärinteeseen mutta toinen linja keskustasta Haagan kautta Maunulaan jne. Silloin ne jotka tulevat junalla kehärataa pitkin voivat vaihtaa ratikkaan Huopalahden asemalla josta se kulkee suorempaa reittiä Munkkiniiemeen, Meilahteen Töölöön jne

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

Jos vertaa Helsinkiä ja Tukholmaa, Tukholmassa busseilla matkustetaan yleensä vain lyhyt matka. Sen tyyppisiä bussilinjoja kuin tuleva 40 ei ole olemassa Tukholmassa. Siksi nivelet on Helsingissä virhehankinta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Jos vertaa Helsinkiä ja Tukholmaa, Tukholmassa busseilla matkustetaan yleensä vain lyhyt matka. Sen tyyppisiä bussilinjoja kuin tuleva 40 ei ole olemassa Tukholmassa. Siksi nivelet on Helsingissä virhehankinta.


Olen ollut iät ja ajat sitä mieltä, että Suomen ja etenkin Helsingin kannattaa pitää kiinni siitä, että kulkuneuvoissa on paljon istumapaikkoja. Jos niveliin voi saada vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin teleihin niin silloin asiassa on jotain mätää.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Olen ollut iät ja ajat sitä mieltä, että Suomen ja etenkin Helsingin kannattaa pitää kiinni siitä, että kulkuneuvoissa on paljon istumapaikkoja. Jos niveliin voi saada vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin teleihin niin silloin asiassa on jotain mätää.



Ruuhka-aikaan on telibussitkin täynnä myös seisovia matkustajia. Siinne nivelet sopivat hyvin. Esim. 500 -linja

----------


## 8.6

Etumataliin nivelbusseihin saa hieman enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin teleihin. HSL vaatii kokomatalia niveliä, mutta Turkuun voitaisiin hankkia etumatalia, jos on tarve. Ruotsissa on jonkin verran uusia etumatalia nivelbusseja pidemmillä linjoilla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ruuhka-aikaan on telibussitkin täynnä myös seisovia matkustajia. Siinne nivelet sopivat hyvin. Esim. 500 -linja


Seisovia matkustajia on toisaalta vielä enemmän, jos otetaan käyttöön nivelbussit. Suuri istumapaikkamäärä on hyvä kulttuurinen ominaispiirre, vaikka jotkin muut eivät ehkä olisikaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Seisovia matkustajia on toisaalta vielä enemmän, jos otetaan käyttöön nivelbussit. Suuri istumapaikkamäärä on hyvä kulttuurinen ominaispiirre, vaikka jotkin muut eivät ehkä olisikaan.


Täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## hylje

> Seisovia matkustajia on toisaalta vielä enemmän, jos otetaan käyttöön nivelbussit. Suuri istumapaikkamäärä on hyvä kulttuurinen ominaispiirre, vaikka jotkin muut eivät ehkä olisikaan.


Matkustajia joukkoliikenteessä kuljetetaan, ei istuimia. Istumapaikat ovat hyvää palvelua haittaava päähänpinttymä, mitä tulee suuren matkustajamäärän kaupunkilinjoihin. Sen lisäksi että matkustajia pitää saada mahtumaan kyytiin, heidät pitää vieläpä saada kyytiin ja pois kyydistä nopeasti.

Suomessa ei juurikaan ole kaupunkeja (joissa tarvitaan kaupunkijoukkoliikennettä), joten houkutus yleistää maaseutuliikenteen istumapaikkatarpeet kaikkeen joukkoliikenteeseen on suuri.

----------


## 339-DF

> Matkustajia joukkoliikenteessä kuljetetaan, ei istuimia.


Voipi olla, että jos niitä istuimia ei ole tarjolla, niin sitten ei tule matkustajiakaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Voipi olla, että jos niitä istuimia ei ole tarjolla, niin sitten ei tule matkustajiakaan.


Eipä ole ollut ongelma ainakaan metroissa...

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipä ole ollut ongelma ainakaan metroissa...


Tämä oli varmaan vitsi? Ei kai kukaan tosissaan vertaa metron ja bussin matkustusmukavuutta toisiinsa ja totea, että istumapaikkojen merkitys on yhtä suuri/pieni.

----------


## hylje

> Voipi olla, että jos niitä istuimia ei ole tarjolla, niin sitten ei tule matkustajiakaan.


Voipi olla, että jos bussiin ei mahdu kyytiin, niin sitten ei tule matkustajiakaan. Ihanan pinttynyt tämä ajatus että bussilinja ei voisi olla ruuhkainen ja tukkoinen.

----------


## Minä vain

> Voipi olla, että jos bussiin ei mahdu kyytiin, niin sitten ei tule matkustajiakaan. Ihanan pinttynyt tämä ajatus että bussilinja ei voisi olla ruuhkainen ja tukkoinen.


Jos bussiin ei mahdu kyytiin, korvataan se raideliikenteellä eikä laiteta matkustajia seisomaan.

----------


## hylje

> Jos bussiin ei mahdu kyytiin, korvataan se raideliikenteellä eikä laiteta matkustajia seisomaan.


Raideliikenneprojektin suorittaminen alusta loppuun kestää vähintään vuosikymmenen (+poliittinen neliraajajarrutus, rahoitus jne), kyllä siinä on tehokkaalle kaupunkibussiliikenteelle lokero. Kuljetetaan  ihmisiä sinne minne ne ihmiset haluavat mennä, parhaalla tavalla mikä on juuri nyt toteutettavissa.

----------


## Makke93

Kun keskustelu lähti liikkeelle siitä kuinka uusien runkolinjojen niveliin vaadittiin 2 paikkaa vähemmän kuin teleihin yleensä, on hyvä muistaa ettei siinä ehdontahtoen valittu seisomapaikkoja istumapaikkojen sijaan, vaan haluttiin sähkökalustoa. Ja koska sähkötelit olivat vasta tekemässä tuloaan silloin, ei niitä voinut vaatia kilpailutuksessa, vaan nivelet olivat ainoat pätkiä isommat. 

Ei ole ihme että istumapaikkoja on vähemmän, kun nivel on bussin pituudesta melkein saman kuin se lisäpituus, jonka siitä bussille saa, ja kaksilehtinen takaovi vie lisäksi penkkirivin. Takaoveakin vastapäätä on lastenvaunupaikat, jotka muuttaa istuimia läpällisiksi. Nivelen sisäpuoli ei kuitenkaan ole ihan koko penkkirivin mittainen eli ehkä sijoittamalla penkkejä selkä niveltä päin saataisiin edes vähän enemmän istumapaikkoja. Amerikassa tällaisia näyttäisi olevan. Lisäksi koska nivel leviää hieman jalkojen korkeudella, penkkien sijoittaminen tuohon ei veisi pelkästään seisomapinta-alaa. Amerikassa bussit on kai pari senttiä leveämpiä, muttei niin paljoa että sillä olisi vaikutusta. Jos käytävä onkin liian ahdas, penkkien sijoittaminen edes toiselle puolelle olisi jo kuitenkin parannusta.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tämä oli varmaan vitsi? Ei kai kukaan tosissaan vertaa metron ja bussin matkustusmukavuutta toisiinsa ja totea, että istumapaikkojen merkitys on yhtä suuri/pieni.


En vertaakaan matkustusmukavuutta, mutta istumapaikkojen merkitys on pääasiallisesti riippuvainen matkan pituudesta. Jos tangot ovat aseteltu oikein bussissa, kyllä sielläkin pystyy ihan hyvin seisomaan t. olen käyttänyt 550:ä ruuhkassa. Jos matkustajat odottavat aina löytävänsä ruuhkassakin istumapaikan niin voivat vaikka vaihtaa takseihin, koska sellaista palvelua ei ole kannattava tuottaa 2,80 hintaisilla lipuilla.

Ja vielä lisäksi se, että ruuhkan ulkopuolella telin/nivelen verran istuimia pitäisi riittää melkein aina 40:n vuoroväleillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> En vertaakaan matkustusmukavuutta, mutta istumapaikkojen merkitys on pääasiallisesti riippuvainen matkan pituudesta. Jos tangot ovat aseteltu oikein bussissa, kyllä sielläkin pystyy ihan hyvin seisomaan t. olen käyttänyt 550:ä ruuhkassa. Jos matkustajat odottavat aina löytävänsä ruuhkassakin istumapaikan niin voivat vaikka vaihtaa takseihin, koska sellaista palvelua ei ole kannattava tuottaa 2,80 hintaisilla lipuilla.
> 
> Ja vielä lisäksi se, että ruuhkan ulkopuolella telin/nivelen verran istuimia pitäisi riittää melkein aina 40:n vuoroväleillä.


Minusta tämä ajatuksesi on kamala. Matkustusmukavuudella ei ole väliä ja bussissa pystyy seisomaan. Ja jos tämä laaduttomuus ei kelpaa, niin sitten ei kuulu Höselin kohderyhmään ollenkaan.

Ymmärrän kyllä, mistä tällainen ajatusmaailma kumpuaa  esimerkin voima on niin vahva. Sillä juuri tuolla tavallahan meidän joukkoliikenne pyörii. Vain juhlapuheissa jaksetaan välillä höpötellä jotain tyhjänpäiväistä laadusta ja houkuttelevuudesta. Mutta totuus on sitten se, että niille köyhille ja kipeille, joilla ei ole varaa ajaa autolla tai terveyttä polkea fillarilla, on pakko järjestää minimikuluilla jotain sellaista jonkinlaiset vähimmäistarpeet tyydyttävää liikennettä, jossa olennaista on se, että busseissa pystyy seisomaan, kunhan on ne tukitangot. Ja jos siellä sattuu sitten kurvissa kaatumaan, niin mitäpä sekään haittaa. Pääsehän sieltä lattialta omin jaloin ylös, eikä ihminen kaikkia niitä 32 hammastakaan välttämättä tarvitse. Eikö niin?

Kadehdin sellaisia yhteiskuntia, joissa joukkoliikenne tehdään oikeasti autoilun vaihtoehdoksi. Jossa sitä kehitetään oikeasti matkustajien ehdoilla, ja heitä palvelevaksi. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että pahimmassa ruuhkahuipussa on kaikille aina tarjolla istumapaikka, mutta palvelutaso saadaan silti sellaiseksi, että joukkoliikenne on aidosti houkuttelevaa ja että matka-aikakin on, jos ei nyt ihan sama kuin autolla, niin ainakin vain sen verran pitempi, että auto jää talliin, tai jopa autokauppaan.

Toisaalta ymmärrän, että tuollainen ajatusmaailma on meillä Suomessa niin kovin vieras, ettei tuollaista osaa edes kaivata. Siitähän ne takavuosien hassut Euroopan paras joukkoliikenne -vitsitkin saivat alkunsa. Kun ei paremmasta tiedä, tyytyy sellaiseenkin, jota muu maailma pitää umpisurkeana. Vielä ikävämpää on se, kun tuollainen ajatusmaailma leviää myös ammattilaisina itseään pitäviin, kuten meilläkin on monessa tapauksessa tainnut varsinkin takavuosina käydä.

----------


## canis lupus

339-DF:lle pitäisi varata joka bussiin hlökohtainen nahkapenkki jotta hän olisi viimeinkin tyytyväinen. Häneltä tuntuu puuttuvan empatiakyky. Ei ajattele vanhuksia ja sairaita yhtään. Joukkoliikennettä on nimenomaan kehitettävä sopivaksi matkustajille vauvasta vaariin ja vain täysmatala kalusto on tasavertainen myös apuvälineitä käyttäville vanhuksille. Suomalainen 20-30 vuotias henkilö vain katsoo tyypillisesti puhelimen ruutua penkillänsä kun vanha kepillinen mummo seisoo vieressä tungoksen keskellä. Kuinkahan monta kertaa olen joutunut kuljettajana kuuluttamaan että matka ei jatku ennen kuin bussiin noussut keppiä käyttävä vanhus on saanut istumapaikan. Siinä sitten ihmetellään

----------


## Melamies

> 339-DF:lle pitäisi varata joka bussiin hlökohtainen nahkapenkki jotta hän olisi viimeinkin tyytyväinen. Häneltä tuntuu puuttuvan empatiakyky. Ei ajattele vanhuksia ja sairaita yhtään. Joukkoliikennettä on nimenomaan kehitettävä sopivaksi matkustajille vauvasta vaariin ja vain täysmatala kalusto on tasavertainen myös apuvälineitä käyttäville vanhuksille. Suomalainen 20-30 vuotias henkilö vain katsoo tyypillisesti puhelimen ruutua penkillänsä kun vanha kepillinen mummo seisoo vieressä tungoksen keskellä. Kuinkahan monta kertaa olen joutunut kuljettajana kuuluttamaan että matka ei jatku ennen kuin bussiin noussut keppiä käyttävä vanhus on saanut istumapaikan. Siinä sitten ihmetellään


En ole 339-DF, mutta en ole saanut samanlaista käsitystä hänen ajatuksistaan. Hän on kritisoinut pienkalustolinjoja ja ne ehkä vievät ovelta ovella, mutta eivät ole muuten helppoja liikuntaesteisten käyttää.

----------


## hylje

Joukkoliikenne on houkuttelevaa ja aidosti autoilun vaihtoehto ulkoisista syistä, eli kaupunkirakenteesta. Suomessa joukkoliikenne on yli 90-prosenttisesti harrastelua koska täällä ei ylipäätänsä suostuta rakentamaan kunnollista kaupunkirakennetta. Helsingissäkin alkaa taas olla vallassa kaupungistumisen vastaisuus hetkellisen kirityksen jälkeen.

Hyvässä kaupunkiympäristössä on paljon ihmisiä ja matkakohteet lähellä, joten tilava bussi on erinomaista palvelua. Istumapaikkapäähänpinttymä toisi vain ahtaita käytäviä ja hidastelua, kun kapeista käytävistä ja ovista on mahdoton päästä ulos jos siellä on muitakin ihmisiä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Raideliikenneprojektin suorittaminen alusta loppuun kestää vähintään vuosikymmenen (+poliittinen neliraajajarrutus, rahoitus jne), kyllä siinä on tehokkaalle kaupunkibussiliikenteelle lokero. Kuljetetaan  ihmisiä sinne minne ne ihmiset haluavat mennä, parhaalla tavalla mikä on juuri nyt toteutettavissa.


Raideliikenteen tarve ei tule kenellekään yllätyksenä, vaan suunnittelu voidaan aloittaa kauan ennen kuin tarve muodostuu. Ja jos silti ei saada suunniteltua raideliikennettä, tulee busseja lisätä juuri niin paljon että joukkoliikenteessä on jokaiselle istumapaikka. Minulla on ilmainen autopaikka odottamassa ulko-oven edessä sitä että vain ottaisin sen käyttöön, ja sama tilanne on useimmilla muillakin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä.

----------


## hylje

> Raideliikenteen tarve ei tule kenellekään yllätyksenä, vaan suunnittelu voidaan aloittaa kauan ennen kuin tarve muodostuu. Ja jos silti ei saada suunniteltua raideliikennettä, tulee busseja lisätä juuri niin paljon että joukkoliikenteessä on jokaiselle istumapaikka. Minulla on ilmainen autopaikka odottamassa ulko-oven edessä, ja sama tilanne on useimmilla muillakin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä.


Nää lähiöt joissa pihat pursuaa pysäköintiä on lähtökohtaisesti menetettyjä tapauksia suurimmalle osalle joukkoliikennettä. Hädin tuskin keskustan suuntainen liikenne voisi olla kilpailukykyinen, sattumoisin juuri siksi että keskusta ei pursua pysäköintiä ja sinne on muutenkin suhteellisen hankala autoilla. Toki etäisyydet ovat silloinkin suuria ja se perustelee maaseutuliikenteen tyyppisen istumapaikkavaltaisen palvelun, maaseutuahan tämä on. Samasta syystä raideliikennekin jää suunnittelematta, kun se pitkää sivua vähäisillä istumapaikoille mahtuvilla matkustajamäärillä kyntävä bussiliikennekin kituu ja nielee loputtomasti joukkoliikennetukia. Maaseutuliikenne á 2,80 on kovin huono taloudellinen yhtälö.

Toimiva joukkoliikenne vaatii kunnollista kaupunkia ja sitä ei Suomessa juuri ole eikä lisää tule.

----------


## ettäjaa

Tein muuten vähän laskelmia liittyen tuohon istumapaikkojen määrään Haagan ja Kannelmäen suunnan linjoilla. Edellisellä talvikaudella oli 4 lähtöä tunnissa jokaisella linjoista 40, 41, 42 ja 43. Näistä 40-42 ajettiin A2-busseilla ja 43 C:llä eli 12 A2:ta ja 4 C:tä huipputunnissa. Ensi talvikaudella 40:llä on noin 7-9 lähtöä huipputunnissa eli 7-9  sanotaan 8  D-tyypin bussia tunnissa. Lisäksi 41 ja 42 ajetaan A1 tai A2 tyypin busseilla.

Jos lasketaan minimipaikkamäärien perusteella paikkamäärät niin viime talvena olisi ollut 656 paikka tunnissa ja nyt olisi 608-672 (täysin A1-täysin A2) eli samaa luokkaa. Lisäksi on huomioitava, että tämä linjaryhmä ei enää palvele Kuninkaantammea, joten sen myötä matkustajatkin vähenevät vähän.

Pointtina tässä on, että istumapaikkojen määrä pysyy melko samana, eikä vähene mistä olet nyt valittanut. Lisäksi niille jotka (jo nyt luultavasti) seisovat jää enemmän tilaa, mikä samalla mahdollistaa sen että yksittäisissä satunnaisesti kuormittuneissa vuoroissa on tarpeeksi tilaa ainakin sitten seisoa.

Vielä viimeiseksi, jos nostat esille tuon luvun 608, niin sekin on itse asiassa jo varmasti liian matala, koska Nobinan hankkimissa A1-tyypin busseissa on 4+3 paikkaa vaadittua minimiä enemmän. 608 paikkaa nousisi siis 664 paikkaan tunnissa.

----------


## Salomaa

Uusi mielenkiintoinen määritelmä tuo "Kunnollinen kaupunki". Uusi todennäköinen pormestarimme haluaa Helsinkiin lisää 200 000 asukasta, kun Helsinki on "liian pieni". Vaalien alla esitettiin myös toisensuuntaisia ajatuksia, kun jokaiseen väliin jo nyt tiiviisti rakennetussa kaupungissa pitää tunkea uusia rakennuksia, jotka eivät mitenkään sovellu Helsingin vanhaan arkkitehtuuriin.

Käytän kaikkia joukkoliikenneävälineitä ja koronan jatkuessa yleensä istumapaikka löytyy helposti. Ja jos koronatilanne on edelleen syksyllä synkkä, niin monella etätöiden tekeminen jatkuu. Tämä saattaa merkitä myös sitä että suuria joukkoliikennehankkeita siirretään, kunnes on vakaampaa tietoa todellisesta joukkoliikennetarpeesta. Itse tulen käyttämään paljon linjan 30 sähköniveltä, kohtahan tiedetään kuinka se toimii. Otan uudistuksen tässä vaiheessa tyytyväisenä  vastaan.

----------


## 8.6

> 339-DF:lle pitäisi varata joka bussiin hlökohtainen nahkapenkki jotta hän olisi viimeinkin tyytyväinen. Häneltä tuntuu puuttuvan empatiakyky. Ei ajattele vanhuksia ja sairaita yhtään. Joukkoliikennettä on nimenomaan kehitettävä sopivaksi matkustajille vauvasta vaariin ja vain täysmatala kalusto on tasavertainen myös apuvälineitä käyttäville vanhuksille. Suomalainen 20-30 vuotias henkilö vain katsoo tyypillisesti puhelimen ruutua penkillänsä kun vanha kepillinen mummo seisoo vieressä tungoksen keskellä. Kuinkahan monta kertaa olen joutunut kuljettajana kuuluttamaan että matka ei jatku ennen kuin bussiin noussut keppiä käyttävä vanhus on saanut istumapaikan. Siinä sitten ihmetellään


Kyllä vanhuksille kelpaa etumatala kalusto hyvin. Etumatalissa busseissa on keskimäärin enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin kokomatalissa, jolloin vanhus pääsee todennäköisemmin istumaan ilman kuljettajan painostustakin. Puhelimen tuijottamismahdollisuus on joillekin suurin syy käyttää joukkoliikennettä, koska autoa ajaessa tämä ei onnistu. Bussissa seistessä puhelimen käyttö ei ole kuitenkaan miellyttävää.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...Puhelimen tuijottamismahdollisuus on joillekin suurin syy käyttää joukkoliikennettä, koska autoa ajaessa tämä ei onnistu. ....


Näyttääpä onnistuvan joillekin vastuuntuntoisille neropateille ja akrobaateille tämäkin toiminto. Silmät valitsevat vuoronperään ajaradan tai puhelimen tarkkailun.Bussipysäkillä seistessä on hyvä katsella ohiajavia henkilöautoja. Prosenttiosuus tätä touhua tekevistä on kaksinumeroinen. Ja näissä autoissa ei ole muita matkustajia.

----------


## Makke93

> Edellisellä talvikaudella oli 4 lähtöä tunnissa jokaisella linjoista 40, 41, 42 ja 43.


Näillä oli kuitenkin ruuhkassa 5 lähtöä tunnissa toissatalvena ennen koronaleikkauksia. Ja kuinka julkisissa oli koulujen loputtua aivan silmin nähden enemmän matkustajia, niin voi hyvinkin olla, että syksyllä ollaan lähes normaaleissa matkustajamäärissä mikäli tapausluvut eivät taas ryöpsähdä.

----------


## vristo

> Kadehdin sellaisia yhteiskuntia, joissa joukkoliikenne tehdään oikeasti autoilun vaihtoehdoksi. Jossa sitä kehitetään oikeasti matkustajien ehdoilla, ja heitä palvelevaksi. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että pahimmassa ruuhkahuipussa on kaikille aina tarjolla istumapaikka, mutta palvelutaso saadaan silti sellaiseksi, että joukkoliikenne on aidosti houkuttelevaa ja että matka-aikakin on, jos ei nyt ihan sama kuin autolla, niin ainakin vain sen verran pitempi, että auto jää talliin, tai jopa autokauppaan.


Kerrohan ainakin pari esimerkkiä tällaisesta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kerrohan ainakin pari esimerkkiä tällaisesta.


Esim. Sveitsistä ja Saksasta löytyy useampikin kaupunki. Jo muistakin maista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kerrohan ainakin pari esimerkkiä tällaisesta.





> Esim. Sveitsistä ja Saksasta löytyy useampikin kaupunki. Jo muistakin maista.


Jep. Mulla on päällimmäisenä mielessä Zürich, jossa ratikan kyydissä kulkevat niin pukuherrat kuin fiinit daamitkin, ja lähes aina sieltä sen istumapaikankin saa. Vaunut ovat hurjan pitkiä, vuorovälit sen sijaan eivät välttämättä mitään supertiheitä ole (10 min, mutta tietysti aina samalla minuutilla; en tiedä, missä määrin paikalliset sitten aikatauluja katsovat). Poikkeusinfot on hoidettu esimerkillisesti. Verkon keskinopeus ei yllättäen ole mitenkään mullistavan korkea, mutta liikenne tuntuu kuitenkin sujuvalta, kun turhia pysähdyksiä vältetään. Ratikkaa tukee vielä pari trollikkaa, ja kai siellä bussejakin on. Pidempiä matkoja varten on lähijuna. Lipun ostaminen on helppoa, automaatit joka pysäkillä, jotka ottavat käteistä, tietysti. Baselissa en ole itse käynyt, mutta harrastustoverin kertoman perusteella siellä on hyvin samantasoinen joukkoliikenne kuin Zürichissäkin.

Saksassa Berliinin joukkoliikenne on vaikuttavaa, siellä eri tasot toteutuvat esimerkillisesti. On S-Bahn pidemmille matkoille, harvalla asemavälillä ja korkeilla nopeuksilla. On U-Bahn ja ratikat keskitasolle. Berliinin metron asemavälit on paikoin lyhyitä ja keskinopeus sitä myöten kohtuullisen hidas, eli jos haluaa hakea vertailukohtaa Helsingistä, niin U-Bahn olisi laadukas ratikkaverkko, ei "metro". Ja tietysti täydentävää bussiliikennettä. Pidemmillä ja oudommilla matkoilla joutuu kyllä vaihtamaan, parikin kertaa, mutta vaihdotkin ovat pääasiassa jopa turistille selkeitä ja tasaväliset aikataulut auttavat.

Myös Düsseldorfin alueen ratikkaverkko on kattava ja monipuolinen.

Jonkinlaisen erityisen vaikutuksen tekevät sitten pikkukaupungit Saksassa. Miten sellaiseen 25 000 asukkaan tuppukylään voidaan luoda toimiva bussipalvelu? Tupsahdin Döbelnin rautatieasemalle, joka ei ollutkaan, kuten kuvittelin, keskustassa (näin huonosti valmistauduin). Vaan eipä siinä ehtinyt kauaa miettimään, sillä asemalta kulki sitten bussi, toki parin mutkan kautta eikä siellä väkeä juuri ollut, mutta bussi oli kuitenkin. Rupesin kaivelemaan aikatauluja nyt, niin näemmä kahdesti tunnissa, eli ei kovin hyvä vuoroväli, mutta synkattu juniin.

----------


## samulih

Munchenista viimeiset kokemukset, kaupunki johon ei kukaan hullu mene autolla paikallisilta kuuleman mukaan. Ja en myös koskaan mene asumaan hotelliin kun hinnat oli ryöstöhintoja, litran tuoppi 2 kilometrin korkeudessa alppimajassa pari euroa ja kaupungissa hinnat oli kaksin-kolmenkertaiset.

Keskustassa tuntui toimivan erilaiset joukkoliikenteet, sitten jos meni maakuntiin oli kyllä liikennettä mutta se meni tosi harvoin. Liput oli helppo hankkia ja koko systeemi helppo hahmottaa.

Tietysti pyörä se paras vaihtoehto tuolla kun siellä aikamoiset baanat ympäri kaupunkia ja Baijeria. Samoin Dachaussa oli ainakin valtava pyöräparkkitalo joten linkitys S-bahniin helppo pitkältäkin.

Ihan tuppukyliäkin pääsin kokeilemaan kun vaelluksen jälkeen Itävällan puolelta tulimme monella bussilla lopuksi päästen Oberstdorffiin josta olimme lähteneet vaeltamaan. Busseja meni mutta osa meni todella harvoin ja meilläkin oli melkein tunnin odotus viimeiseen bussiin. Bussit olivat selvästi koululaisia varten päivisin ja sitten oli työmatkavuoroja, ihan lonkalta sanoen kun seurasin tilannetta.

----------


## Salomaa

Lisään vielä että pienen opiskelun jälkeen joukkoliikenne toimii ihan kohtuullisesti esim. Tukholmassa,Tallinnassa ja Pietarissa.

----------


## canis lupus

Helsinki on nyt kenties vähän erilainen rakenteeltaan. Ei tänne mitään S bahneja ja U bahneja kannata rakentaa. Sen verran on pieni kaupunki. Ja kun aihe nyt kuitenkin käsittää busseja, niin minä en ole noissa edellä mainituissa kaupungeissa törmännyt yhen yhteen puolimatalaan linja-autoon. Sensijaan istumapaikkoja on vielä vähemmän kuin meidän täysmatalassa kalustossa

----------


## Salomaa

Kun pyydettiin esimerkkejä toimivasta joukkoliikennekaupungista, päätin lyhyesti vastata.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja kun aihe nyt kuitenkin käsittää busseja, niin minä en ole noissa edellä mainituissa kaupungeissa törmännyt yhen yhteen puolimatalaan linja-autoon. Sensijaan istumapaikkoja on vielä vähemmän kuin meidän täysmatalassa kalustossa


On noissa kaupungeissa sentään bussejakin. En tiedä, miten matalia ovat, mutta eiköhän niissä istumapaikat riitä, kun bussit ovat luonteeltaan sellaisia Seurasaaren-kaksnelosia eli täydentäviä vuoroja, joilla on vain vähän käyttäjiä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsinki on nyt kenties vähän erilainen rakenteeltaan. Ei tänne mitään S bahneja ja U bahneja kannata rakentaa.


S-Bahn nyt kuitenkin on rakennettu jo. Kulkevat linjatunnuksilla M1, M2, K, I, P, A, E ja U.

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän Helsingissäkin keskustan sisäinen joukkoliikenne on toimivaa ja houkuttelevaa. 

Meillä on vaan tää kehätievyöhyke joka on Smith-Polvisen hengessä tehty ja suurin osa seudun asukkaista asuu täällä. Ei tänne saa houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä muuten kuin ehkä keskustan suuntaan, joukkoja ei vaan ole riittävästi.

----------


## pehkonen

> S-Bahn nyt kuitenkin on rakennettu jo. Kulkevat linjatunnuksilla M1, M2, K, I, P, A, E ja U.


Tai oikeastaan M1 ja M2 ovat U-Bahneja ja S-Bahneja A, E, L, U, K, I ja P sekä Re-Bahneja D, R, T, X, Y ja Z.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tai oikeastaan M1 ja M2 ovat U-Bahneja ja S-Bahneja A, E, L, U, K, I ja P sekä Re-Bahneja D, R, T, X, Y ja Z.


M1 ja M2 muistuttaa enemmän saksankielisten alueiden S-bahn-järjestelmiä kuin U-bahn-järjestelmiä esimerkiksi kaluston kaarresäteen ja leveyden sekä pysäkkivälin osalta. M200 on myös aikoinaan suunniteltu Berliinin S-bahnin Baureihe 481 -junien pohjalta.

----------

